# The road to Vrux.



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Dion just got kicked out from the academy is making his way towards the capital. Ever since he came to Axyr he missed is native country Kroush, he remember when he first arrived in Axyr, his father told him so many thing about the metropole, about the wealth and the thousands tower of Axyr. When he first saw them he was quite impressed by the collossal size of the city. 

Quickly he realised that this place was not for him. The governement exercise way too much control over it's citizen. Only the most wealthy like its father are even allowed access to the inner city. His father owns a 8000 square feet appartement on the 64th floor of one those towers. The appartements contains a garden, a magical sun, a pool, an illusion machine, many bedrooms, a telecomunication ball and much more. All things that 99.999% of the world population will never even see in their lifetime. You also remember the aerial vessel that brought you here from Kroush will you ever take one again.

Before you were allowed to leave the academy you were stripped on your fathers order of all those previleges and are technically not consider a member of his family anymore. Your father is so attached to tradition and cannot afford having a son like you. Now you will have to live like the common folk in the outer city.

You slowly approach the Northern gate of the city. There are two guards at the entrance they glance at you, one of them tells you "Young men hurry up the curfew will start in one hours, after that anybody in the street could be sent to jail". You enter the enormous iron gate and find yourself near a the northern market where all the local farmers come and sell their production. You never really spend time in the outer city always using the east gate that gives you a direct access to the inner city, member of the elite not being allowed to mingle with the common folk. You are a bit loss here.

Maliant: Your mind starts to wonder as you listen the words of Master Tuvak. 
Master Tuvak is an old sorcerer who noticed some potential in you and is trying to show you how to use your inner strenght to control the arcane powers. You are slowly mastering the basics but you still have some work to do before you can use those basics to create magical effects. 

 Maliant, I think that you are losing focus, you must be tired, take opportunity of the night to relax your mind, we will see each other soon"
Master Tuvak lives in the north of the city not far from your small appartement. You quickly get out of his small house and rush in the streets hoping that you will not fall on one of those overzealous patrol.

OCC :I will continue the introductions tomorrow Don't worry Jarval, I didn't forget you. I was just a bit anxious to start.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 22, 2004)

Dion wonders off towards the nearest inn, keepng his possessions tightly about him. He loathes overcrowded places. He has decided to be out of the city by the following morning. 

Dion approches the nearest friendly looking paddler: "Excuse me sir, but where can one find decent logdings for the night?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Dion approaches a couple walking at a good pace down the streets. They seems to be very poor like the majority of the people around. They both smile at you when you approach them revealing their yellow teeth. You also notice that a lot of them are missing. The women can keep her eyes off your clothes and armor, which are distintively of superior quality. 

The men answers you back, believing you are a rich men, trying to immitade the accent used by the Noble" Hello Young sir, Your Grandeur could find rest in a comfortable Inn near the port, named after the great fish, the sleeping swordfish, you cannot miss it, if you walk south on the Northern avenue" The men and women then bow and put their hand in front of you palm up. 

OCC their requesting a tip for the information, You are on Northern Avenue. The port is huge, The entire port is located within the city wall and the artificial lake harboring the boat take about a quarter of the city.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 22, 2004)

Dion draws out a silver piece from his pouch. Smiling at the couple he says: "I would prefer something in the local vacinity. Clean yet not too expensive. Take me there and this will be a token for your troubles."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Eolan: As your boat approaches the capital you wonder how your boat will access the city. The city is located very high on the top a very sharp cliff. You observe how the boat will get in while you wash the floor. As the boat approaches the cliff you cannot believe what you see. dozens of boat are currently floating in the air, rising or going down near the cliff. The cliff is about 2000' feet high, it is an impressive sight. You close to the cliff and suddenly the boat is lifted from the sea and start to rise in the air. A few of your fellow sailors starts to laugh at your reaction. 

The ascension is very smooth and takes about 15 minutes. Once you reach the top of the cliff the boat is guided toward an collossal artificial lake. Your ship land softly at the edge of the lake. The sight of the city is very impressive. In front of you stand an enormous city. You notice hundreds of immense tower made of stone and metal in the center of the city these towers must all have at least 50 floors. The port in front of you while extremely large seems quite normal in appearance. You even spot one flying vessel that flies toward the large towers.

Your ship dock the port. The captain comes towards you,"My friend this is the city where anything can happen. I know that you are not happy being a simple thief, you have a lot of potential and you should not waste it on this ship or with Reynar. If you want I can tell him when I am back in Domus that you were killed in a fight with the Axyrian Navy" he looks at you with a smile.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Dion: As you answer back, they both look at each other with a smile. The women then answers you back"My lord, the sleeping swordfish is 15 minutes from here and is the only place a men of your standing can stay in the area. Not to offend you but life is not as easy as it was before and with our 6 childrens a gobelet would not be too generous". 

OCC They seem pretty convincing and a gobelet is 1gp.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 22, 2004)

"I'm saddened by your needs to support such a large family. However, your services do not merit such an exhorbitant price. May Ehlonna's blessings allow you to find the sustenance that you need. Sadly, I cannot afford it."
Dion gives them the silver piece and head off in the directions given towards the Sleeping Swordfish.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

The woman snap the bol from your hand and starts to curse you as your making your way towards the Inn. "Cannot afford it?, what ?, you lying Mertocratic, go back to your Rhass tower. When my daughter will die because of your lack of generosity I will make sure that she knows it is because of you" A few people in the street turn their head and look at you with a mean look.

You finally make it to the Sleeping Swordfish. There is a huge Swordfish hanging on top of the front door. The Inn take a full block. You see a lot of people coming in and out. On your left you can notice the port of Axyr.

OCC Merto is the name given to the inner city inhabitant and Rhass is the name of the Empror sceptre and everybody should respect it, using it in a sentence like she did could result in jail time.

Swee, soon it will be the end of your first week in Axyr and up to now thing are not looking good. You decided to take a Job at your aunt Inn the Sleeping Swordfish (OCC Sorry boring but could not find something else). She pays you 1 gobelet per 2 weeks to help her at the bar and provides you with food and shelter in a small room in the basement. Really not what you were expecting by coming in Axyr. Your aunt told you that her Inn is the place to be in the north of the city if you are looking for action. Every sailor knows about this place and almost all year round you can read on the little board near the entrance No Vacancy. Your aunt is a middle-aged halfling a bit oversized, that retired from her adventuring party a few years ago and decided to open the Inn. She was well known all around the region from a lot of adventurer. Most of them will visit her when they are in town. People quickly became aware of this, and now most youngster will start their carreer in this Inn only to come back later and continue the tradition. 

But the last three days were quite boring, during the raining season (OCC winter) things are bit more slow. As you are about to serve a beer to an old customer, you notice a young warrior dressed with a clean armor and wearing quality cloths enter the bar. The poor man seems a bit loss.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 22, 2004)

Swee absentmindedly smooths out his apron, then turns towards the newcomer with a smile. "How can I help you Sir? Is anything amiss? Are you in need of a place to stay? Mayhaps a warm meal, or a bath and clean clothes? No, that is not it. A warm meal then, is it?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 23, 2004)

"Yes indeed. A room and a meal will do. Perhaps you could also assist me. But I do not wish to disturb you during working hours. Maybe we can speak when your shift is done?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 23, 2004)

Ivar: you are slowly recovering from your injury, lying in a small bed inside the cart that is bringing you back to the capital. Would you be a bit more disciplined, with your talents you could be lying in a nice bed in the front car with the officers. They never offered you any promotion, they always said that you were too wild and unpredictable to lead mens to battle. So even with what you did at the border you are still a low ranked soldier. You still remembers the faces of all thoses barbarian that you killed protecting the entrance of the forteress, your unit was completly crushed but you hold them long enough for the reinforcement to prepare effectively their counter attack. A very few survived and you are among them, why were you spared?

As your mind wonders around all those unanswered question, an Kaptain approaches you. "Ivar, you are Ivar right?" Yes you answers

spoiler Ivar 



Spoiler



"I heard about what you did in the north and I have something to propose you. I read about your military records, you don't look like someone who fits very well in the military. I also read that you mastered the art of magic. I am currently recruiting for special ops troop and I need people that fit your profile." You look at his right arm and notice the black raven insigna. You remember your father telling you how crazy these guys were and how easily these guys were accepting impossible mission. You also know that your future in the military as everybody knows it is quite limited, that could be your chance.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

"I am quite able to speak now, actually. Things've been slow lately, and I am sure my aunt would not mind if I took a ever so small pause from my duties." The halfling replies with a friendly smile.
"Just wait here, and I'll bring your food." he finnishes, then motions to a nearby unocupied table.

Some minutes later Swee returns with a plate of food and two mugs of ale. "The ale is on me. My name is Swee Buttercomb." he extends his hand in a friendly fashion, with the never-leaving smile on his face.
"So, what is it you need my asistance for? I am myself quite new to the city but, I help you as much as I am able too." the halfling finnishes, then takes one of the mugs and seats himself at the table, facing the newcomer.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

*



Spoiler



"I'm honoured that you'd think of me, Sir."  Ivar shifts to a sitting position, wincing as he puts a slight weight on his wounded leg.  "The officers at the front have made it quite clear I'm not promotion material, and I'd welcome a chance to be of some more use."

Ivar watches the Captain closely, unsure if he's said too much.


*


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 24, 2004)

"Thank you Swee, Dion Athos", he replies with a firm warm handshake. 
"I'm not new to the city, just this quarter. As it is however, I'm in need of a vocation to pay for myself. You mentioned that you were new to the city, but perhaps you have heard of someone searching for able men? This seems like the inn where such rumors be heard. I would greatly appreciate your assistance if you could spare it."

Dion sips his beer slowly. "This is really good. Made here?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Spoiler Jarval 



Spoiler



"Fine then, the empire needs men and woman like you. But this time your services will be required inside the wall of Axyr. The empire is very large and as you know we have many enemies. Some are obvious others are less. The enemy is crawling within our city wall. Our well trained soldier do their best to stop their activity, but some part of the outer city are harder to control. We need someone who thinks and act like them to infiltrate them. The enemy has many forms: Evil cleric brainwashing our young minds, telling them how evil and bad our justice system is, telling them that killing is an option to achieve their goal, forcing them to brake all the existing law. We also have narcotics, foreigner bringing their poison in our land to weaken the mind of our citizen. Enemy soldiers in disguise ready to give their life to kill our citizen by any means possible. 

These enemies are smart and they usually see through our special ops troop. Special troops were not trained for these type of operation. I am currently building a new Black Raven unit that will specialise in handling those kinds of operation. We have no real experience and are counting on people like you to build our expertise and train future soldier. If you accept I will promote you to Krigstan, only problem you won't have any men for now. I will also make sure that you receive proper magical healing for your leg and civil clothings. We will drop you here and it will then be up to you to infiltrate the enemy organisations. Also if you accept never try to communicate with us, we will, when we feel the moment is appropriate" The captain looks at you with smile hoping that your answer will be positive


----------



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2004)

IC: Mal rubs his temples. "The lessons give me a headache, Master Tuvak. And for the pain, I need to see better results. It all seems pointless."

Mal stands up and fishes a couple of gobelets from his pouch and lays them on the table. "I'm going out. I need a drink. I think I'll try the Swordfish tonight. I feel like spending money."

Mal tips his head to Master Tuvak and heads into the night. Once he checks the street for patrols he draws Remorse, his dagger, and reverses his grip so the blade is hidden by his forearm. He heads for the Swordfish.

PS


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

"Nice to meet you Dion. So, you are looking for some action, are you? As for that, I am affraid I cannot help you. I myself am also looking for something more exciting than run around with an apron all day. Things are, as I mentioned, quite slow these days. If you would stay around for a while, something might come up, although I cannot promise anything." the young halfling finnishes with a shake of his head, then empties his mug of ale.
"Ah, yes, delicious it is! Where my aunt get it I do not know, however, she got plenty of it, and for that I am glad."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Mal gets without any problem to the swordfish, the curfew is not yet started. You get in and take a seat on an empty place at the bar. 

Dion and Swee you notice the strange men coming in. A big scar on his left eyebrow. Swee think to himself that a good meal would not hurt this men.

spoiler Dion:



Spoiler



Dion as the warrior enters the room you notice two cloaked humanoid in the back of the Inn who seems to have spot the new commer and seem quite agitated by his entrance.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 24, 2004)

OOC: Sorry I was also late. I didn't notice anything in the RG...

Raising his eyebrows, Eolan thinks to himself for a moment, then nods.
"Sounds good. I think I'm about ready to dry out for a while. Oh, and maybe you should give the story of my death some...excitement? Me fighting off countless foes, but then being knocked overboard by a drunk wandering into the the battle?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 25, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry I was also late. I didn't notice anything in the RG...
> 
> Raising his eyebrows, Eolan thinks to himself for a moment, then nods.
> "Sounds good. I think I'm about ready to dry out for a while. Oh, and maybe you should give the story of my death some...excitement? Me fighting off countless foes, but then being knocked overboard by a drunk wandering into the the battle?"




The captain laugh and says "Then so be it, You fought like a dragon were thrown overboard, Good luck Eolan if our paths don't ever crossed again. But tonight were going to have fun. Half of the sailor will go to the brothel and the other half will go Sleeping Swordfish, do you want to come with us?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 25, 2004)

Swee, Dion and Mal: 
More and more people are getting in as we approach the curfew. Maybe tonight things will be a bit more interesting.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 25, 2004)

OOC: Dion to Swee: "Perhaps you could ask the gentleman who just walked in to sit at my table. This place seems like it's filling up. Tell him he can sit here or enjoy the company of those two (pointing to the humaniods) instead."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 25, 2004)

spoiler wysiwyg


Spoiler



OCC I use the term humanoid here because you cannot distinguish their features under their cloak


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 25, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Then so be it, You fought like a dragon were thrown overboard, Good luck Eolan if our paths don't ever crossed again. But tonight were going to have fun. Half of the sailor will go to the brothel and the other half will go Sleeping Swordfish, do you want to come with us?"




I'm up for a drink.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 26, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> I'm up for a drink.



A few minutes later you get out of the boat with the captain and a part of the crew. You are very anxious to visit and see all the splendor of Axir. You heard so many great things about it. But the more you walk along the street and the more you realise how poor the people seems and how bad the buildings are. Most people look sick and not well fed. You don't remember seeing a single city in Mergovia that was so bad.

The captain seeing your reaction "Not very impressive, I know. The northern part of the city is the worst, most guards are scarred of doing their patrol here. That is why they put the port here, this part of the city act as a buffer for the immigrant and the unwanted. To access the other parts of the city you need to have certain rights and permissions, that none of us have. But you will see the Sleeping Swordfish is a very decent place, maybe the only one in this part of the city. We will have to hurry up before the curfew."

You walk for another few hundred feets and get in front of the massive Inn, you all enter.

Swee, Dion and Mel: You notice a large group of sailor entering the Inn.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Spoiler DarkMaster: *



Spoiler



"I'll not let you down Sir!"  Ivar salutes smartly, his head spinning at the sudden promotion.

"Where do I get my clothes and my leg seen to, though?  I'd rather get it all sorted now, before I'm supposed to go out of contact."


*


_(*OoC:* Sorry about the delay, I've been feeling a bit off-colour and didn't get the chance to post yesterday.)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 26, 2004)

OOC: Is it because of the Euro , because today I also don't feel too good


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 26, 2004)

"Fine then, wait I will be back soon" says the Kaptain.

He comes back a few minute later with a combat medic. The man seems to be around 40 and bears the scars of many combats. 
"Krigstan Von, this gentlemen here do not belong with us anymore, Please make sure that he his properly healed and ask him to lend you back his uniform"

The Krigstan applies his hand on your leg and suddenly you feel a strange sensation in your leg. It is burning, freezing and tickling all at the same time. The Krigstan seems quite surprised usually only officer are allowed to receive healing magic. He then ask you to give him your uniform back and the captain provides you with civilian cloths. You are then gently walked away from the convoy. 

Still not realising what is just happening you look at the convoy heading towards the capital. You see the tall spires of Axyr a few miles ahead of you, the sun slowly going down on the city. You wonder what's going to happen with you, alone in the middle of the wood with cheap and dirty clothes on, your chain shirt, sword and horse for only allied.

OCC we will assume that it happened a bit earlier then the others.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Scratching at the itchy shirt he's just pulled on, Ivar starts walking towards Axyr, glad to have the use of his leg back.

_Hmm, a few years since I've been to the city.  I wonder it it's changed much?_  He thinks cheerfully.




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it because of the Euro , because today I also don't feel too good



_(*OoC:*  This time it's actually genuine illness, although I you heard some of my friends talking on Thursday, you'd think there was some strange football related pandemic sweeping England... )_


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 26, 2004)

_Eolan looks around the inn for a suitable spot to sit. When he finds an empty table, he taps the captain on the shoulder and points towards it._

"That looks like a good spot to sit."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 27, 2004)

There is a large table where most of your group could sit. The table is not too far from the central bar. 

For all in the Bar: You notice three men with musical Instruments walking up on the stage located at the western end of the Inn.  From their facial features and their copper skin tone, you can easily identified them as native of the southern colonies 
OCC None of you know exactly where they are located geographically but you all heard of their people. A lot of mid to upper class Axyrian uses them as slave. They are often seen in the northern part of the city, doing job for their masters. 

The three men don't say a word and start to play folklor music from their country. They are pretty good and the ambiance in the Inn dramatically improves with some people singing and dancing. One group becomes particularly noisy, they all seem to come from the sourthern colonies and seems particularly happy to here song from their land. 

OCC I will wait for Storminator to continue in the bar.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 27, 2004)

Ivar, starts to walk towards the city. He husle a bit, he would not like to be stuck outside during a winter night. 
OCC:Winter in Axyr is not too bad temperature rarely goes below 5C during the day, but it is not uncommon to go below the freezing mark during the night. Snow is rare though, while not impossible.

You walk for about 200 meters when you notice two armed men getting out of the bushes. They both wear a very used leather armor, they are probably both very young but already looks quite old(missing teeths, balding and wrinkled skin and a bit overweight).

One of them tell you "Gentlemen, we noticed you getting out of this army convoy. What kind of business could you have with the military? He then addresses his friend Hey Rimmar, did you notice his sword and his horse, we could get a lot at the market for them. turning towards you again  So you will tell us or we kill you?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

"Oh bravo, gentlemen, bravo!"  Ivar says sarcastically, drawing his sword.  "Let me give you a little guidance on banditry.  Don't.  Try.  To.  Rob.  Armed.  Men.  Now, if you'll let me past, I have business in the city."

Ivar's voice is level, and a little disinterested as he says this.  He holds his sword with a practiced grip, and unconsciously moves into a fighting stance.  Holding the speaker's gaze evenly, he waits for their reply.


_(*OoC:*  Trying to intimidate the two men into letting me past (Intimidate +8).  Readying an action to cast burning hands should they try to attack me.)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 27, 2004)

The two man seems quite impressed, they both lower their weapon and walk back always facing you. As soon as they are a bit farther away they start running, feeling that their life was not worth a nice sword and horse.

As Ivar is looking them run away, he wonders why they asked about his business with the army

OCC Intimidate roll 9+8 = 17 total for the bandit 15 and 2


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 27, 2004)

OCC Jarval, I forgot about Ivar's horse. Let's assume that either you were mounted or walking with the horse on your side up to you. I will edit the above post.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2004)

"Well, they were full of hot air, weren't they?"  Ivar says.  Mounting Asim, he shakes the reins to get the horse moving, and starts again for the city at a brisk trot.

_I guess they were just looking for a few coins to line their pockets.  Still, strange that they should chose to pick on someone like me.  Even stranger when they'd just seen me get out of an army cart._  He thinks as he rides, pulling his cloak close around him to ward off the chill night air.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 28, 2004)

_After taking a look around the tavern, Eolan beckons his fellow sailors as he moves towards the vacant table._

<OOC: what do I see in the bar, other than the two musicians?>


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 28, 2004)

Eolan take a good look around. You can see the three musician playing on stage a small crowd of people in front of them singning and dancing. There are two cloaked humanoids in the back of the Inn. Their cloak is placed such that you cannot notice their facial features. You notice an halfling talking and drinking with what looks like a fancy dressed soldier. His armor seems stripped from all military symbol and ranks. The soldier is just starting a conversation with a strange man. The man bear a scared along his left eye, he looks like he have been through a lot already. The men while not really big seem to have a huge presence.

At the entrance an elderly women with fancy red robe just came in. She slowly get in and head for the bar. The rest of the people do not seem very interesting.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 28, 2004)

After an hour riding Asim. You notice a few hundred meter in front of you the collossal doors of the capitals. You look at the wall of the capital, these walls were made by the best dwarven stonecutter of the empire. Their design is fairly simple but extremely durable. You remember your grandfather saying that they build these walls when he was a young children and that his father always questioned why the taxpayer had to pay for those useless wall. The elders are still saying that the city is protected by great magic and that since the walls are build no member of any ruling class is mentioning its existence. 

The doors are 15 meters high and are both handcrafted with a map of the empire. Ivar salutes the two guards at the entrance and enter the Northern section of the city.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC: Sorry about the delay, I'll be more prompt now that the convention is over.

IC: Mal flips a gold coin in the air, sheathing Remorse during the distraction of flying gold. He spots the halfling servant waving him to a table and heads over, "a drink, little one," Mal says, no disrespect in the diminutive. Mal tosses the Gobelet to the halfling.

He turns to the formerly decorated soldier: "my thanks for the table, sir. Mind if I sit against the wall?" Mal sits down gracefully, and surveys the room. Sailors, southerners, hooded ones in the corner... Mal marks any that he thinks might carry a grievance into the streets. He turns back to his companion, "can I get you another of the 'Fish's fine ale?" Mal pointedly glances over the missing heraldry, "you seem to have fallen on hard times recently."


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 29, 2004)

_Eolan (and his fellow sailors, I assume) sits down at the table. He then looks at the captain._

"So, what should I expect in this neck of the woods as a landlubber?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

Ivar rides through the streets, looking for somewhere to stay the night.

_Maybe I shouldn't have saluted..._  He ponders.  _Am I already undercover, or do I start tomorrow?  I guess it started as soon as I rode through the gates..._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC It is common for people to salute the guards, most people have great respect for the army.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

Mal on the advice of the soldier about the two cloaked men, instinctively turns back to check them again and cannot find them anymor, did they left or are they walking among the crowd which is rapidly becoming larger and more excited?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

As Ivar continue his walk within the poor northern sector he notices about 5 or 6 humanoids wearing red robes 400 meters away. They seem very preocupied by what is located in the middle of their group. From this distance he cannot rely see what they are up to.

The curfew must be about to start as you don't see anybody else in the street. You have no recollection of any group wearing red robes in Axyr. Mid distance from you and the humanoid, you see the insigna of the sleeping swordfish, one of the most famous Inn in the known world.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 30, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

Dion replies to Mal: "Oh contrair. Things are certainly looking up." By the way, whatever happened to our hooded friends.

(ooc: I think we should maybe write our PC's name, race & title in the Title section. It makes it easier to figure out who's who - just my opinion.  )


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Dion replies to Mal: "Oh contrair. Things are certainly looking up." By the way, whatever happened to our hooded friends.
> 
> (ooc: I think we should maybe write our PC's name, race & title in the Title section. It makes it easier to figure out who's who - just my opinion.  )



OOC completly agree with you


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

Spoiler Swee 



Spoiler



Nothing sorry missed your spot check


Spoiler Dion 



Spoiler



You see one of the two hooded humanoid hiding among the crowd as his sheating his dagger to hit Mel in the back. You will not have much time to react.


Spoiler Mel 



Spoiler



You hear the sound of a blade being sheated from his scabbard on your left and it's very close to you.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 30, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

Dion immediately throws his mug at the hooded figure, trying to catch him unwares. He then leaps over the table and rushes over to Mel, drawing his sword as he goes.

_(ooc: AB +8. Damage:?)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

Dion Initiative after the first surprise round : 19 + 2 = 21 
Ooc remove the +4 for the Improved initiative feat 

I will wait for the other to post their action before executing yours.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mal human Hexblade*

Mal pivots to the right, drawing Remorse left handed as he turns. As soon as he sees his assailant he Curses him (Will Save DC 13). 

OOC: It's Mal, not Mel.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

No need to wait for Swee since he didn't notice anything he doesn't have a surprise round.

Initiative 
Dion 21
Mal 4+3 = 7
Swee = 7 + 4 = 11
First cloacked humanoid 8
Second cloacked humanoid 18 (None of you did notice this one)

Dion Throw his cup towards the cloacked figure, 17 + 8 - 4, hit him on the head and spilling what was left of his beer on his opponent and some people behind, he seems disoriented from the hit, Dion jump over the table while drawing his sword (Jump check 3+5) Dion jump is a bit short and fell back on the same side of the table, (balance 13+2) but manages to land on his feet. 

Mal unsheat Remorse, look deeply in the eyes of his opponent beer flowing all over his head and curses him. OoC don't have my book at work What are the effect of the curse?
Will save 8 fail.

[OoC You might end up in trouble if you can't prove that they tried to attack you first and the Sleeping Swordfish might throw you out wether or not you were right, Swee aunt don't want to tarnish the reputation of her establishement]

Waiting for next round actions


----------



## Storminator (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mal human Hexblade*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OoC don't have my book at work What are the effect of the curse?
> Will save 8 fail.



Curse gives -2 on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage for 1 hour.

PS


----------



## Storminator (Jun 30, 2004)

Mal says the following, even if it comes after an attack.


Mal slides the blade of Remorse across the tip of his tongue, drawing a small bead of blood on the edge. "There's plenty more pain where that came from, mister." Mal's voice is soft and menacing. "Just lay the weapon down on the table and get on home." 

Mal waits for the "orc's" move.

(OOC: standard action to Demoralize with the intimidate skill (+9 intimidate). Demoralize grants -2 to attacks, ability checks, and skill checks, and stacks with the Curse.)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

*Swee - Male Halfling Paragon*

When Dion jumps the table Swee imideatly get out his sling from his belt, loads it and set it in motion, all the while looking for what it was that got Dions attention.

OOC: If he sees the thug with the knife, he will use the sling at it.
+7 to hit, 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

Ivar glances at the gathered humanoids, a slight frown forming on his brow.  His curiosity getting the better of him, he starts to ride towards them.  If they make no move to acknowledge him as he approaches, he calls out.

"Hello there!  Is everything alright?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

None of them notices Ivar approaching, when you call them out they seem to stop their activity, one of them turns toward you. Ivar then realised that they were beating a men and are currently carving inscriptions in his flesh with a dagger. Ivar cannot distinguish exactly if they are humans or elves. 

The one that just turn towards Ivar, is the one holding the bloody dagger. The victim seems either dead or he past out from here you can't really say.

The one with the dagger then tells Ivar"Do not interfere with St-Cuthbert's will, young man. Justice will be done and this man will be punished for his misdeed. We are here to bring justice were it can't be found" 

They all stop and look at Ivar waiting for his reaction.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2004)

"My apologies Brother, I did not realize you were one of faith."  Ivar says, judging the odds as he looks more closely at the man.

_Six of them, one of me.  Not good...  Save yourself for clearer battles._

"If I might inquire, what was his misdeed?  Some serious offence surely, to have attracted the eye of Saint Cuthbert's church."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

"This men stole our church and raped two of our divine sisters. These kind of actions cannot be left unpunished." 

OoC In Axyr St-Cuthbert is a very important God. There are many internal conflict among the beleiver of St-Cuthbert and therefore many churches with different interpretation of St-Cuthbert's teaching.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2004)

"Again, you have my apologies Brother.  Such crimes are grave indeed, and I will leave you to your business."  Ivar turns Asim, and rides back to the Sleeping Swordfish, trying to put the scene behind him from his mind.

Looking first for stabling for Asim, Ivar then enters the inn, glad to be out of the cold night.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

The 6 St-Cuthbert followers quickly resume their activity when Ivar turns his back on them.
As Ivar enters the bar he sees a group of people gathering around what seems to be the begining of a fight. 

OoC Perfect timing . It will just simplify things.

Eolan also notices the begining of the figth

OoC Eolan you are three tables away from the fight. Tables are placed in row in the Inn. It is around 30 ft.

Ivar is around 50ft from the fight. The Inn is quite large


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 2, 2004)

*Eolan, human rogue/swashbuckler*

_Eolan stands up, deftly pulls a dagger from his belt, and throws it at one of the agressors._

OOC: Quick Draw, +4 to hit, 1d4+2 damage


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 2, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

Dion rushes for the second cloaked humaniod, putting himself between him and Mal. f he wishes to attack he'll have to go through Dion fisrt.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

Ivar shoulders his way through the crowd of people, trying to get a clear view of the fight.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 5, 2004)

Initiative 
Dion 21
Eolan 18+3 =21
2nd humanoid 18
Ivar 6+6=12
Swee = 7 + 4 = 11
First cloacked humanoid 8
Mal 4+3 = 7

Dion jump (8+5) over the table and falls in front of the second humanoid protecting Mal from any possible attack coming from him.

Eolan only noticed the first humanoid near Mal, in a swift move he let one of his dagger go on the humanoid (7 + 4) but the humanoid dodges it, and the dagger hit one of the Inn holding beam behind him.

The second humanoid draw a short sword and attack Dion (assuming full defense). The creature stay silencious. The attack (14) is so swift that Dion has barely the chance to even see the blade. The blade hits Dion Bastard sword, those protective stance that he learned at the academy where not that useless after all.

Ivar finally makes his way among the crowd and can observe or participate to the fight. 
The crowd is going wild. Swee's aunt noticing the trouble rushes in the kitchen. The musician encouraged to see all this action start to play a frenetic fighting theme.  

Swee carefully takes aim at Mal's agressor, he shoot the rock (2+7) hitting a client in the crowd, the poor old man seems quite wounded from your attack.
The people around him seems quite shocked by what just happened.

The humanoid near Mal do not seems to feel to good. He attack Mal without any conviction (10) the dagger just cut through the air.

Mal's little performance (5+9) seems to have quite an effect on the already shaken men.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

"What in the name of the Gods is going on here?!"  Ivar bellows, stepping forwards into the fight.  He pulls his sword free as he speaks, but makes no move to attack, keeping a defensive stance.

_(*OoC:*  Total defence and trying to Intimidate the combatants.)_


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 5, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

"Laddie, you better have more then that..."
Dion swings at his attacker.

_ooc: Attack +6, Damage: 1d10+3_


----------



## Storminator (Jul 5, 2004)

*Maiant, human Hexblade*

Mal snarls, "have it your way then!" 

He flicks Remorse to the floor and draws Pain. Holding the longsword in the two handed grip, Mal attempts to disarm the shaken humanoid.


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 5, 2004)

*Eolan, human rogue/swashbuckler*

_Eolan draws both of his shortswords as he moves toward the foe he missed with the dagger, and makes a lunge when he gets within range._

(*OOC*+5 to hit, 1d6+2 damage (since it's just my main hand that I'm using this round)).


----------



## Rayex (Jul 5, 2004)

*Swee - Male Halfling Paragon*

"Oh shoot! Aunty sure gonna hate me for that!" the young halfling mutters to himself, then try to position himself better before loosing another stone at the one attacking Mal.

OOC: attack with sling, +7 to hit, 1d3+4 damage


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 6, 2004)

Initiative 
Dion 21
Eolan 18+3 =21
2nd humanoid 18
Ivar 6+6=12
Swee = 7 + 4 = 11
First cloacked humanoid 8
Mal 4+3 = 7
Angry villager 6

Dion quickly counter-attack (14+6) hitting his opponent (Dmg 9+3) in the lower part of the abdomen. The injury seem to have cause a lot of damage as Dion remove his sword from his opponent body a lot of blood start to flow from his injury.

Eolan quickly rushes towards Mal opponents trying to position himself to flank him with Mal. The cloaked men do not seems to very determined to continue the fight and striking him should be fairly easy (5 + 5+2) the man still manages to dodge your blow again.

Dion opponent continue the fight with a relentless determination. (roll 6) but he curses badly when his blow pass 1ft away from Dion.

Ivar noticing that the first humanoid is quite shaken already decides to break the second humanoid fighting determination (roll 19+8) Your imposing stance seems to have affected your opponent's will and for a short moment you notice his arm holding the sword is shaking.

Swee, try to get a better aims at the man, as he let go the shot he notices that one of the men standing near the old men you just hit, is getting very violent and he his rushing towards you with a knife he just pull out from under his shirt. The rock you just thrown (19+7) hit the cloacked humanoid in the ribs (2+4) but do not seems to be more affected than that.

The first humanoid not wanting to die and being quite scared of Mal, just let his weapon fall on the ground and raises his arm in sign of submission.

OoC Mal may select to perform something else since his opponent surrendered already

The angry man rushes toward Swee  You little piece of dung, You will pay for what you did to my poor father he charges on the halfling. (12) but Swee is quick enough to jump over to push his body towards the back to dodge the mad men knive.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 6, 2004)

*Swee - Male Halfling Paragon*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> You little piece of dung, You will pay for what you did to my poor father





"Sorry sorry, I am terribly sorry! I was trying to hit the man with the knife!" Swee squeaks while trying to orient himself in the now quite chaotic room.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Mal, human Hexblade*

Mal pushes the surrendered man towards the wall and steps up to the angry son bearing down on Swee. He points Pain square at the man, "leave the little one alone." Mal reaches into his belt pouch and scatters some gold at the man's feet, "get your father to a temple before you need one yourself."

Looking over at Swee, Mal says, "pick up my new weapon, and make sure he," jerking his head at the surrendered man, "doesn't change his mind."


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 6, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

_"You're begining to bore me,"_ Dion says with a threatening glare. _"Put down your arms and you will live. Of course you may continue fighting and not live to regret it."_


----------



## Jarval (Jul 7, 2004)

Noting the shaking arm, Ivar reaches out with his sword and tries to twist the second figure's blade from its grasp.


_(*OoC:* Going for a disarm.)_


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 7, 2004)

*Eolan, human rogue/swashbuckler*

_Eolan attacks with both of his short swords, lunging at his--so far--lucky adversary._

(*OOC:* +3/+3,  1d6+2/1d6+1, +1d6 sneak attack per hand if I'm still flanking)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 7, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> _Eolan attacks with both of his short swords, lunging at his--so far--lucky adversary._
> 
> (*OOC:* +3/+3,  1d6+2/1d6+1, +1d6 sneak attack per hand if I'm still flanking)



OoC:Your opponent just surrendered last round


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 7, 2004)

_Eolan attacks anyway!_

(No, just kidding)

_Eolan...uhhh...examines the current situation._

(OOC: Any fighting going on still?)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 8, 2004)

Initiative 
Dion 21
Eolan 18+3 =21
2nd humanoid 18
Ivar 6+6=12
Swee = 7 + 4 = 11
First cloacked humanoid 8
Mal 4+3 = 7
Angry villager 6

Dion seeing that his opponent continue the fight decide to go with another attack. (17+6) DMG 5+3 Dion sword slashes his opponent neck and you see a stream of blood coming from the wound. As his opponents grab his neck he removes the hood of his cloack. Dion and the others notices a female elf or half elf. This last hit will probably be fatal if nobody help her. 

Seeing all the blood around and being scared of Mal the angry man, put his knife back in his pocket and return to help his old father.

Swee wonder where her aunt goes


----------



## Storminator (Jul 8, 2004)

*Maliant, human Hexblade*

Mal sheathes his sword, twirls about and returns to the table, retrieving Remorse along the way. He stands next to Dion and looks down at the bleeding elf. "You really shouldn't beat up on girls," he says to Dion. "I hope you don't get arrested."

He turns back to the surrendered 'man' and pulls the hood off.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 8, 2004)

Ivar drops to one knee beside fallen elf, trying to tend to her wound.

"She need a healer!"  He turns to Dion.  "Go, find a priest, or you'll have a death as well as blood on your hands!"


_(*OoC:*  Attempting an untrained Heal check to stabilize the woman.)_


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 9, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

Dion looks grimly at Mal. "Your gratitude is overwhelming. I could of sworn I just came to your rescue. Anyways, I have a barfull of witnesses that these two tried to stab you. And that she attacked me first. I think I have enough witnesses to attest to that."

Dion puts away his sword, but will not get any help for the thug he just defeated.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Swee - Male Halfling Paragon*

"Oh my, I gotta find auntie" Swee mutters, then run to the kitchen, looking for his aunt. If he finds her, he will try to calm her as much as possible, if she is upset.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 12, 2004)

OoC sorry for the delay lots of work these days

Mal unsheat the second humanoid hood, It's an half orc, that strangely looks like one you almost killed three weeks ago, this one seems probably related to him.

Ivar effort in stopping the wound are unsucessfull, the blood is still flowing and the elf is slowly diying. 

Swee looks around and no signs of her aunt. Swee, Eolan and Dion notice that the people around are quickly leaving the building, the other two are too busy noticing. But Mal knows that people don't want to stay too long in a place where a murder was commited, the law is very harsh and sometimes may results in a lot of innocent being punished for murder or helping a murder


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 12, 2004)

Spoiler Swee, Eolan and Dion



Spoiler



The elderly woman dressed in red is slowly and calmly approaching the bleeding elf. She has that calm and reassuring smile on her face.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 14, 2004)

*Maliant, human Hexblade*

At the exodus of patrons Mal smirks, "bar full of witnesses, hey?" He grabs the left hand of the half orc and twists it up behind the halfie's back. "I don't know about where you're from, soldier, but out here justice isn't too precise." 

Mal fishes in his pouch for a vial, sealed with St Cuthbert's mark, and tosses it to Ivar. "Give 'er this."

(OOC: Potion CModW)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 15, 2004)

The Half orc bow his head down, clearly scarred from Mal menaces.

"Justiciar, be carefull with the law. If you kill me in front of all those people they will hang you, in the middle of central market for your wife, children and mother to see."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2004)

"Thank you."  Ivar says gratefully, catching the vial.  He pours the liquid inside down the woman's throat, making sure she swallows it.  He notes the mark of St Cuthbert with a raised eyebrow, wondering if the man is anything to do with the red-robed men outside.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 16, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

"Well, we have each other as witnesses. Maybe we can get Swee's aunt as one too. Now why did you try to stab him?" Dion asks the half orc.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 16, 2004)

As Ivar finishes to pour down the vial, the half-elf neck injury heal herself up. She opens her eyes and whispers a soft thank you to Ivar.

The half orc, the head still down looks at Dion and slowly and calmly says " Run while you can, you all attacked us first. We are only a poor couple that was here to entertain ourself" The half-orc don't even look at you and laugh softly at the end of his sentence.

The villager who's father was injured reply back shouting"His right they attack first I saw them, the fancy soldier jumped on the poor woman for no reason" his comment seems to somewhat have influecend what is left of the crowd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 16, 2004)

spoiler Dion



Spoiler



The half orc seems quite relief by the fact that the half-elf was saved and you notice that the women in red approaching is holding a dagger under her red robe



spoiler Eolan



Spoiler



you notice that the women in red approaching is holding a dagger under her red robe


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 16, 2004)

*Dion, Human Ranger*

Looking at the approaching lady, Dion thinks _"Here we go again."_

_"You seem very smug and confident, for someone who's a hair's breath away from death." _ says Dion to the half orc, placing the point of his sword on the half orc's neck._ "You have two seconds to tell me why you attacked this man. If not..."_ Dion presses the tip right against his windpipe to emphasize his determination.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 17, 2004)

*Maliant, human Hexblade*

Mal drops the half orc's hand and spreads his arms in resignation. "I'd believe him if I were you," Mal says quietly, "nothing seems to stop this guy."

 Mal speaks up, addressing the half orc, but really trying to influence the remaining crowd: "just because you're so slow you draw first and strike second doesn't mean we attacked you. If we wanted your lady friend dead she'd be dead already, not standing up with St Cuthbert's magic in her. Any honest man," Mal looks right at the angry young man, "could see the truth in that."

 (OOC: Aid other (+9) on Dion's Intimidate check and Diplomacy (+5) on the crowd.)


----------



## Galethorn (Jul 17, 2004)

_Eolan jumps at the lady in the red robe._

"It's not nice to hide daggers, you know!" he shouts, as he jumps.

(Grapple; want to pin her)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2004)

Ivar backs away, unsure as to just what he's intervened in.

"As he says, if these men were murderers, I doubt that woman would be alive and well.  The potion she was given represented a significant investment, in terms of both magic and money, and would not have been given lightly.  Besides which, it bore St Cuthbert's seal, and the priest of justice do not give their magic lightly."


_(*OoC:* Going with an aid another action on Mal's Diplomacy check.  Diplomacy +3 (untrained).)_


----------



## Storminator (Jul 21, 2004)

Waiting for a post... 

PS


----------



## Storminator (Jul 29, 2004)

Who's turn is it?

PS


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 2, 2004)

The half orc seems unimpressed by Dion and Mal. The half orc stay calm and quiet waiting for Dion next move, looking at him straight in the eyes with a defying look. "I never attacked anybody"

But after Mal and Ivar statement they both can feel doubt about their opponents real intention among the crowd.

Eolan jumps on the lady in red 

Initiative 12
Lady in red 7

Roll Nat 20 Eolan catches the woman by the shoulder and (Opposed STR 15 vs 8) pin her on the ground making sure her arm holding the dagger is immobilised. The woman curses Eolan, "St-Cuthberts will punish you for your stupidity, fool"


----------



## Storminator (Aug 6, 2004)

*Maliant, human Hexblade*

Mal barks at the halforc, "of course you attacked! You tried to sneak up and gut me. This is a bunch of bull. Soldier man," Mal says to Dion, "you take yours, I'll get her," Mal Grabs the elf woman's arm and twists it up behind her, "and you," Mal points to Eolan, "drag that one along. We're gonna go someplace nice and private and sort this all out."

Mal starts dragging the elf woman towards the door.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 11, 2004)

Swee now in the kitchen sees her aunt coming back by the back door. With her two watchmen determined to restore the order in the Inn. Both soldier seems quite confident in their ability to do so. 

Swee aunts didn't notice Swee's presence in the kitchen yet.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 20, 2004)

*Swee - Halfling Paragon*

"Auntie! Oh, you brought the guards! There were some thugs who attacked our patrons in the common room, with daggers and such!" He tries to explain the guards.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2004)

Ivar takes a step back from the struggle as the guards approach, but makes no move to leave the inn.  He watches the scene with interest, wondering on which side the guardsmen's judgment will fall...


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 24, 2004)

The two guards don't seem convinced by Swee explanation, but hopefully his aunt shout  "NO, not him their inside the bar, they started the fight inside". The guards looks at Swee with a strange and look and rush inside. 
At the same moment a group of humanoid dressed with red cloack enters the Inn. 

The leader of the cloack groups seeing how Eolan pinned the older women to the ground, shout to the guards "Soldier, let St-Cuthbert's justice decide the fate of those poor souls"

The oldest guard lower his head visibily scarred by the group  "No ... Problem, we will ... let you handle this.  he then turns towards his younger fellow  "quick let's get out of here, our work here is done, don't ask question and follow me" The younger guard not too sure that what is doing is the right thing but not wanting to upset his higher ranked partner follow him out of the Inn. Most of the Inn customers are leaving the building by any mean possibles , some are jumping out the windows others are trying to leave by the kitchen back doors with the guards. 

The women being pinned by Eolan, stop resisting his pin, looks at Eolan and makes a big smile.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2004)

*Rell Sunharrow Half-Giant Soulknife*

An unnaturally tall copper skinned figure emerges from the back wiping his hands on a towel. He looks toward the innkeeper, "is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2004)

The Swee's aunt a bit surprised by Rell sudden appearance, replies Rell, something wrong, the guards just left, I am getting old and might need some help to restore the order in there She then heads to the Inn central room.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

Ivar eyes the red-cloaked figures warily, the scene outside the tavern still fresh in his mind.  The guard's rapid departure does little to calm his nerves, and he readies himself to fight or flee as the need might arise.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell takes up his shield and quiver and follows Swee's aunt into the Inn's central room.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 1, 2004)

*Maliant, human Hexblade*

At the sight of the Saint's followers Mal stops dragging his captive towards the door and laughs. "So now do we find out who wants who dead and why?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

Eolan is quickly grabbed by a four cloacked men. The old lady stands up and shouts  "Bring that one outside, he needs to learn the meaning of respect" The Three men then bring Eolan outside. She then makes a long pauses, looks at everyone in the room, her eyes seems as cold as the northern wind. "I saw everything, these two persons lying on the ground attacked first" all of a sudden, everybody in the room seems to acknowledge what she just said, some even add false details to help her prove her point. "Bring those outside also and apply the appropriate sentence" As she finishes her last sentence her eyes lit.

At this moment the half-orc turns toward Dion and whispers something

Spoiler Mal


Spoiler



The female elf, looks at Mal and tell him softly. Please help me, don't let them bring me outside, Kill me on the spot or help me escape and I will let you know about ...



The old women, using a very authoritary voice, shouts  Quick, bring them outside


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2004)

Both Dion and Mal unsheat their sword and attack the cloacked men. Ivar hesitate a few moments to join the combat but seeing what these people did before decide not to participate and stay neutral. Dion and Mal fight harshely down a few of the adept of St-Cuthberts but are quickly overwhelmed, and fall under their morning star. The old lady order the survivor to bring the bodies of the fallen outside, the rest of the group also bring the two assassins that attacked Mal and Dion outside. 

The old lady turns towards the crowd in the room and with a very soft but convincing voices says You see what happens to those who do not follow the path of truth and justice, every time you are tempted to deviate from it, remember what happened tonight. No reason is good enough, and nothing you do will stay a secret forever. St-Cuthbert sees everything, us as his most trusted followers will make sure to execute his will, now go and live a long prosperous life following the "PATH"

The women then slowly heads towards the doors. As she is about to leave the building a soldier enters the room draging an injured armored women. 

 "Grand Sister do you recognise me, I need your help, could you heal this soldier of the PATH"

without a word the women look at the veteran soldier, she then turns towards the women  "What is your name?" the soldier answers Elis my grandeur

Silence, I want her to answer, What are you doing in our beloved part of town, we don't see fighters following the PATH that often around here?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell watches the combat in silence. He has seen those in power abuse others many times amoung the slaves, but had hoped free people would not be subject to such in justice. From long years of practice he makes himself as unobtrusive as one of his size can be. Yet inside he burns with rage. He takes in every detail in hopes of understanding what is happening here. He will not forget...


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

Everyone in the room notices that Elis is way too tired to answers the Priestress question, as she is about to answers she crumbles on the ground. The old women look at the soldier for a brief moment and lay her hand on the young warrior. Elis suddenly feels the healing energy flowing through her body and instinctively raises her head to look at the priestress. "Remeber this face young women, you know how to the great Church of St-Cuthbert. In times you will pay your debt. The old priestress then turns towards the soldier  "We are now even, old fool On this she leaves the Inn. 

Rell hears behind him a young man say very quietly  This is enough, this has to stop. 

Brancista, get out of his meditating trance, hearing someone knocking on the doors of his humble appartment. Since he left his family he was forced to take this ridiculisly small appartment. This places stinks and he doesn't even have a private bathroom. The place is about 300 ft square barely enough to sleep and eat. But that is the price of liberty. Brancista is still performing underpaid job, hoping someone will eventually recognise his talent and offer him something interesting. He is slowly getting fed up of spying cheating couples, scouting known territory were the worse you can fall on are foxes and badgers, he need something that will get him out of this rat hole. He spend all his fathers money on equipment he barely used and now he has a hard time paying for his basic needs and had to burrow to survive the last two months. 

Hey Brancista, open the door, we need to talk to you Since he usually works at night he usually meditate during the day. He quickly get out of his transe and get ready. He recognised Karl's voices the thug hired by Frolm, the men who lended him the 100 gp. The worse is that he spent all the money on [OOC SpinMD up to you]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell turns to the young man who spoke behind him and says in a soft conspiritorial voice, "so what did happen here and how do we stop it?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

The man visibly surprised by Rell questions. Rell notices the man looking at him from head to toe and seems quite impressed by his unusual physique. 

He nervously answers "You are talking to me, did I say something? You should not ask questions like that "they" can hear everything. The man hand a card to Rell and run away toward the Inn kitchen.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell examines the card taking care that no one sees it.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 22, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

“Great, it’s Karl.  He’s probably hear to collect the 100 goblets”,  Brancista mutters as he stands up and smoothes out his clothes.  He thinks about what story he might have to spin about why he didn’t have the money, because he knew that telling Karl that he gambled it away the other night wouldn’t be a smooth conversation.  “I would certainly hate it if Karl had to get hurt because he becomes a problem”,  Brancista chuckles as he walked to door.  Pulling out some multi-colored sand from his spell component belt and palming it, Brancista opens the door and says, “Welcome to my humble abode, Karl, so glad you could grace me with your presence.”


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2004)

Brancista, opens the door to the 6'5'' 250pound wood elf, Brancista always wondered how an elf could be so big. Karl smiles at Brancista welcome. "So where is the money, Frolm is getting nervous, you know. He would greatly appreciate if you could meet him tonight at Redgar, for a nice supper" The Elf with an evil smile on his face awaits for your answer.

----
In the sleeping swordfish

Rell waits a bit to make sure no red cloack are around and looks at the card. It reads 
Vromen Drandar Import/Export 45 Crescent street.

Ivar currious approaches Rell and introduce himself. He asks you if you have any idea about what just happened, he seems quite intrigued byt the priest attitude [OoC I will NPC Ivar until Jarval is back]


----------



## spinmd (Sep 23, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista continues palming the multicolored sand as he stands in the doorway, facing Karl.  “Before I can agree to Frolm’s most gracious invitation, you will have to tell me if you planning on joining us.  It would be nice to know beforehand if I will be fighting a giant like you for the last scraps of dinner”, Brancista says, as he chuckles.  Tilting his head to the side in thought, he then casually nods it in acceptance as he says, “In all seriousness Karl, a meal with Frolm is always a welcome change of plans.  When should I arrive at Redgar?”  With that, Brancista nonchalantly continues to stand in his doorway, awaiting Karl’s response.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2004)

Karl amused by Brancista's attitude answers "Don't worry, I'll be there. We expect your presence at the restaurant when the Imperial spire will show 20 hours." Karl gently pushes you out of the doorway and leave your appartment walking slowly. He looks around and with a smirk in his face  Guess we are all paid according to our talents, eh .... and one last thing .... Don't forget the money" he walk down the stairs laughing.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ivar currious approaches Rell and introduce himself. He asks you if you have any idea about what just happened, he seems quite intrigued byt the priest attitude [OoC I will NPC Ivar until Jarval is back]




"Yes, her attitude was more like an Empress than a priest. We will discuss this more when we can be sure of privacy. Care to tour the kitchens?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

Ivar follows Rell in the kitchen. Because of all the activity in the main room the kitchen are empty. Ivar approaches Rell "So what happened here, who was this man?, These people seems preocupied with keeping the order in here, at any cost."

The halfling owner is not back in the kitchen yet.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

The boat just finished his ascension to the port of Axyr, Morrison looks at the huge towers in front of him. They are collossal in sizes and very impressive. 

The boat makes it to the port in about 20 minutes. The port is quite large but look rather poor, which contrast with the tall towers located in the center of the city. You also notice flying ship that are heading and coming out of the city centers. 

The trip was quite long and difficult. Johan noticing how you looks at the flying ship, hopefully we will gather enough gold here to use one of those to come back. 

Hey, I am fed up of eating rotten vegetable, cookies full of worms and salted meat, what do think if we head to a nice restaurant I know. Hopefully it still exists, I haven't been here for almost ten years. It is getting dark and I am pretty sure that in an hour or two we won't be allowed to roam the city streets. What do you think ?"

Without waiting for your answers Johan starts to walk down the street.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 24, 2004)

Always ready for the next step on "The Road", Morrison moves forward, almost in step with Jonah.  "Fharlanghn!" he whispers with feeling.  "What a place of wonders, flying ships, and...just well, FLYING ships!"

As they walk, Morrison continues to rubberneck, enjoying every sight, from the run down warehouses, to the gleam of tall towers in the distance.  Eventually he shakes his head, turns to Jonah, and, as his stomach gives a massive rumble, says "Oh yeah, you said something about food, Jonah?  I could go for that.  Lead on."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

OOC Not only the boat are impressive, the towers are as tall as the highest modern skyscrappers, and the only access to the port is by levitating the boat along a 1000ft cliff. A permanent magical devices lift or slowly descent each ship along the cliff, there are other thing but you didn't encounter them yet.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 24, 2004)

/ooc Ahhh....ok.  Though I should point out that any method of enhancing travel is gonna merit the most interest from Morrison.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 25, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista shuts the door and begins to strategize his next move.  _“There is no way I can get together 100 goblets by tonight,”  _ Brancista thinks to himself.  _“Perhaps I will be able to stall with Frolm, or take a job for free as compensation,” _  he continues.  _“Or, more likely, I better be prepared to make a quick exit and leave this life behind,”  _ Brancista thinks cynically.  “Not that its amounted to much,”  he hisses aloud, his mood souring.

Brancista collects all his personal effects and puts on his blue travelers outfit.  “Come, Slafala,”  Brancista calls.  Out from behind a wooden box that served as a chair comes a small rat.  It scurries to Brancista and crawls up his leg and into a belt pouch, obviously made for the rat.  “Say goodbye to our home, Slafala.  The wind tells me we will not see this place again.  However, that might be a good thing, to never see this hole again,” Brancista says, his mood improving.  “Well let's try to get to Redgar early so we can scout the surroundings, and see what we are about to get ourselves into,”  he says, scratching Slafala's head.  With that Brancista leaves, heading to the restaurant.

[OOC:  Brancista will arrive at Redgar when the Imperial Spire shows 19 hours.  He will keep his distance, but observe the surroundings, and who is going into and out of the restaurant.  He will try to spot anyone he recognizes, or seems suspicious.  When the Imperial Spire shows 20 hours he will enter the restaurant.  He is carrying all equipment listed on character sheet.  Spot: +7]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2004)

Brancista get there an hour earlier than expected. People are starting to enter the restaurants. Brancista is hidden in a small street not far from the restaurant. He notices three beggars sitting not far away from him. In this part of town they've become part of peoples everyday life. Brancista continue his observation and notices Karl entering the restaurant with two sharply dressed dwarf. The two dwarfs really look alike, they are probably twins. They are not wearing beards and have short well combed hair. Both dwarf are holding a large black suitcase. Karl leads the two fellows inside the restaurants.

a few minutes later two warrior priests, who are dressed like the people from the southern collonies enter the restaurants. The rest of the customers seems more commoners. Most of them are dressing with their best clothes, which in most case are either really outdated and worn out (Seems like everytime they have an occasion they wear those cloths for the last 10 years ) or are simply too poor and wear washed cloths. 

A few minutes later, Frolm appears with two beautiful halfling women on his side. Frolm is a sharply dressed and well manered halfling. Anyone not knowing him well would think he is an exentric but perfectly respectable business men. Truth is this men controls most of the illegal activities of the sector. The Imperial Spire is now showing 19:50.

----

Johan stops in front of the restaurants. He looks at Morrison, removes some dust from his outfit and says  "You are ready let's get in" You both get in, Johan asks for a comfortable place on the right of the restaurant. The waiter places you, Johan buys a nice local white wine, the waiters come back with the wine and the menu.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ivar follows Rell in the kitchen. Because of all the activity in the main room the kitchen are empty. Ivar approaches Rell "So what happened here, who was this man?, These people seems preocupied with keeping the order in here, at any cost."
> 
> The halfling owner is not back in the kitchen yet.




"I must be honest and say that I don't really understand what is going on. Some patrons of the inn were appearently attacked in the inn without provocation. For defending themselves they fell afoul of this priest. It doesn't make sense to me. I would think the followers of a Lawful God would be more concerned with rights and due process, but I guess if you step out of line in Axyr they can treat you any way they want." Rell shakes his head, "I thought I left all that behind in the mines, but it seems not. I may have a contact who can tell me more. We can't go out tonight, but perhaps after the breakfast crowd clears out in the morning we can go try and learn more--if you are interested. It could be dangerous. I don't know enough to say what we are getting into." He sighs heavily, "I know I don't like what I saw here tonight."  The soul knife appears involuntarily in his grip glowing bright blue in the shadows of the kitchen. He extinguishes it quickly. "Meet me at the back door after breakfast if you want to go."


----------



## spinmd (Sep 28, 2004)

Brancista melts back into the alley, ensures no one is watching him, and pulls a piece of cured leather from his spell component belt.  As he passes it over his chest and arms, he whispers a quick incantation.  _“This spell should help if there is a problem in the restaurant”_, he thinks as he is enveloped by a tangible field of force.

Feeling more secure, he emerges from the alley and throws a goblet at one of the slumbering beggars.  “I've got two more of them coins for you, if you can help me out of a spot, chum”, Brancista says, his voice having lost all elements of etiquette and culture.  He continues in conspirator tones, “Sees, I'll be with me friends tonight and there could be a chance that a lady friend of mine might pop in for some eats.  Now’s ordinarily, them be fine, seeing her, but weez had a fight last night so seeing her may's make me night with me friend's a lit' chilly.  I's not want me night with me boys to be chilly so I best be not seeing her.  That's where you come in.  You's go in the restaurant and get youself a hot meal with the goblet I gave you.  Now 'member, you's have my back there as you chow down, so be watching me.  If I see me lady friend, I will put my hands behind me head and lean back in me chair.  If you see that, you make the biggest, loudest ruckus you can, something that gits everybody in the joint looking at you.  I will use that time to quickly escape.  Now that you heard me plight, if you's can help, I got another goblet fer ya.  The final goblet I's bury in the alley after the night is done.  Whatcha say.”

Brancista waits for the beggar to respond.

[OOC:  Brancista casts Mage Armor on himself (lasts 1 hr, +4 armor bonus to AC), Bluff +4 on the beggar to see if he believes my story.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 28, 2004)

The beggar raises his eyes at the sight of the gobelet.  No problem my good men, I will help you.  The two other beggars seems also interested. The men in front then add.  "which way are you planning to leave the building, my two friends here could help you clear the way"  the beggar stands up, he is a small middled aged man and seems very thin he probably doesn't eat very often. The man seems nervous and nervously looks at the other two beggars like he wants to tell them something.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 29, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista looks at the three beggars, smiles a toothy smile and says, “The more help the better, but I's got only a few coppers left for me's food and drink.  So, if the threes of you want to help and share the goblets I's offered, that works fer me.  If I need to run, I's not be knowing which way I's go, so you chums on the outside will's just have to take yer chances on where I'll pop up”. Turning to the initial beggar he spoke with, Brancista pats him on the back and says, “Come on, chum, you's got a hot meal to git”.  With that, Brancista proceeds into the restaurant.

[OOC:  The nervousness of the beggar and raised Brancista’s suspicions.  He will Sense Motive the beggars to see if “something is up” with these beggars, and if they are trustworthy (Sense Motive +1).  Also, when he pats the back of the beggar, he is attempting to see if he can tell if the beggar is wearing armor under his beggar clothes.  When Brancista goes into the restaurant he do a quick scan of his surroundings and then proceed to Frolm's table.]


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 29, 2004)

Rillian looks around the restaurant, taking in the appearance of both the customers and the staff.  Having examined his surroundings (carefully checking for alternate exits), he looks at the menu.  "So whats good here, Jonah?"

[ooc I hadnt posted anything, because there didnt seem to be any reason.  But now, I'm going to anyway  ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2004)

OOC Spinmd I already did the sense motive, which explained why you noticed his nervousness.

Brancista don't feel any armor under the men's cloth. He enters the rooms, he noticed Frolm already sitting at a large table with the Karl and the two women, he also noticed that the two dwarfs are sitting at a table located on the second floor of the restaurant. The restaurant is two floors, The second floor is located all around the restaurant and have a nice view on the first floor. The dwarf are both siting near the banisters. Frolm seems quite busy talking to the two nice ladies. 

Brancista notices that there is only one place left at the table. By sitting there he will have the two dwarf in his back. 

A few seconds after you entered the beggar makes his apparition, he heads towards a table. 

Frolm notices Brancista.  Ha Brancista, what a pleasure to see you, take a seat my good friend  Frolm small hand, which has at least one gold ring in each finger, points you the only available chair. Karl looks at you with a large smile and the two halfling lady, who are dressed in an extremely provocative manner, don't even pay attention to you.

Johan orders a few Axyrian delicacy. Morrison don't notices what is happening around him, Johan being a very good orator and Morisson being very interested in Johan teaching's.


----------



## spinmd (Oct 1, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista sits down in the offered chair and says, “Thank you Frolm for your hospitality.”   Adjusting his chair so he can watch both Karl and Frolm, Brancista smiles at the two ladies, then looks back at Frolm and adds, “It looks like you have a busy night ahead of you, friend. Or, perhaps you had a busy day”.

“It might be nice to find someone to keep me warm tonight, as well.  Perhaps a nice lady in the restaurant”,  Brancista says as he quickly looks around the establishment.  After surveying the crowd, he states, “No, none of the women here appear my type.”

Relaxing in his chair, Brancista says to Frolm, “How’s business?”

[OOC:  When Brancista looks around the room, he wants to see if the dwarves on the second level are watching the table Brancista is at.  If they are, Brancista will watch Frolm and Karl at carefully as possible, without drawing attention.  If Brancista spots what appears to be a signal to the dwarves, he will _Tumble_ out of his chair.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 2, 2004)

Brancista notices that the two dwarfs are looking towards your table. The dwarf didn't seem to notices that you looked in their direction. Frolm and Karl also seem to beleive you. 

Frolm suddenly takes a serious air  "You know that I always liked you Brancista" Brancista can notice an air of satisfaction on Karl's face. Frolm stays very calm and look at brancista with eyes as cold as ice. "I hope you didn't dissapoint me Brancista because the meal could be hard to swallow" He then smiles at you and add "But know is not the time to discuss business, now we need to eat. What will you take? They have excellent sea food here" Karl seems dissapointed by Frolm last remark.


----------



## spinmd (Oct 2, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

"I think seafood might just hit the spot, so that sounds good",  says Brancista, unfazed by Frolm's subtle threat.  Continuing, he adds, "Don't worry about if I disappointed you.  I haven't disappointed you in the past, and I certainly don't intent to start now.  It would be bad for my business, and probably my health".   With that, he looks to see if there is cutlery as the table.  If there is, he will casually pick up a knife and begin rolling it across his fingers.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2004)

Frolm visibely satisfied by Brancista answer change subjects. The conversation continue for a few minutes about the weather and how bad are the northern street of Axyr these days. You even talk fashion, Frolm is currently trying to start a small business in the clothing industry. 

The plates finally arrive. The fried calamars seems delicious. Frolm and Karl perform a little silent prayer before starting to eat. Brancista notice that Frolm is an extremely well manered man and knows all the social etiquette. Which in a restaurant located in this part of town is a bit of an overkill. Frolm turns towards you Taste that Brancista, this calamar was freshly fished a few hours ago, by an Axyrian fisherman, it can only be delicious

Suddenly Johan pauses right in the middle of his sentence. He was telling Morisson about that they were they were ambushed by tatooed sorceress protecting their land. his eyes seems intrigued by something happening on the second floor  "Morisson, turns slowly and look behind you at 7 oclock" Johan don't seem nervous so it's probably not something directly menacing Morisson.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 5, 2004)

Morrison casually glances around the restaurant, though while his head continues to turn, his eyes stay mostly focused on the table Jonah pointed out.  "What am I looking for Jonah?"

[ooc Morrison is not the most sophisticated person, so it should be relatively easy to spot what he is doing.]


----------



## spinmd (Oct 6, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista takes a large piece of calamar and says graciously, "Thank you, Frolm, as always, your choice of food is exquisite."  After performing his own silent prayer as well, Brancista begins to eat his calamar, making dinner conversation with Frolm and Karl.

[OOC:  Brancista is watching to ensure that Frolm and Karl are eating their calamar.  If, by his second bite, they haven't started, he will make "small talk" and stop eating.  Brancista will not start eating again, until they start eating.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Morisson notices what seems to be a shaved and sharply dressed dwarf lying down on the ground under his table. Another one who looks the same seems to be checking the area. The one under the table opens his suitcase and starts to assemble something. From his location Morisson can identify exactly what the man is working on. You also notice that the second dwarf seems preocupied by what is happening at a table located at your level. At the table you can see an halfling wearing expensive cloths with two women halfling dressed very provocatively, a very large elf and a normal sized elf. 

Brancista still not used to eat Axyrian Calamar is struggling a bit. The calamar are very good but they are also very rubbery. By the time Brancista takes his second bites they already ate severals. 

Brancista notices that Karl constantly seems to be looking towards the dwarf. He tries to make it as unoticcable as possible but for Brancista it is really obvious.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 6, 2004)

[ooc I'm gonna assume you meant that Morrison cannot  identify what the dwarf is working on]

"Jonah, can you tell what he's assembling?" Morrison asks in a quiet voice. No matter what Jonah answers, Morrison will stand up and begin a slow, meandering journey around the restaurant, that ends up at the table of the dwarves, but takes him out of their immediate eyesight.  

[ooc He will be watching to see if he can tell what they are putting together, and may rush towards the table if he sees anything really bad.]


----------



## spinmd (Oct 8, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista continues eating his calamar.  “This is a great choice of eating establishments, Frolm.  Once again, my thanks”,  Brancista remarks as he takes in the ambiance of the restaurant.  “The clientele here seem so undisturbed by the troubles of the real world”,  he continues, as he looks around the restaurant.

[OOC:  Brancista, noticing that Karl keeps looking toward the dwarves will use this opportunity to see what the dwarves are doing.  I have detailed three different actions depending on what he can see.]

Potential Action #1

[OOC:  If he can see that the dwarves are constructing something, and the item represents a threat (like a weapon, etc.).]

Brancista puts his hands behind his head, signaling the beggar, and pushes back hard on his chair, tipping it over.  Tumbling with the chair, Brancista somersaults backwards, drawing some multi-colored sands from his component belt.  He yells, “Assassins on the second level.  They are targeting you, Frolm.”

[OOC:  Tumble +7, AC 17 (with Mage Armor), Initiative +7]

Potential Action #2

[OOC:  If he can see that the dwarves are constructing something, but cannot tell what it is, or the item does not represent a threat.]

Taking another small bite of the calamar, Brancista says, “Dwarves are always so industrious.  Well right now, two of them are building something in the restaurant”.  Pointing at the dwarves, he looks at Karl and slyly smiles saying, “Well big elf, what do you think those dwarves are doing?”

Potential Action #3

[OOC:  If Brancista cannot see what the dwarves are up to.]

Brancista continues eating his calamar, becoming increasingly weary of Karl’s continued looks toward the dwarves.  He subtly tries to move his chair to obtain a better vantage point, so he can see what specifically the dwarves are doing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 8, 2004)

OCC Potential Action 2
Karl answers Brancista remark in a rather clumsy way "Dwarf ??? where do you see dwarf, I hate dwarf  He then nervously stand up and looks at the dwarf making a big signs with mouths and eyes and sits back. He then adds nervously  I don't see any dwarves in the restaurant  

Frolm looks at Karl and Brancista, visibly concerned. "I don't like to be disturb while I eat. Now that does it" He throws his towel on the table stand up, grab the two halfling women by their waist and turn around. As he walks away he add "Karl, you know what you have to do. He turns towards one of the lady and adds  Idiots, I am surrounded by idiots

Johan can't identify the object they are working on. Seeing Morisson leave the table he says "Morisson, be careful, try not to get involved in those kind of things.  Johan take a bit out of his plate keeping his eyes on the dwarves and Morisson. Morisson walks among the crowd without being noticed. He climbs the stairs. He approaches the table. He struggle a bit to go through the tables and the waiters walking. He finally position himself such that he can identify the object in their hand. The dwarf below the table is handling 
spoiler Morrison



Spoiler



a highly specialised crossbow with a device mounted on top of it. The one above the table seems to be indicating to the other to either fire or hold his fire Morrison can't really tell



OOC Sorry I usually have to write everything very quickly and I make mistake. On the other hand I want to keep this thing rolling.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 8, 2004)

Very careful to not look beneath the table, or make eye contact with either dwarf, Morrison walks past the dwarves' table and "accidentally" trips one of the waiters into the dwarves' table, hopefully knocking the table to the side.

"By the hairy feet of Fharlanghn, that must hurt.  Oh gods!" and various other exclamations punctuate Morrison's attempt to help the waiter stand up, while he casually reveals the dwarves activities to everyone nearby.

[ooc Morrison is doing his level best to expose the dwarves, but not appear to be doing it on purpose]


----------



## spinmd (Oct 8, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista steps up from the table, effortlessly drawing some multicolored sand from his component belt.  Looking intently at Karl he says, “Well Karl, what is it you have to do”?

[OOC:  Ready and action to cast color spray on Karl if he make a hostile move towards me.  If needed, Initiative +7]


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 12, 2004)

Morrison, trips the waiters and he falls on the table. The massive wood table fall on it's side. The action reveals a dwarf with a crossbow ready to shoot an arrow downstairs. All the customers around the table starts screaming. The customers are panicking and are trying to leave the building. The waiter is lying on the ground not far away from the dwarf that was standing up. The one on the ground stand up and tries to hide the crossbow. Morrison approaches the waiter to excuse himself and notices that the dwarf swiftly pick a dagger from his one of his suit sleeve. 


Karl answers brancista's question with a smile. before you can do anything else Brancista hears people panicking upstairs.


----------



## spinmd (Oct 13, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista keeps his eyes squarely on Karl, ready to weave magic together and disable Karl if necessary.  “Judging by the commotion upstairs, I’d say that whatever you asked of the dwarves, hasn’t worked out the way you planned”,  Brancista calmly says.  “Why don’t you dispel whatever hostilities you have growing in that oversized head of yours and let us both leave the restaurant unharmed and able to taste the wind for another day”,  he suggests to Karl.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 13, 2004)

Morrison will continue to help the waiter, and then look around as if confused as to why all the nearby people are panicing, while moving away from the dwarves.  At the same time, he will be ready to respond if either dwarf decides to attack.

Assuming that Morrison is able, he will make his way back to the table with Jonah, and sit down.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2004)

Karl, taking advantage of the commotion in the restaurant draw his short sword trying to keep it hidden as much as possible.  "I never liked you, tonight your gone"

The standing dwarf didn't notice Morrison approaching. He looks calmly at the waiters and cut his throat with the knife. He then raises his eyes, noticing Morrison, and like nothing happened he adds "This men was an incompetent idiot, what are you looking at filthy human, you also want a taste of my blade. 

The other dwarf quickly reposition himself. He kneels in front of the ramp and put the front of his crossbow on it to improve the stability of his hand. He is aiming at someone downstairs


----------



## spinmd (Oct 14, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista discreetly moves his hand in a quick circle, quietly utters a short arcane phrase, and hurls the multi-colored sand towards Karl.

[OOC:  Brancista casts color spray at Karl (DC 14 Will save, 15ft. cone shaped burst).  If Karl can take an AoO, Brancista will take a 5 ft. step back to avoid the AoO.  Brancista will aim the color spray to only hit Karl, avoiding any other nearby restaurant patrons.  Hopefully, Karl’s drawing of his shortsword triggers Brancista’s readied action.  If not, critical combat elements you require:  Initiative +7, AC 17 (Dexterity, Mage Armor).]


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 14, 2004)

"Murderers! Assassins! Jonah Help!" Morrison shouts as he steps into a position so that he threatens both dwarves, but is not yet flanked.  He then flurries (+2/+2) attacking first the dwarf with the crossbow.  His first attack will also be a Stunning Fist attack (DC 14 Fort).  If he drops the dwarf with the first attack, the second will be on the other dwarf, and remember he will also Cleave if either attack drops the first dwarf.

[ooc I am assuming that there are significant advantages to attacking a kneeling dwarf who is carefully concentrating on something else.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 15, 2004)

Init 
Dwarf with Crossbow 21
Morrison 20
Brancista 14 (but readjusted to 18+ because of the ready action)
Karl 18
Dwarf with knife 13
The dwarf with the crossbow under heavy pressures fires his arrow toward Brancista. The quarrel hits Brancista but seems to be stoped by an invisible field and falls harmlessly on the ground.

Brancista mumble a few words and throw his sand at Karl's faces. As soon as it leave it's hand its transformed in a spray of color. Brancista has time to notice Karl surprise as he get hit by the ray of color a second later is on the ground unconscious. 
Seeing Brancista's display of Magic the people around him starts to panick even more. 

OoC In order for Morisson to hit the kneeling dwarf he has to accept an AoO from the one standing. I will assume you tumble

Morisson leaps and roll over the fallen table in such a quick way that the other dwarf is unable to hit him with his dagger. He finishes his movement and kick the dwarf right in the middle of the kneck (dmg 7) the dwarf stunned by the impact is now at Morisson's Mercy. He tries to finishe him with a punch in the spine but with all the commotion around misses him (roll 2)

The standing dwarf rushes on Morrison attacking him with his dagger, Morrison easily dodge each of the dwarf attack. (he only has one attack)

The kneeling dwarf is still standing but seems destabilised by Morisson blow.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 15, 2004)

Morrison will continue to flurry and attack the same dwarf.  If he is able to finish that dwarf he will use the remainder of his attacks, and a Cleave attack, on the dwarf with the knife.  His first attack on the dwarf with the knife will be a Stunning attack.


----------



## spinmd (Oct 21, 2004)

*Brancista Rogue/Illusionist*

Brancista grabs the short sword from Karl’s unconscious hand and removes the scabbard from Karl’s belt.  Tucking the sword back into the scabbard, Brancista ducks underneath a table, using the table as cover to hide his activities from any patron that may be watching him.  He softly speaks an incantation that he has used many times before.  As he completes the incantation, magic begins to mold his body, making his features more haggard, and growing his frame as he transforms into a human.  Remaining hidden, Brancista slowly moves away from the area that he dispatched Karl, heading for the stairs, to pay back the dwarf who took a shot at him.  As he walks the stairs, he looks to see if anyone on the main level if paying particular attention to him, and may have connected this new human with the elf that used magic in the restaurant.

[OOC:  Hide +5, cast Disguise Self (lasts 10 minutes), Disguise +12 (4 ranks + 10 spell – 2 different race)]


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 22, 2004)

Morrison attack the dazzled dwarf for a second time (roll 15+2) hitting him with a round kick (dmg 3+3) the dwarf fall on the ground uncouncious. Morisson follow thru his kick and hit the other dwarf in the same action (roll 16+2 dmg 6+3 but he doesn't seem stun by the attack). Not giving the dwarf the opportunity to answer back Morrison follow with a sequence of well placed punches to the face (10+2) but the dwarf dodges them. 

The dwarf, looking at his brother lying on the ground, drops the dagger on the ground, his well groomed hair are now all over the place  You are pretty good stranger  he says nervously replacing his hair.  " I wasn't here for you" The dwarf seems scared by Morisson. Johan is quickly climbing the stairs asking Morrison to spare the two dwarfs. 

Brancista taking advantage of the chaos hides under one of the tables. roll 8+5

OOC Brancista is aware of what's happening upstairs. he can therefore changes his action.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 22, 2004)

"Very well, I shall spare you for the moment.  Sit there, tend to your brother, and dont make any sudden moves."  As soon as Jonah arrives, Morrisson turns to him, and says quietly "What should we do with them Jonah?  One of them killed that poor waiter in cold blood!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 22, 2004)

Jonah seems quite shaken by what just happened. He grabs Morisson's shoulder and whispers  " Hold on my friend, we aren't in Creal here. Axyr judges are very tough on those kinds of murders, let the law take care of those two and let's mind our own business Johan is nervously looking around, let's get out of here first. You will explain me what happened later

The dwarf still standing seeing that you don't pay attention to him anymore quickly grabs his brother and the crossbow. he then heads toward the stairs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

The beggar paid by Brancista, seems unhappy. He mumbles to himself looking very frustrated. He then rushes for the door. As Morrison and Brancista are about to leave four city guards enter the room. Using their polearm they block the access to the main door. The lieutnant of the guard then shouts  "Everyone drop their weapons and get on their knees. Anyone care to explain what just happened here  The lieutnant seems quite young but speak in a very authoritarian way. Military training his harsh in Axyr and soldiers take a great pride in their achievement but the younger one are very often arrogant with the common people. 

Johan puts his hand on his face, curses and put himself on his knees.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 28, 2004)

Rather surprised by the quick appearance of the city watch, Morrison emulates Jonah, dropping to his knees, secure, however, in the knowledge that he has done nothing wrong.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

The city guards seeing that the peace was restored and unable to find any proof leaves the Inn. Karl woke up a few seconds after the apparition of the guards so there were they found no inanimate body only blood. 

Things quicly go back to normal and Morrison and Johan goes to bed. Tomorrow they have a big day, They will meet the head of the church. 

OOC Sorry I will fast forward things a bit in order to restart quickly.

--- The next morning

Rell wakes up and Ivar nevers show up so he decides to go to the address alone. He walks walks and end up in the back of a temple Fhrlangh.

There he met with a men who greet him and offers him a job. See below he will pay 100 Axyrian Gobelet 


Johan and Morisson wake up very early and walk for about an hour through out the northern part of the city. They finally reaches the 80'feet tall wall that protect the central city. Johan show the guards a medallion hidden under his cloack. The guard waves at the wall and a small metal door appears in front of you. You both crossed it and found yourself in the inner city. The inner city is completly different from the northern part. Every where you look you see enormous spires. Between each of those spires you see numerous level where people walk, shop, work, and live.

Johan looks at you, and say  There are three different city in Axyr, the Northern and poorest part, the central city and the southern part of town. You saw the two extreme. Most people who live in this part of the city never went in the other two using all kind of magical vehicule to get out of here. Some aren't even aware of the other two part of the city. 

A man mounted on a small cart without horses approaches you " So, where do you want to go, I am charging 1 gobelet per Imperial mile a real bargain" The man eyes are a deep blue and he has red hair and a very pale complexion. Probably another immigrant from the north who tried to found fortune in Axyr but was forced to do a job that most Axyrian aren't interest in. 

Johan accept the ride and indicate to the man the direction to the Great temple. After driving through the lower part of the town (ground floor) you levitate to the fourth layer (located about 100 floor high). The view from above is astonishing you can see from miles ahead. Strangely the other part of town aren't visible from here instead Morisson sees beautiful forest, lake, Mountains and falls. You finally stop in front of a Huge temple richly decorated. 

Johan and Morisson meets the High Priest, after a few hours of waiting, Johan is finally admited in the main room. Morisson waits outside for another hour and is then allowed to enter. The high priest is a very old men siting on a very large chair and surronded by many lesser priests. The main room is magnificent full of sculputures and painting everywhere. Morisson following the protocol taugh by Johan approaches the High priest. 

 Approach young men, Johan told me a lot of great thing about you.  He then continue talking about his vision of the church and how it slightly differ from the collonies approach (Obviously Johan didn't tell the whole thruth). 

 In order to prove your worth, Johan found a little assignement for you. Lately the northern road has been plagued by brigand's attack. I want you to lead a small group of adventurer and clear this road in the name of our divine
He pauses caught a little and continues

 I recruited a few men in a temple in the northern city, they are waiting for you.  . Johan seems a bit scarred for Morisson but doesn't say anything and simply wishes him good luck. After giving direction to Morisson. he is send back to the northern part of the city (OOC I know I go very fast)

Calondor and Makas were already hired. Makas and Calondor were protecting a caravan on their way to Axyr and were noticed by a priest of Fhrlang.

(OOC I know I am railroading here, I hate it but bear with me this thing had so much difficulty starting. I assume you all accepted the mission and from here on everything is up to you. Thanks)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell greatfully accepts the job. He is thrilled to have some "real" work to do rather than washing dishes. He is also excited to be getting out of the city, where he feels a bit lost.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 8, 2004)

*Calondor*

Calondor accepts and waits for Morrison to come to where he is. (As I assume he is supposed to)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 9, 2004)

*Makas - dwarf warrior*

Makas leans back in his chair as he slugs back a draught of what passes for ale in these parts.  "Pathetic," he mumbles as he takes another slug like an automaton.

"I hope this job to the north starts soon enough," he says as he ponders his meager finances.  "That priest didn't really say.  What do you think?" he asks without looking at Calondor as he strokes his beard.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 9, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf)*

Calondor takes a sip of wine then say's "Well I think it is supposed to start soon but you never know." Calondor count's up his money in his head then say's "I'm set for awhile though. That's the way I'd like it to stay too"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 9, 2004)

A very old elf enters the room in which you are waiting, with Morrison. The old elf still has black hair and has difficulty walking. 

" Hello all, my name is Vr'ranr. He slowly looks around at all of you, examining everyone from head to toe. He scratch his eyes and add "So that's all the Grand Traveller could find me, guess we will have to do it with what we have"  He removes his finger from his eyes and continue
"As some of you may know the road to the northern villages have become very dangerous. Our merchant are unable to delivers their goods to the nearby villagers. This is causing a great deal of frustration among them. 

I need you to protect a weapon caravan destined to the local garrison to help them in their fight against the thugs plagging this road. Morrison  he adds pointing Morrison "comes from the southern colony and has a great deal of experience with such operations. I want him to lead the operation. We can also sell you some equipment for 1/2 their normal street price to help you in this mission. Obviously a cook will accompagny the caravan so their is no need for food. 

A middled aged men wearing a finely crafted chain mail enters the room. The is a typical Axyrian tall, fairly dark skin and dark hair. He is carrying a long sword on his right side. 

"Here is Nadour, he is the leader of the caravan, and for day to day activity you should follow his order"
Nadour, salute you with a subtle sign of the head, while nervously playing with the tip of his sword handle. 

"Any questions ? if not the caravan is outside in front of the temple waiting for you"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 10, 2004)

*Makas - dwarf warrior*

Makas ignores Vr'ranr's mild insult.  After all, he's an elf, and his opinions don't bother Makas one bit.  He nods is acknowledgement though to the orders to follow Morrison and Nadour.  At the mention of the waiting caravan, Makas downs the remaining ale in one long gulp and wipes his mouth with the back of his sleeve.  "So be it," he says as he stands up.  "I'll just fetch my gear and settle my account," he adds.  He makes no mention of the offer to purchase gear at half price, as his existing funds won't stretch far - even with the generous offer.

[Makas then retrieves his backpack and waraxe from the inn room he slept in the night before and checks with the innkeeper that there is no debt to settle before making his way to the Temple with the others.]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Well knowing the meager contents of his pouch will buy little at half the price Rell instead decides to ask what he hopes will be in intelligent question. "I have all the gear I need, but thank you for the generous offer. I do have a question. What can you tell us about the nature of the previous attacks and what sort of danger does the caravan face?"


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 10, 2004)

[ooc I have no problem with fastforwarding, though Morrison would like to get any last minute advice Jonah has for him.  I should point out that a dwarf killed a waiter, so there was one body left behind.]

"That's a very good question, Rell."  Morrison turns to Vr'ranr "Also useful would be a map of the area, including any known villages, caves, forests, hills and other terrain.  Our mission, beyond protecting the caravan, includes removing the danger to travelers, and we need to know where brigands might be hiding."

Morrison turns to Nadour "Have you traveled this route before?  Perhaps you can point out to us those spots that would lend themselves to ambush?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

OOC RillianPA, I completly forgot about the waiter. But it was so hard to restart the thread that I will just move on. 

Morrison can stop thinking about how Jonah was frightned and seemed to hide something from him when he offered him the mission. Jonah didn't say much, Morisson suspect that the Grand Traveller presence was the major causes of his silence. Morisson then didn't have the chance to talk to him in private, he was rushed back into the magical vehicule that brought him back to the northern part of the city.

The old elf looks at Rell and Morrison rubing his chin with his left hand. "The attacker do not seems to be well organised relying on their number more than their skills. Their group as I was told consists of human, elves, dwarf, orcs and halfling. They leave very few survivors, that's why it was hard to gather the proper amount of intelligence. We know that they take prisoner but are unaware of their faith after that. 

The attack usually occurs before you can even reach the first village, Vrux. People there are currently extremely frustrated, they are lacking supplies of tools, weapons and magical healing. Diseases are rempant. 

The caravan will take a day to cross the Axyrian farm field, then you will probably travel another across hills and very sparse woods. The trading road will then enters the Groolix wood, a very dense forest, you should expect the attack to occur at that point. Good luck gentlemen "

Nadour then continue  "Yes, I traveled this route many times, I am in charge of the security on this road up to Vrux. He pulls out a map out of his belt and show it to you. 

OOC If you really want a map I can scan it but might take I while before I have access to my scanner. 

The map actually depicts pretty well what Vr'ranr just said. Nadour points a part of the road very close to the village and add That's were they attacked us last week about 3 miles from the village

Outside a 4 men are loading various boxes in the wagon and two others are briding the horses to the cart. You can only see one wagon and two soldiers guarding it.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 10, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elven bard)*

Calondor drinks the last bit of his wine then say's "I don't believe there is anything I need to buy, I'll go get my thing's and I'll be back in just a few minutes" with that he walks to where his room is collects his things and meets the others outside.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 10, 2004)

*Makas - dwarf warrior*

"I'll not be striking any dwarf," says Makas.  "Orcs, humans, and elves I'll gladly split with my axe, but no dwarves.  Halflings just get in the way."

He then walks outside to join the caravan.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 10, 2004)

[ooc An actual map scan is not necessary (not that I would object, feel free to bring it in).  Mostly I just wanted to make sure that the group had access to a map]

When the everyone has gone outside, Morrison will collect those he was assigned to lead.  "Well, I think we should get to know each other, a little, before we hit the road.  I am Morrison, apprentice Cleric of Fharlanghn.  My mentor, Jonah, and I have spent the last few seasons protecting travelers, and dealing with brigands such as these.  I have not yet been granted access to spells, though I believe that this mission may be my final test before the Holy Wanderer chooses to so bless me.  My early training was in a monastery, where I specialized in combat.  My vows prevent me from wearing any armor, so any protective spells you can spare would be welcome."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 11, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

"Mmm yes I suppose that would be a good plan." Calondor thinks for a moment "I  am Calondor, I play the Mandolin, I sing, I know old lore. And there is always the fact that I know a bit of magic" Calondor grins a bit after saying that "Though unfortunately I know no spells of magical protection, though you may find my ability to cure wounds helpful."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Rell Sunharrow Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"I'm Rell Sunharrow, and I guess they hired me 'cause of my size and such." He extends a hand and a crackling sword of blue light appears. "I'm kinda handy in a fight I 'spose." The sword vanishes as quickly as it appeared.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Nadour approaches the group, looking at everybody he says  I will need at least one person in the wagon, this is the most dangerous position. The others will have to ride, I wouldn't want to offer them 4 easy target.

He looks at Rell " You seem pretty tough, I see you taking position in the wagon, what do you think?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"I would be honored to take the wagon. I must confess that I don't have much skill in driving one of these things. I'll have to stand and fight rather than try to out run the villans."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 11, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf Bard)*

"That sounds good to me" Calondor looking the giant up and down "I'm not terribly strong or tough"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2004)

*Makas - dwarf warrior*

Makas closes his mouth as Rell accepts the position in the wagon.  "Can't say I'm familiar with horses," he says.  "But I can see that a horse would be pushed to carry Rell any distance past the city gates."

"I am Makas," says the dwarf.  "I came across the desert from the west.  This axe," he says patting the blade of the exotic looking weapon, "has seen me through one battle so far.  And Moradin willing it will see me through a few more yet to come."

"When it comes to a fight, I'll be off me horse as quick as you can blink.  I just hope I'm still standing on my own two feet when I do and not lying on the ground waiting for some bandit to run me through."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Nadour turns towards Makas  "Perfect, we need strong warrior like you. 
He then turns toward Rell "Don't worry about driving the horses my two soldiers will take care of that".

If you excuse me now, I will get ready.

As he is walking outside Nadour adds "Morisson, I let you decide of our order of march and position around the wagon

Vr'ranr approaches Calondor when the others are not looking. ((



Spoiler



Vr'ranr places a tightly wrapped bag the size of a large orange in his bag. "Young elf, can I count on you to deliver this package to Vr'rult the wise of  Vrux. It contains a magical element that quickly loses his magical property on contact of the air. Getting this component to my brother means a lot to me" The old elf looks at you with great hopes.


))


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 11, 2004)

[ooc So i count 4 of us: Morrison, Rell, Makas, and Calondor.  Please let me know if I missed someone]

"Well, with Rell on the wagon that leaves 3 of us.  I think you, Makas, should take the lead, we will need you to keep a sharp look out.  Calondor and I will ride just behind the wagon, one to each side."

Morrison turns to Nadour "So you have 2 soldiers on the wagon with Rell.  Will you ride lead with Makas?  And what of these other 2, are they also soldiers?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Nadour answers back "No the others will stay here, they have no martial training and I don't see a good reason to risk their lives. 

Ok I will ride in front with Makas.

On this Nadour readjust his red leather belt and walk outside barging orders at the soldiers and helpers.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 11, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf Bard)*

Calondor reponds to Vr'ranr: (( Calondor thinks for a few moments then say's "Alright, I will do as you ask, how will I find your brother?" "And might I ask what it is?, I find these things most interesting" (Who is Vr'ranr btw?) After the conversation with Vr'ranr is over Calondor does this next thing:  ))

Calondor collect's his thing's into his pack and prepares to mount.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Calondor: (( 



Spoiler



Vr'ranr is the old elf priest that offered you the mission. the Elf adds "Easy, it's the oldest and wisest living being of the village." On that he quicly leaves the area


 ))


----------



## Mithran (Nov 11, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

DarkMaster: (( Calondor look's at the bag then to the direction Vr'ranr went. Calondor thinks to himself "He's the one who hired us, it can't be bad right?" ))


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell will gather his things and board the wagon when the load is secure.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Nadour answers back "Ok I will ride in front with Makas."



Makas breathes a quiet sigh of relief as he doesn't have the sharpest eyes and didn't really want to ride point.  But he makes his way outside with Rell and inspects his designated horse.  "Look after me," he whispers to the beast as he strokes its neck, "And I won't have to cut your legs off."


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 12, 2004)

As the final preparations for departure are made, Morrison will pull Makas aside.  "I have assigned you the position of honor, at the head of the caravan, for you seem to me a mighty warrior, well worthy of the task.  A lot will be depending on you, as our first chance to spot an ambush.  We will need a signal if you do.  If you see something, lean back and pat your horse 4 times, unless of course 'something' is attacking, then just call out.  However, if you prefer, I will switch positions with you, and you can ride with the bard."

Morrison will also carefully communicate this signal to Rell and Calondor, out of the hearing of the other members of the caravan.

[ooc I'm not too experienced in PbP gaming.  At a table, I would have asked everyone what position they preferred first, but I thought it might take too long in this format.]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 12, 2004)

"I'll be as honest with you as my axe is sharp - you shouldn't be relying on me to spot those hiding.  But I'll happly stand in the front line and pit my axe on the skulls of any bandits.  Put me where you will and I will do my best."

[Makas will defer to any decision Morrison makes on this issue and adopt the allocated position].


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 13, 2004)

Vr'ranr from far makes a sign with his hand to Nadour

Nadour then says loudly. "Time to go"

All the helpers just get away from the wagon and head inside the temple. Around the same moment a small gnome driving a small wagon makes his apparition. "Hello gentlemen my name is Fror, I will be your cook for this expedition. Feel free to put any other equipment inside my wagon" The gnome smiles to everyone and go position himself behind the main wagon. Nadour doesn't even look at him obviously not appreciating his presence. 

The caravans takes about 15 minutes to reach the outer gates of Axyr. Morrison who just went to the center of the city, has a hard time believing that such extreme poverty can co exist with such extremes riches. As you walk among the crowd people are begging for money. You even have to push aside groups of people trying to steal merchandise from the wagon. 

You finally reach the Main door of the Northern part of the city. Two soldiers waves at Nadour and let the caravan pass without even asking a single question. 

Rell sitting with the two soldier starts to discuss. One of them is reading a small newspaper. Rell doesn't learn much from these two guys. The soldier is reading a tabloid that talks about the new lover of the empress and how Goto the lead singer of "The Her" was caught in a major fight with Hella the great cantatrice last week in the black boar Inn. The soldier also tell Rell that he thinks these two have an affair. This is their third time with Nadour and he always treated them correctly, but they don't know him that much. They know that his last group was completly killed by the brigand. The two men don't seems scared at all and keep on telling each others jokes. 

Morrison and Calondor rides togheter a bit behind Fror's wagon. Fror is quite a character and keeps most of his time telling unimportant story about anything. 

Makas and Nadour in the front. Nadour tells Makas that as long as they are inside the Axyrian Farmland (Area around the city provinding it with food) they don't have anything to worry about. Nadour is not a very social man and doesn't tell Makas anything personal or about what they might face. Makas feels that Nadour doesn't trust him. 

Around lunch time, the caravan stops, Fror prepares the lunch. Which consists of meat sandwiches with a bit of a very nourishing soup. A tankyard of beer is also given. 

After a short pauses the group continue it's journey until you reach the end of the Axyrian farmland. Nadour raises his arm and shouts " Let's stop here for the night " He turns towards Makas "I usually stop not far from here, there is a little grotto at the begining of the hills. 

OOC I stop here to allow you to ask specific question to the various NPC, if you want.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 13, 2004)

"Makas, let us switch positions for tomorrow.  I have had enough eating the dust of wagons."

As the party gathers for the evening, Morrison turns to Nadour "So, you've fought these brigands, what else can you tell us?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell will tell jokes an exchange gossip about the rich and famous he picked working at the inn with the soldiers. "So does Nadour always use the same route and camp sites? What sort of places ill we be sleeping in?" Rell also strikes up a brief conversation with Fror as they finish lunch. "Have you been with Nadour long?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2004)

*Makas - dwarf warrior*

Makas doesn't try to make any small talk with Nadour.   They have a job to do for him and nothing else.  Besides, the dwarf cares little about the private affairs of his employer.

He spends some of time pondering what meals Fror might prepare.  He has heard that some gnomes are particularly gifted cooks and maybe there will be some decent fare on the trip.

As Morrison approaches, Makas eyes him carefuly, still unsure about this unarmored human.  He simply shrugs his shoulders at Morrison's offer to ride point with Nadour on the morrow.

With evening upon them, Makas takes out his waraxe and runs a whetstone across the blade of the finely crafted weapon favoured by his people.  With little fanfair, he turns in for the night, but still wearing the breastplate armor - the lessons of the desert crossing hard learnt, regardless of their current position.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 14, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor wonder's about listening to the different conversations for awhile then walk's up to Morrison and say's "Would you like me to play for the group?, I must keep in practice after all"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 15, 2004)

The whole trip Nadour really appreciated the presence of Makas who didn't talk much either. 
--During the trip
The soldier answer to Rell that it's their third trip with them and they usually sleeps in tent. Nadour doesn't like Inn and prefers the outdoor. They also always use the same road to get to the village. 

--At the night camp
You all participate in setting up the camp. The gnome is taking advantage of preparing a hot meal. The odor coming from his cauldron is delicious. After setting up the tent you all sit and the gnome serves the food. It's some king of very thick soup made with three different meat, some cereals and vegetable. The results is something very good and very consistent. 

Nadour answers Morrison. "Don't know much about these brigand He eats a large spoon of soup. Morisson feels that the men seems to take his time eating, providing him with time to think about what to answers. "When they attacked us they didn't seems organised or very well trainded but they vanquised us by their sheer number. I was able to kill maybe ... 10 of them before being forced to flee.  He takes another spoon. " and I wasn't able to determine who their leader was"

OOC Feel free to continue the discussion 

Nadour hearing Calondor requests says pointing at him.  Play, but if I don't like it you will never be allowed to touch your instrument for the rest of the trip,  HAHAHAHAHAHAH Nadour seems to find himself very funny.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 15, 2004)

"Certainly Calondor, play us something stirring, something to remember as we go into battle."

While they eat dinner Morrison will sit near Makas, and eat quietly.  When Makas finishes his meal, Morrision says "I am a traveller, not from necessity but from choice.  I love the Road, and the new things I find around every bend.  Please, tell me of your homeland, and of your journey to Axyr, for I love stories of the Road almost as much as the travel."


----------



## Mithran (Nov 15, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor eat's quickly then get's up to play. Calondor play's a stirring battle song on his instrument and sing's a song of some long ago battle of Axyr's history.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 15, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas listens to Morrison's story.  He savours another bite of Fror's tasty meal as he ponders what to say.  In between mouthfuls of the soup Makas utters some short sentences.  Morrison gets enough to work out that Makas isn't on the road by choice and that his journey took him several arduous weeks across the desert with little to tell except for the efforts required to find food, shelter and water each day.

As the conversation reaches it's natural conclusion, at least as far as Makas is concerned, he spies Calondor preparing to sing and excuses himself from Morrison's company to grab another bowl of Fror's soup before sitting elsewhere to listen to the bard.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell listens to the story and tries to enjoy the food and music, but he is nervous. His glib conversations of the morning are replaced by a brooding silence. He keeps looking out beyond the firelight for signs of trouble.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

Nadour listens to the bard signing for a few seconds and says  I like that, you can continue HAHAHAHA (OOC I assume that he took 10)

Nadour didn't pay much attention to the dwarf story. 

Rell don't see anything particular during the rest of the evening

When Makas asks for more Fror smiles with pride "Takes as much as you want, don't be shy it's there to be eaten" The gnome using his large spoon fills Makas bowl completly. Noticing that they are a bit apart he adds. "Tell me, what a man from the mountain is doing here with these humans. If you wonder what I am doing here it's simple. The local lord of my village didn't want me to mary his daughter so he banished me from my village. Ever since I travel the world with various caravan as a cook, learning various recipe and perfecting my art. I've Seen a lot of caravan master but this Nadour I simply don't trust 
The gnome look around to see if anyone could have heard what he just told Makas.

As the night is about to fall, Nadour approaches Morisson. The man is smiling and Morrison can notice that a few of his teeth were replaced with gold teeth So who will do the rounds tonight? I can do one if you want . The soldier and Fror are getting ready to go to sleep.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 16, 2004)

"Well Fror, your cookin' is nearly is good as mum's, so it's hard to say no.  And aye, girl trouble is at the heart of near everything," says Makas as he continues to eat more of the soup.

Makas slowly looks around as he slurps away, just double checking who is nearby.  "Aye, Nardour don't sit right with me," he whispers.  "But I canna tell you why.  I'll heed your warning my friend.  Thank you."

As he continues to make small talk with the gnome, Makas finishes the soup, and eventually bids farewell to settle in for the night.

As he prepares his night position, he suddenly has a paranoid thought.  'What if Fror was in cahoots with Nardour and his soup was actually a sleeping draft?  Too late now.'

Keeping his breastplate on, and his waraxe and shield handy, Makas sets himself to sleep, quietly cursing the sore muscles suffering from the saddle.  Even though they are in a safe region, Makas intends to wake himself near midnight and at least keep a listening watch for a couple of hours during the night.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 16, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor put's his instrument away and get's ready to go to sleep. He stay's within hearing range of Nadour and Morisson.

OOC: Yeah take 10 is fine


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 16, 2004)

"Well Nadour, there are 8 of us, the four from my team, you, your cook, and your 2 soldiers.  I say we split the evening into 4 watches, 2 people on each.  I will take first watch, with you, and you can assign your people to the other 3 as you wish.  If there are no objections, Rell, you take second, Makas, third, and Calondor you can take the last watch."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soulknife*

"Aye second watch it is."  He proceeds to get comfortable, but wears his armor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

Fror looks back at Morrison. He do not seems happy with his descision.
"What does that mean? I am not a warrior, I don't see why I should skip precious sleeping hours. He pauses for a while grumbling to himself and continues "Ok, I'll take the watch with Makas." 

Nadour seems also a bit upset by Morisson order he says to himself  Around here one person per watch would have been enough  He then shut up and prepare for his watch. 

The night passes without any significant incident. During the watch you discussed a little with your pair but none of you were able to gather more significant information. 

The next morning you leave camp and crosses the hill. 

Nadour stops the caravan about half a mile before the woods. And you can all enjoy another of Fror delicious meal. 

OOC I will fast forward a bit here

After another night without incident, you wake up to start what should be the hardest part of your trip. Nadour says to Morisson "As the point men we must be extra vigilant, especially during the afternoon near the village, where I expect the attack, Any changes of plan before we go? 

The two soldiers now seems very nervous, they did the trip three times and were never attacked, but everytime they get around this area they know that they can die.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 16, 2004)

"I dont believe so, but I'm certainly open to any suggestions?"   Morrison makes eye contact with each member of the caravan, hoping to sense if anyone wants to say anything.  He also makes sure to give anyone who wants a chance to talk to him alone, probably while preparing his horse for travel.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2004)

*Rell, Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell checks his equipment, but has nothing to add.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 16, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas shakes his head silently.  With nothing to add he simply starts to prepare his own instrument of self torture - the horse.  With it all prepared, Makas loosens the handaxe at his belt and sets his shield so that it is ready.  And then the test - mounting the beast.  With effort, he achieves it and somehow manages to guide the creature towards his designated position.

As he passes the gnome's caravan he quietly mentions to Fror, "If things go bad, stick by me and I'll do my best to see you right."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Fror waves back at Makas in sign of approval. 

The wagon enters the wood. Morrison and Nadour are oppening the way. The forest doesn't look unusual or particular. (OOC think about the average western US forest with it's very large tree). 

As the day advances Morisson feels that Nadour is getting more nervous. He is fully concentrated on what's in front of the caravan not paying attention to anything else. 

In the distance all can start to see the smoke coming from the nearby village. The two soldiers are awfully quiet with Rell, they are also focussing on their surrounding.

Then Morrison notices a pouch who seems to be full of coins lying on the ground. Nadour who also saw it says " Be Careful with that it might be an ambush"  The men seems to be sweating and very nervous.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell readies a javelin and studies the boxes on the wagon. 

_I wonder if I could move a couple of boxes and create a little cover back here?_


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 17, 2004)

Morrison holds up his hand calling to the caravan to halt and be ready.  He then scans the trees to either side and ahead.  Assuming that he sees and hears nothing, Morrison draws 2 javelins, and gets down from the horse.  Carrying one javelin in his off hand, and the mw one in his throwing hand, Morrison will approach the trees to the left.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Morrison approaches the trees to the left. He didn't detect anything. 

The two soldiers seems very nervous when Rell tries to move the boxes. "Don't touch the boxes, you are not allowed to move or open thoses boxes. They both look at Rell with an agressive look. The soldier are putting their hands on their swords as a warning.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell makes a calming gesture and takes his hands away from any boxes. "Relax, I wasn't trying to break any rules. I was simply thinking that if 20 or 30 raiders coming running out of the woods I'd like a few boxes in front of me for cover. I wasn't going to take anything off the wagon. If you prefer that we stand here like bumps on a log in order to follow the rules then that's what we'll do. If you change your minds then let me know and we'll move a couple. It's up to you."


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 17, 2004)

Having found nothing, Morrison will walk back to the wagon.  "Why are you so concerned about the boxes?  What possible harm could it do for Rell to move them a little for cover?"

Morrison turns to Nadour "Why would you order that we are not allowed to touch the boxes?  I think it makes good sense for him to take what cover he can."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Nadour turns calmly towards Morrison. "Our mission is to protect the content of those boxes even with our lives. Please this is not the time to discuss, let's stay focuss on the task at hand and we could discuss once we are safe in the village. 
Morrison pick the pouch and let's go  

Nadour seems to be really stressed about the whole situation.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 18, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas immediately dismounts at the first hint of trouble, not wanting to be caught in battle on some horse.  He draws his throwing axe and waits to see what happens.  With nothing occuring, he relaxes slightly, and delays remounting for as long as possible - eagre to remain out of the saddle to save areas of his body not familiar with the punishment of riding.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 18, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor draws his short bow and ready's to fire at anything that attacks.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 18, 2004)

"Nadour, you didnt answer my question.  Why would your men threaten to attack Rell just for touching the boxes?  Dont worry, we have time enough for you to explain.

But if you are so concerned about the pouch, pick it up yourself."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Nadour do not seems as confident as he was two days ago. He looks nervously at Morrison, frowning his eyebrows. "Young insolent, I don't have to answer your question, you are here to protect the caravan not to ask question"

Nadour gets really agitated, he unsheat his sword. "If you are looking for a fight you will get it. If you care about your life, keep your question to yourself and let's cross these last few miles united against any attack"

The two soldiers also put their hand on the handle of their swords ready to attack, one of them keep an eye on Rell and the other looks at the others.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

_Why are they so touchy about the boxes?_  

"Listen gentlemen, let's just keep moving to safety. All this posturing will only leave us in danger longer." He holds his javelin causually and tries what he hopes will be a non-threatening smile.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 18, 2004)

"Now you draw your sword on me? Nadour, we aren't just here to guard your caravan, we are here to deal with the bandit problem on this road.  Right now, you have me half convinced that you are working with the bandits.  I suggest you put away that toy, and start answering my questions.  Remember the longer you refuse, the longer we stay here."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Nadour looks again at the young monk still raging inside but trying to calm down."Your insolence seems to know no limits but I will answers you, since I beleive our lives are more important than your ego trip. But trust me you won't get any recommandation from me. You know as much as I do the importance of delivering those weapons to the people of Vrux. Lots of them are made of wood and are very fragile like crossbow and quarrel. I hate not delivering my merchandise properly and I won't let the half monster in the wagon damage the goods. So now please let us all calm down and travel the last few miles togheter after that you are free to do as you please. " On that he sheat back his sword and looks at Morrison straight in the eyes. 

Fror seems deeply amused by the whole scene. He turns towards Makas. "Are we carrying weapons or gold. This man really doesn't know how to behave, you don't call someone half-monster. After this trip I am looking for a new employer. On that he starts to laugh.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell bristles inside a sour expression on his face. But living among slaves he has heard his people called much worse. He holds his tongue, but glances at the others, curious to see how they seem to take the insult. He thinks to himself, _if there is an attack, I hope you don't think the 'half-monster' will risk his life to save you. _


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 19, 2004)

ooc DarkMaster, I dont believe Nadour, can I have a sense motive to see if Morrison buys it?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

OOC Sorry I completly forgot about the sense motive roll, also when you want me to roll a skill check please post the modifier in your post it will speed up the game. 

so sense motive roll XX +3 vs DC?? You shouldn't be aware of the results.
/OOC

Nadour might be a skilled warrior but he is a poor liar. It's obvious for Morrison that the men is hiding something.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 19, 2004)

ooc Sorry should have thought to post the modifier, will do next time.  I agree, keep totals hidden, just tell me what Morrison perceives. 

"Makas, Calondor, guard those 2." Morrison says pointing in the direction of the soldiers.  "Nadour, get down off that horse.  You lie and insult us, and I will no longer play your games."

When Makas and Calondor have moved into position to watch Rell's back, Morrison says "Rell open the box you started to move earlier, and let us discover what Nadour is hiding."

ooc If at any point in this process Nadour tries to flee or attack, Morrison will put a javelin (+5 to hit, 1d6+3 damage) in him and follow up the attack as necessary.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell looks sharply at the two soldiers and towers over them, "Now you gentlemen don't try anything foolish, we're just gonna take a quick peek in the boxes."  He proceeds to open the box careful not to damage any contents.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 19, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor draws an arrow and knocks it on the bow-string. "Drop your sword's on to that box there" Calondor nod's to the soldiers.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 19, 2004)

Makas' eyes narrow as the whole unbelievable scene unfolds around him.  He whispers to Fror, "I thought the bandits were the worst of our problems.  I just took this job for the money."

Unsure of who to back, Makas stays by Fror with throwing axe ready.  While personally loathed to open the boxes against his employer's wishes, his own curiosity is enough to stop him intervening.  Besides, Rell does look like some half-monster, regardless of how personable he has been thus far.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

Init
Morrison 15
Soldier 1 15
Rell 14
Soldier 2 10
Calondor 9
Nadour 5

As Rell approaches the box, one of the soldier stand up and draw his sword and even before Rell can react tries to open his guts. (roll nat 20; 6 dmg 7 hp) "Don't touch this box, beast of evil". Rell instinctively move to dodge the blow saving his life. The second soldier also stand up, draw his sword and attack the half-giant heads. (roll 9) but Rell is quick enough to dodge. He can hear the soldier sword cutting the air an inch from his head. 

Calondor seeing the soldiers attack Rell aims at the one standing on the right of the wagon and shoot. roll 9+3, the arrow hit the soldier but is unable to penetrate his chain mail. 

Nadour visibely offended by the Monk remark shout "I will teach you a lesson you won't forget, young insolent" on that he draws his sword and charges on Morrison.

Morrison let go his javelin with everything he got (roll 19+5, dmg 4+3) Nadour bow a little and the javelin barely scratches his arm. He continue his charge on Morrison yelling a war cry and slashes Morrison (roll 25 dmg 8) hiting Morrison in the chest. Morrison is destabilised by the blow and fall from his horse under the impact (ride roll 2+2, dmg 3) badly falling on the ground. Nadour and his mount continue their movement 20' further. His stop his mount turn around and add in a very sarcastic and proud tone "So you lost your tongue, young insolent, Hahahahaha"

Fror holding his head with his hand can't beleive what he his seeing. 

Morrison is at 1hp and prone
Rell is at 5hp


----------



## Mithran (Nov 20, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor run's to Morrison and cast's cure light on him then he yell's "Help Rell Makas!"


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 20, 2004)

ooc Morrison was not on a horse, so please subtract falling damage, and Morrison should not be prone.  Also, you have left out Makas' initiative, and Rell's action has been skipped.

Morrison will throw his 2nd javelin (+4 to hit, d6+3 damage), and then move to a position to flank one of Rell's opponents.  "Remember Makas, I represent your employers, the leaders of my church, not these miscreants, who are clearly in league with the bandits."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 20, 2004)

[I believe he left out Makas' initiative since Makas had not committed to one side nor another]

Makas sighs as he glances across at Fror, "Dammed humans!" he curses.  But Morrison's words remind him of who pays the wages.  "Here, hold the reins," he mutters to the gnome as he dismounts (attempts Fast Dismount [DC 20 Ride check at +2]).

If Fast Dismount successful - Makas drops his throwing axe [free action] and hustles (30ft) to assist the wounded half-giant Rell, drawing his dwarven waraxe [usually move action, but as part of move if +1 BAB] along the way.  If either of the soldiers were within 30ft of the start of Makas' move then he can attack, otherwise he uses a double move action to close.

If Fast Dismount unsuccessful - Makas hustles (30ft) to assist the wounded half-giant Rell, dropping his throwing axe [free action] and drawing his dwarven waraxe [usually move action, but as part of move if +1 BAB] along the way [no attack].

Note: Shield is readied.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

OOC ok so Morrison at 4 and standing up, Rell was opening the boxes so that was is action as for Makas as legildur said he wasn't committed to one side.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell calls forth the crackling blue blade of his soul knife and attacks the soldier that struck him with a booming wordless cry of anger.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Init
Soldier 1 15
Rell 14
Soldier 2 10
Calondor 9
Makas 8
Morrison 5+
Nadour 5

The soldier visibly satisfied with his first blow continue his attack (roll 7) missing the half giant. 

Rell concentrates and a blue energy blade materialise in his hand. He attacks ferouciously (roll 3+4) but his unable to touch his opponent

The second soldiers attacks Rell (roll 7 ) but he is unable to do anything significant. 

Calondor quickly dismount (roll 20+2) and rushes to help Morrison, he quickly runs the 20' between him and Morrison and apply his healing magic unto his wounds (roll 5+2).

Makas not really at ease on horse has little trouble falling off the horse (roll 11+2). Starts running towards the wagon, drawing his axe on the way there. 

OOC Makas is not on the wagon but adjacent to Soldier1 who benefits from a positional advantage (he is higher)

Morrison still feeling the effect from Calondor magic, aims carefully at the cocky warrior. roll (2+5) missing him by a foot. He then turns, sprint towards the wagon and jump (jump 19 + 9 DC 20) inside, right behind the two soldiers who moved a bit towards the back to attack Rell.

Nadour charges on the Bard who helped Nadour. "You obviously know much more than music!! Yesterday's little song was your last" Nadour seems completly out of control and charges on the Bard. (roll 22;dmg 6) Slashing him at torso's height. Calondor was quick enough to dodge and the injury wasn't fatal. The horseman finishes his charge again 20' away laughing after he hitted the bard. As he turn around he noticed that Calondor is still standing and he stops laughing. "Hooo, I understand mister wants to show us how tough he can be Calondor can notice frustration in his enemy's eyes. 

Morrison at 11
Rell at 5
Calondor at 3


----------



## Mithran (Nov 21, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor moves to put the wagon between himself and Nadour if possible (He want's to get the corner of the wagon between  himself and nadour, he doesn't like this charging stuff   )

After getting to the wagon he fires his bow at Nadour (if that's possbile)


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 21, 2004)

Morrison will do his best to 5ft into a flanking position with Scun, but regardless, he will flurry attack (+2/+2) the soldier with the lower initiative, and the first attack will be a Stunning Fist (Fort Sv DC 14).


----------



## Legildur (Nov 22, 2004)

Makas grimaces as he swings his waraxe at the legs of soldier 1 standing on the wagon.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell gruns in frustration and takes another swing at the soldier.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Init
Soldier 1 15
Rell 14
Soldier 2 10
Calondor 9
Makas 8
Morrison 5+
Nadour 5

The soldier hoping to down Rell for good continue to fence with Rell while also dodging Morrison blow. He finds an opportunity to hit (roll 9) but his sword misses Rell.

The soldier opened up himself a little providing Rell an opportunity to reply (roll 10+4+2) Hitting the soldier on the shoulder(dmg 4+3). 

The other soldiers also dealing with Morrison and Rell turns his attention on Morrison trying to push him outside of the cart. In doing so he opens himself to Morrison who doesn't hesitate and take advantage (AoO roll 11+5) hitting the soldier on the jaw (dmg 5+3), Rell also take advantage of the situation and (roll 9+4) hit the man's armor with no greater effect than making a loud noise. 

The soldier already bleeding from Morrison (opposed strenght soldier roll 11 vs Morrison roll 1 + 3) punch grabs Morrison by the shoulder and pushes him out of the wagon. (balance roll 12 +9 DC 15) Morrison is able to control his fall enough to land on his feet. OOC From this location Morrison is unable to flank the soldiers. 

Calondor moves behind the wagon, quickly reload his bow and shoots on Nadour (roll 3+3) the arrow doesn't even touch the horseman.

Makas attack the bleeding soldier from his lower position. (roll 10+7-2position/cover) Hitting him in the upper part of the leg (dmg 1+3). 

---- Will wait for Morrison updated action to continue


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 22, 2004)

ooc I have 2 questions.  Can Morrison make an attack from outside the wagon?  If yes, will he still be able to make an attack, if he tries to jump into the wagon and fails?

Action to be taken
If answer to both is yes:  Morrison attempts to jump into the wagon, and then makes an attack from whereever he is (+4 to hit d6+3 damage, Stunning attempt DC14 Fort Save)

If answer to first is yes, second is no: Just make attack (+4 to hit d6+3 damage, Stunning attempt DC14 Fort Save).

Otherwise Morrison will attempt to jump up until he succeeds, and use any remaining actions to attack as above.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 22, 2004)

Keeping his shield arm up, Makas continues to chop at the soldier on the wagon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

Morrison gathering his strength jump back up (roll 16+9 DC25 because of how quickly it was done and no running start) and get back in the wagon, the soldier amazed by Morrison athletic ability inconciently lowers his defense and Morrison take advantage and hits him with an uppercut (roll 12+4) while still in the air (dmg 2+3 save roll 9) the soldier seems completly dissoriented after his attack. Morrison lands safely in the wagon flanking with Rell the soldier attacking Rell and besides the stunned one.

Nadour starts a charge on Makas who is still on the ground fighting with the soldier.
"ARRRGGGH" Makas notices that Nadour was hit with something. Makas notices Fror still in his wagon behind wielding a small wooden wand."That's enough crazy human, kill yourselves but let us alone." That doesn't prevent Nadour from finishing his charge. roll nat 1 missing completly Makas.

Nadour finishes his charge 30' feet away and turn around "Looks like our little friend the cook knows a bit of magic."He turns towards Morrison and add " Morrison stops your men before I kill you all, the content of those boxes isn't worth your life"

Morrison and Calondor can feel that Nadour seems sincere. 


-----------------HH  HH  |MS----|- - - -HH F----|
-----------------HH  HHC|- sR---|     
------Nh-------------------Ma

HH : horses , C Calondor, Ma Makas, M Morrison, S Soldier2, s Soldier 1, R Rell, F Fror, Nh Nadour on horse


----------



## Mithran (Nov 23, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor say's "Does that mean you are going to let us look?" Calondor grins (though no one is likely to see it)

If Calondor get's a negative answer to that question he will start shooting at Nadour with his bow again.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 23, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Keeping his shield arm up, Makas continues to chop at the soldier on the wagon.

(Just repeating this to remove any confusion given that the tactical situation changed slightly with the completion of the round)


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 23, 2004)

"You are clearly commiting a crime you would kill to conceal, Nadour.  We WILL know the truth.  If you surrender now, since no one has been seriously injured, I will speak on your behalf.  However, know that if you somehow slay any of us, you will be branded a bandit and outlaw, hounded across the world, never to find hearth, home or rest again."

ooc  Just want to remind everyone that Morrsion, along with Rell, Makas and Calondor are the appointed representatives of the Church of Fharlanghn, the god of travel, roads, etc, as well a current sect that focuses on patrolling the roads.  So the above threat is particularly meaningful.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Nadour looks back at Morrison adjusting his helmet by the face guard. "If that's what you think"

Init
Soldier 1 15
Rell 14
Soldier 2 10
Calondor 9
Makas 8
Morrison 5+
Nadour 5

The soldier and Rell are still exchanging blow. The soldier is able to go through Rell's defence and his able to hit in the chest (roll 16;dmg 10) Seriously injuring Rell who collapse on top of one of the boxes. The blood start to flow on the boxes. The soldiers looks at Rell with a bit of pity and pride and turns towards Morrison. The soldiers seems determined to down Morrison like he did to Rell. 

Rell is bleeding to death Rell:



Spoiler



Rell will not stabilised this round



The second soldier is unable to coordinate any attack and seems to be in another world, eyes wide open, mouth wide open and his two arms pointing towards the ground.

OOC Waiting for the other three actions to continue


----------



## Legildur (Nov 26, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas notices that the soldier is distracted and ignores him, instead moving (30ft move) to engage with his waraxe the soldier that just dropped Rell and has now turned his attention to Morrison.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 27, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor growls and fires an arrow at Nadour.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 27, 2004)

"Calondor, if you have any healing left, Rell needs it."
Morrison will flurry, attacking the soldier Makas is attacking.  If that soldier drops before Morrison runs out of attacks, he will use the remaining attacks on the 2nd soldier.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

Calondor aims another arrow at Nadour (roll natural 1) Missing him by 3 feets. 

Makas repositions himself around the car and attack the soldiers (roll 3 + 7 -2) hitting the upper part of the wagon. Makas can feel small pieces of wood hitting his faces has he cut a part of the wagon. 

Morrison and the soldiers are exchanging blows, Morrison attack him twice in the knee the first attack is unsuccesfull (roll 5+2)but on the second one (roll 18+2;dmg 3+3)Morrison can hear a loud cracking sound, a few moments later the soldier falls on the ground his leg bone went though his flesh and he his now massively bleeding on top of the boxes not far from Rell.  

Nadour charges on the Fror, his sword opens a large wounds in his neck. He immediatly falls on the ground. "AHAHAHAAH two down three to go" 

Nadour seems more and more excited and really seems to have lost all control. 

"Morrison, prepare to die for your insolence, or beg for forgivness. 

Then addressing the others "How can you follow such a man, he is clearly leading you to your doom, surrender and I will forgive your lack of judgement, continue and you will end up like that poor worthless little creature" He finishes pointing the gnome body with his bloody sword.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 29, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor say's "I am sorry to say that I can cast no more healing spells at the moment Morrison" Calondor begins singing a song much like the one he sang last night. (Bardic music: inspire courage)


----------



## Legildur (Nov 29, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas curses his swing as the axe bites deep into the wagon.  "NOOOO!!!" he yells as he sees Fror go down under the blade of Nadour.

With anger welling within, Makas moves to deal with Nadour as Calondor's singing inspires him. [Note Makas will Rage]

He will charge Nadour if that is possible. [Atk +12 (1d10+6, crit x3), AC 14].

Otherwise he will drop his shield as he moves (up to 30ft) to engage Nadour, now wielding the waraxe in both hands.  [Atk +10 (1d10+8, crit x3), AC 14].


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 30, 2004)

Morrison will flurry attack the other soldier.  "Calondor, can you stabilize Rell?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

Init
Soldier 1 15
Rell 14
Soldier 2 10
Calondor 9
Makas 8
Morrison 5+
Nadour 5

Both Rell and the soldier are still bleeding and slowly dying on the boxes. Their blood start to spill on the dirt below the cart. 

The stunned soldier regain his conciousness and starts to engage with Morrison. (roll 7) but he is unable to get anything from any of his attack. 

Calondor starts to sing boolstering his allies. 

Seeing the gnome falls, Makas exploses and charges on the horsemen. Colondor war chant only puts oil on the already burning furnace inside of him. Makas can notices fear in his opponents eyes as he strikes him with the blade of his axe. (Roll 7+12;dmg 8+6) The blow hits in on the hip and blood starts flowing all around. Makas face and armor quickly becomes spilled with it.

Morrison, still fighting with the soldier, in a very nice action, dodges a sword blow and counter attack with a knee shot in the ribs (roll 17+2; dmg 5+3). Morrison hears a loud crack as his knee brake several ribs. The soldier on the impact falls off the cart on his back and stay inanimated on the ground. 

Nadour badly injured and seeing his two men out of commission withdraw towards the wood(withdraw action). "You will hear from me again, traitors."  He dissapears in the light wood. It is difficult to know if he headed for Vrux or Axyr.  

Fror badly injured lies in his own blood a 10 feets from Makas.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 3, 2004)

Morrison will try to stabilize Rell.  When successful, he will also try to keep, first Fror, then the 2 soldiers alive, though he will bind the soldiers, if they will live.

[ooc If Calondor will aid another (+2) and Morrison takes 10 (10 + 3) we should be able to make the DC15.]


----------



## Mithran (Dec 3, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calonor seeing what Morrison is doing attempts to help him any way he can 

OOC: Aid another like he said


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2004)

Makas (dwarf warrior)

"Coward!" Makas calls after the fleeing Nadour.  But he doesn't waste any further time with insults and immediately moves to Fror's side to try and stabilise the fallen gnome (Heal check +3).


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC I don't allow take 10 when someone is about to die. 

Morrison rushes to help Rell who is badly injured and probably won't live very long unless he can get some help. Morrison not waiting for Calondor to climb in the wagon tries to stop the flow of blood. (roll first aid 7 +3) Morrison is unable to stabilise the half-ogre who keeps on bleeding. Calondor climb on the wagon and starts helping Morrison. 

Makas takes a few steps and reaches Fror, lying in a pool of blood, the gnome is breathing with a lot of difficulty. Makas rips a part of Fror shirt and push it on the injury (roll 19+3). Makas is able stabilise the gnome. Fror still seems to have a hard time breathing. 

Calondor listening to Morrison, tries his best to save Rell. Rell pulse is getting very slow and he his becoming quite white. (roll 15+5) But Morrison keeps his cool and his able to stop the bleeding. Morrison wonder how long it will take for Rell to recuperate from such an injury. 

He then heads towards the soldier near Rell with Calondor and they provides him with first aid (roll 6+5) the soldier is slowly dying. 

They keep on trying to save him (roll 14+5) and they finally succeed.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 5, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

After their work patching Rell up Calondor looks down at his bloody hands and sighs. "After I have slept I can heal Rell of more of his wounds" Calondor stands up and looks about "How is Fror Makas?"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas breathes a heavy sigh of relief as he realises that Fror will most likely live.  Standing up from where he was kneeling, Makas grabs his waraxe and uses it steady himself, feeling a little weak after the battle.  He wipes the bulk of the blood off the head of the axe on the nearby grass as he makes his way across to the wagon.

"Fror should make it if he gets some good rest," says Makas in response to Calondor's question. as he takes out a cloth and starts to wipe his waraxe clean.  "But I wouldn't be movin' him any time soon.  He's in a bad way."

"What about Rell?  How'd he fair?"


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 5, 2004)

"I cant believe Nadour was the traitor...when he was the only survivor, didnt they use any divination magic to test him?  Well, I guess we should find out what all this blood was about."

Once everyone is cared for, and any surviving soldiers are bound, Morrison moves to the crate Rell was about to open, and opens it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC sorry I forgot to  say that the second soldier broke his neck when he felt from the wagon.

Morrison using the soldiers sword to open the box. The nails holding the plank aren't very strong and Morrison open the box fairly easily. He quickly glances at the content of the box and see well designed racks holding three rows of crossbow, in the left corner of the box he sees multiple boxes containing quarrels.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 5, 2004)

"By Fharlanghn's weary feet!  Nothing is ever simple.  We are gonna have to search all these boxes to find whatever he was hiding.  I suppose we should move off the road, set up camp, and then search the boxes carefully."

Morrison helps collect the horses, and wounded.  Then he moves the wagon off the road, and helps to set up camp.  When that is complete, he will ask Calondor to help him examine each of the boxes, to see if there is anything different about any of them.  They will then carefully remove the contents of each box (starting with the one already open), and search for something unusual.  After each box is searched, they will do what they can to re-seal it, marking it with a large chalk "X".


----------



## Mithran (Dec 5, 2004)

*Calondor (half elf bard)*

Calondor helps move things and set up camp then when Morrison asks him to help with the boxs he helps with that too.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2004)

Makas assists where necessary, but keeps a careful eye out for Nadour's return.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Calondor, Makas and Morrison quickly pushes the two cart on the side of the road. They notices that Fror little wagon contains a lot of food and they could survive a few days in the wood on that alone. The three make sure that the injured are protected from the weather and that the soldier's hand and feet are well thight (use rope T20). They then focus on finishing their rudimentary camp before the sun falls. As they complete their camp, the sun is very low on the horizon and the large tree are making a lot of shadow visibility is quickly diminishing. 

(OOC I have a house rule for Darkvision, it doesn't kick in until it becomes very dark)

Makas and Calondor (listen roll Makas 19+4, Calondor 13+3, Morrison 2+8 DC 15,20)
hears noises all around them. Like if people or animals were moving around about 40' feet from their position.

Makas also hears sounds coming from high in the tree (30'-45') He can hear the sounds of tools or fang hitting the bark of the tree. Whatever is upstair seems also to be moving

(spot Morrison 8+8, Makas 9+3, Calondor 10+1, DC 15) 
As Morrison is putting the finishing touch to the camp he notices the bushes in front of him (about 35') move in a strange fashion, he looks around and notices two humanoid shapes moving in the bushes behind him. The shades from the tree prevent him from identifying the two figures. They seems to be slowly closing towards their camp. He then quickly scan around and notices that other bushes seems to move in an unatural fashion.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 6, 2004)

"Someones coming" Morrison says, pointing at the various figures and bushes that are moving.

Readying his mw javelin, Morrison says "Declare yourselves, you people approaching the camp."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

As Makas hears the sounds in the bushes and immediately readies his shield as he scans the direction Morrison points out.  Drawing his waraxe, Makas moves to within 20ft of Morrison to one flank.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 9, 2004)

OOC I was waiting for Mithran to post but it's taking a bit too long.

Morrison can hear a voice coming from behind a bush 40' feet in front of him. 
"Give us the boxes and you will live, fight and you will die. Drop your weapon and lay yourselves on the ground. I have archer hidden in the trees so don't try to fool me" The voice shut and a men dress as a simple villager with a leather hat and a scarf around the face appears from the bushes armed with a spear.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 9, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas readies to attack the bandit, should they start to take fire, but he allows Morrison to handle any negotiations.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 9, 2004)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor stands still holding his bow waiting for Morrisons reply.
OOC: sorry for the lag in posting, darn the real world.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 9, 2004)

"I am Morrison, appointed by the church of Fharlanghn to investigate banditry along this road.  My comrades and I have recently uncovered the traitorous activities of one known as Nadour.  I am sick with killing for the day, let us talk of why you have turned outlaw, and perhaps reach an accord."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

Morrison (roll Diplomacy 8) tries his best to convinced the figured behind the bush but his unable to get anything from him. "Your life doesn't interest me, PRIEST. We all know Nadour, so you aren't telling us much. I look at you three and seriously doubt that you will stop anything along this road, PRIEST. 

You a priest of Fharlanghn dare call us outlaw, look at yourself in a mirror before you accuse anybody. 

Enough talking now, all of you drop your weapon and lay down on the ground, before I get mad"  The figure starts menacing you from the distance with his spear. Another men similarly dressed rises from another bush 5' feet away from him also armed with a spear and his head covered with a wrapped wool shirt, covering his head, nose and mouth.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 10, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas waits patiently, readied, for Morrison to decide.  Bandits in the desert weren't a real problem, and maybe these will be much the same.  While fully ready to commit to whatever course is decided, he is conscious that their numbers are smaller than when they started and that Morrison and Calondor are both injured.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 10, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor drops his bow then bow's "I am Calondor teller of tales and singer of songs, pardon my companion he's had a rather rough day. Now must you really solve this with violence?. I personally would much rather this be a friendly affair, perhaps we could even discuss membership of our less... zealous group members, they do have useful talents after all." Calondor looks to Fror's wagon then says "Let us talk while we eat perhaps?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

As the half elf steps up it becomes clear to Morrison and Makas that Calondor tongues can be as deadly as their swords and fists. (Diplomacy roll 16 + 7 -2 for Morrison attempt). Even making up for Morrison failed attempts. 

The men who seems to be leading the group, answers back to Calondor. "I agree with you this should not be solved by violence, but we can't let you bring death to our village like that. We are not here to kill innocent as you seems to think. We accepted that your church protect us for free. Thats what you said but then you brough up death with you as a price for your safety. Our wifes and children are slaves of your church now and will never accept that. " The men seems visibely very sad, his voice slowly filling up with sadness and emotional pain. He lowers his spear. " I only ask you to give us your wagon, and we will let you go unharmed. You have my word" The men voice doesn't seems as menacing as before and he doesn't threathen you with his spear anymore. The other men with a woolen shirt on the head also lowers his spears but keep his eyes on you at all time.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 10, 2004)

With surprise Morrison responds "You are men of the village?!!  We bring these weapons to arm the village!  We have 2 men, too injured to move this night, but come stay with us this evening and in the morning we will deliver the weapons to your village.  I should warn you that our men were injured fighting Nadour, and that unfortunatly Nadour escaped, so there is every chance he will come back.  Tell us what you know of Nadour, for we were unaware of his crimes until this day."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 10, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Sensing a change in attitudes all round, Makas lowers his waraxe.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC I will assume Calondor continue his diplomatic effort.

Morrison helped by Calondor are able to get the sympathy from the robbers. (diplomacy 8 + 7) 

The leader steps forwards " So you really don't know what are in these boxes. Come with us in our hideout in the forest and I will show you. If you are a real man of faith then you will have to ask some questions to your leaders. He turns towards the other making a sign with his arm and fingers. In a few seconds you can see poorly disguised villager coming out of various bushes and tree. They might not be well trained but there was no way Morrison, Makas and Calondor could have survived one of their attack. The men then turns back towards Calondor and takes a patch of herbs out of his belt pouch. He then offers it to Calondor.  Give that to your compagnion it should at least help one of them. These are magical herbs prepared by our Leader the great Yv'vuss". Some of the villager approaches the wagon, one of them pull out a small rod and casts a spell on the wagons. "Quick come with us before Nadour comes back with reinforcement from the village"

OOC From the name you all recognises that Yv'vuss is an elf.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 13, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas slings his waraxe over his back and scratches his beard thoughtfully at the developments.  "What in blazes is going on?" he asks rhetorically of no one in particular. "This was meant to be a simple escort job!" he growls.

With a sigh, he sets about getting the wounded onto the wagon and moved out to the bandit hideout.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 13, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks at the herbs given to him for a moment then walks over to Rell and uses the herbs on Rells wounds. He then helps load the wounded on to the wagons. (Assuming Calondor can get time to speak to Morrison alone) Calondor says "Morrison, I believe I need to speak with you..."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell stirs as the herbs touch his wound. Some spark of life remains in him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC The Herbs gives Rell 7 hp back so is still unconcsious but he looks much better.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 14, 2004)

As Calondor is applying the herbs to Rell, Morrison kneels down beside him to see their effect.  "We have a few moments now, what's on you mind Calondor?"


----------



## Mithran (Dec 14, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor speaks quietly to Morrison: "I have something Vr'ranr gave me, and I'm pretty suspicious about it now, he said it would be ruined if it was exposed to the air... now I'm trying to figure out what to do"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC I will wait for Morrison and Calondor conversation before I continue


----------



## Legildur (Dec 14, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas watches wistfully as Calandor applies the herbs to Rell.  "Sorry buddy," he mutters to himself as he thinks of Fror lying there unconscious.  But he understands Morrison's loyalty.

He sees Morrison kneel close to Calandor and their short exchange of whispered words.  He frowns, wondering just what is it that has changed this apparently simple job into a questionable task and what else could possibly go wrong.

Shrugging his shoulders, he double checks that Fror's bandage on his neck is secure and that he is comfortable for the trip to come.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 14, 2004)

Quietly in response to Calondor "What sort of thing?  And what did he say it was for?"


----------



## Mithran (Dec 14, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Still quietly to Morrison: "A little bag about the size of an orange... he said it was for his brother, a wizard of some sort. I asked what was inside exactly and Vr'ranr left pretty quickly, the whole thing gives me a bad feeling but what if I'm wrong and it really is something important?"


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 14, 2004)

Still quietly to Calondor "And what about that pouch we saw in the middle of the road, just before the fight with Nadour started?  You think that is related?  Should we tell these people about it?"


----------



## Mithran (Dec 14, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Still quietly to Morrison: "Hrm, more questions to think about, we'll talk more of this later, let's just go with them for now"

Calondor stands up and walks over to Makas "Sorry  about Fror, I can heal him after I get some rest"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas nods at Calondor's statement, knowing that naught else can be done for the moment.  He turns to walk away and continue his work, but suddenly has an idea.

"Calondor, what if Fror had something in his wagon that could help?  I wouldn't know what to look for, but maybe you should have a look.  Just in case."

If Calondor agrees, then Makas will assist him.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 15, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Well I think we need to go before Nadour get's back, we'll look through it when we get to the camp eh?"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas reluctantly nods in agreement, obviously concerned about moving the wounded gnome.  But he sees the sense in Calondor's plan.  Nadour by himself doesn't phase Makas, but with a posse in tow, he recognises that it could get very ugly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

The spell that were cast on the two wagons seems to allow them to cut in the woods as if they were on a major road. You all follow the group in the forest. You walk about a mile and enter a small clearing. A few houses were build but most of the people seems to live in tents. Most of the members of the group are young to middle aged men. You can notice a few women here and there but no elderly or children. The men who was leading the attack removes the scarf covering his face. He looks quite ordinary, wearing a large black mustache and missing a few teeths. "My name is Golaer, I am the mayor of Vrux. I live here with these brave men and women hoping that we can save our loved one from the enslavement of your church." He then heads towards the largest wooden house of the camp as he gets to the door he waves at you "Come on in, Yv'vus will probably wants to meet you" Golaer then enters the wooden house. The house is fairly simple log house. Overgrowns plant of various sort are covering it, making it almost look like a house made of plant.

Fror and Rell are brought inside the hut by 5 villagers (It took one for Fror but four for Rell)


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 15, 2004)

"Very well Golaer, let us meet Yv'vus"  Morrison follows him into the log house.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 15, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor quietly follows everyone into the cabin.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2004)

Makas silently enters the plant hut with Calondor and Morrison.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 16, 2004)

The three compagnion enter the hut. A strange odors of burnt herbs fills the place. In fireplace you can see a cauldron heated by a strong fire. A middled aged elf dressed in a very casual and simple way is laying his hand on Rell. (Rell gain 8hp to bring him to 7hp) Rell slowly opens his eyes. The elf then walk towards Fror and apply similars herbs as the one Golear gives to Calondor a bit earlier today. The gnome also slowly opens his eyes and look around nervously not really knowing where he is and what's happening. 

You are still standing at the entrance three villagers a behind you in the doorsteps. The elf turns towards you and says "Sit, do not be affraid, we are not here to take lives, we are here to protect the one we love. What is the purpose of your presence in my house.?" The elf looks at you with a very serious look and do not seems to be the type that get easily amused. You notice that he his unarmed and you can't see any weapons or armor lying around. The central table is filled with various cooking or magical ingredient. Obviously the elf was preparing a soup of some sort. 

The Calondor estimates that the elf must be around 200 years old. His hair are still light brown without any traces of white and are almost completly shaved. He seems to be in excellent physical condition. 

The three villagers behind do not seems to move from the entrance and still carry their weapons.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas looks aside to both Calondor and Morrison.  He sees the two enter the hut and mumbles quietly under his breath and quickly follows suit.

Seeing Fror regain consciousness, he ignores the others and steps across to the gnome's side.  He nods a silent thanks to the elf before looking down to Fror.  "Welcome back, friend," he whispers as he pats him on the arm.

Turning his attention back to the elf, Makas figures that it is probably best if he let's Calondor and Morrison do the speaking here.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 16, 2004)

"I am Morrison, and these, my companions, are Calondor, Makas, Rell, and Fror.  We were tasked by the church of Fharlanghn to investigate and stop the problems plaguing the roads in this area.  On our way out here, we were asked to guard a caravan bringing weapons to the locals so that they could form their own guard.  However, this afternoon, the caravan master, a man named Nadour turned traitor, and attacked us, along with 2 of his men.  This evening we met your mayor, Golaer, who claims that you have more knowledge of Nadour's crimes, and can show us what he has hidden in the caravan."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell thanks the elf for healing him and then proceeds to listen as he doesn't really know what's going on since he fell early in the battle.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Acknowledging Morrison questions, the elf silently walks towards the exit. Makas, Morrison and Calondor let him pass. He leads you towards the wagon where some villagers are already opening boxes, removing and storing their contents in hideout dissimulated under the soil. 

The elf approaches one of the empty box, take a sword lying on the ground that wasn't stored yet and hit the bottom of the box with it. The blow reveals a secret compartement filled with bags of herbs. He takes one of the bags and show it to the group. "You see this, they mix it with bread and feed our people with it. This thing is extremely addictive and resisted up to know all my spell. You don't need to enslave our people to gain their cooperation. Once everybody was addicted to your bread you kept on rising the price and people keeps on buying them virtually spending all their money on these stupid bread. We try as much as we can to stop those caravan but more comes everyday. The villager are starting to hate us because they think that we want to prevent them from getting their beloved bread. He looks at the group with a visage that express extreme angers and throw the bag of herbs in a nearby river. He looks at the group and add "Don't worry when they aren't cooked they are completly harmless".


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 17, 2004)

"Villainous!!  This must be stopped.  We will need a sample of those herbs, both as proof for my superiors, and so that we can try to find a cure for those poor villagers.  Also, who besides Nadour is involved, I suppose for example that a baker is guilty?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell shakes his head in wonder and disgust. He has grown up with the tyrany of slavery and hard labor goaded by a whip, but to turn even a man's food against him. His mind reels at such dark practices. "Yes Morrison, this must be stopped,"  the softness of his voice belies a cold fury that can be seen in the eyes and the tenseness of muscle.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 17, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks around at his companions and nods then he produces a handkerchief "We can carry the herbs in this"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas simply shakes his head in wonder at the lengths humans will go to to hurt their own.  "Aye, count me in.  If only to teach that Nadour a lesson!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 18, 2004)

The elf silently nods in agreement at Morrison deductions.

Fror looks at Makas, hesitates for a few seconds and steps forwards "What the heck, I am in too" The gnome doesn't seems to be convinced "Not like I have something better to do right now" He then laughs a little. The elf stays extremely serious gives a bad eyes to Fror and returns silently to his log house. The villager have almost completely unloaded the wagons. Fror do not seems to appreciate the elf attitude but stay silent. He saved his life after all. He turns towards the other and asks "Were do we begin our investigation? The gnome eyes suddenly grow very large "  HEY HEY, HEY, YOU STOP ...  Before any of you react he his running after and shouting at four villagers unloading his wagon and eating his food.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 18, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor hands the handkerchief to Morrison "Gather some of the herbs please, I'll see what I can do for Fror" Calondor says as he runs after Fror


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2004)

Makas grins and winks at Fror as the gnome volunteers to join them. He rolls his eyes slightly at the elf's attitude, but says nothing.  At Fror's question about where to start, Makas hadn't even begun to think that far ahead.  But his train of thought is quickly distracted by the gnome's yelp to stop his wagon being looted.

(OOC: assuming there is room and range isn't too great and that there is a handy tree nearby to the wagon)

The dwarf draws his throwing axe and throws it into a tree nearby the wagon to buy time for Fror to reach his wares.  "Oi! That's not manners!" he growls.

Otherwise, he hustles over to help his friend.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell strides up behind the little Gnome. "These things are not part of the caravan and thus do not need to be unloaded. They are the personal property of my friend the Gnome."  He puts as much meanace into his voice as possible and streches to his full height.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

As the Makas, Calondor, Rell and Fror intervene the villagers leaves the wagon alone. Fror very nervous, climb on it and shouts to the other "Everything is there they didn't touch anything. How about a good supper while we plan our next move" Fror gets in the wagon, all can hear strange sounds coming out of there. All of a sudden his head pops out of the wagon and he says "By the way, what is our next move, I suggest we go back to Axyr and tell the old elf about the story. I don't feel too good about going Vrux, the old elf will probably send an army there solving all our problems. Morrison what do you think? Not really waiting for an answer he goes back in his wagon and continue his search for ingredients.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2004)

Makas strolls over to the wagon and wrenches his throwing axe from the tree.  Wiping the bark and sap from the head, he sheathes the axe and nods  enthusiastically at Fror's suggestion for a good meal.

The gnome's suggestion makes sense, but something niggles at him about it, and he resolves to think about it some before commiting.  But he waits for Morrison's reply.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 21, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Seeing the others were fixing the problem without him Calondor go's back to collect some of the herbs. Hearing Fror suggest going back to the old elf Calondor glances at Morrison then looks at the gnome for a few moments. 
Then Calondor says "Yes a meal and a good nights rest sound good to me Fror"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"I don't know the best course of action, but my preference would be that we not go back to Axyr. Perhaps a good meal and rest will give us an idea."


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 21, 2004)

As the companions sit down together, awaiting Fror's culinary project, Morrison thinks over the events of the last few days, and the suggestions so far...
"I do not believe an army is available, if one were, they would not have sent just the four of us to begin with.  No, I believe it is our duty, both to these people, and the church, to clean this up ourselves.  Clearly we must remove Nadour, and I believe we should try to take him alive.  He must have partners though, and it is obvious that the baker must be one of them, so that will be a good place to start in the village.  However, before we head to the village, we should interrogate our prisoner, I'm sure he knows something of what is happening, otherwise he would not have been so eager to attack.

But for now, let us enjoy Fror's fine cooking, and Calondor, I think we should examine that package."


----------



## Mithran (Dec 21, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor hesitates for a moment then says "Alright" Calondor pulls out a small wrapped package about the size of a large orange "Though I have been thinking that it might be wise for me to see what I can find out through magic tommorow." Calondor hands the package to Morrison "I am willing to follow your decision here though"


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 21, 2004)

"Well, can you tell if it radiates any magic?  If it is cursed or spelled, we should know that before we open it."


----------



## Mithran (Dec 22, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor closes his eyes and begins humming a melody for a few moments then opens his eyes and looks at the package, his brow furrows with concentration and...

OOC: He casts detect magic, next will bit will be determined by what Calondor detects.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 22, 2004)

The half-elf concentrates about 30 seconds on the package and can't detect anything.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 22, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor sighs with some relief "I detect nothing from the package"


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 22, 2004)

"Well lets open it and take a look.  Oh, and you should tell the others where you got it."


----------



## Mithran (Dec 22, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor talks quickly "Vr'ranr gave this to me, he was very secretive about it and said it was for his brother, some sort of wizard in Vrux. He also said it was not to be opened because air would ruin it." Calondor looks down at the package and then at everyone else "So, now you know what's going on"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 22, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas listens to the discussion.  "We be meddling in things we know naught about," he says, shaking his head ruefully.  "Mark my words."


----------



## Mithran (Dec 23, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor frowns and nods "Consider them marked, that's why it's taken so long to decide, but we must find out I suppose" Calondor hands the package to Morrison so he can inspect it further if he wishes "What do you think Rell?" Calondor looks towards the half-giant.


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 23, 2004)

"Ah, I had forgotten about the supposed danger of exposing the contents to air.  Yes, what do you think Rell?"

While waiting for Rell's opinion, Morrison will attempt to determine the basic nature of the package in the same ways one might examine a birthday present...light squeezing, turning and listening, etc.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"I know little of magic, but we have been told so many lies that I am inclined to distrust the dangers of air to the contents."  Rell also examines the package. Could it truly be airtight?


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 25, 2004)

Rell looks at the package carefully (untrained search 2+2). The solid flexible stuff that has been applied on the wrapping paper do actually seem water and air proof. Without ripping through the (unsufficient knowledge to allow roll) unknown material there don't seems to be any way to access the content of the package.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 26, 2004)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas shakes his head from side to side.  "I don't like the idea of muckin' about with the likes of this.  We have a wizard who gave you this package saying one thing about all this trip, a priest another, an elf saying he's the saviour of what your church has supposedly set out to destroy."

"By my own beard, none of this makes any sense to me!"


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 26, 2004)

"Well, maybe we should wait until we discover more about the wizard, before we open his package.  For the moment, we should interrogate our prisoner."


----------



## Mithran (Dec 26, 2004)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Agreed, I'll take the package back now and we can interogate the prisoner"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Morrison, Calondor, Makas and Rell decides to pay a little visit to the prisoner who is still lying unconscious in a bed. The men wounds might take a few days before he slowly regain consciousness. The villager placed him an a large tent with other wounded and sick villager. Three female human and a human male are taking care of the injured. As you are about to enter the tent a lovely human female approaches you. She seems to be working really hard and she is covered with blood. She looks at the four of you "Sorry sir, but you aren't allowed to enter the tent. You will have to wait for him to recover before I can let you discuss with him.  You can all notice the large sign of Pelor that she harbors on her tunic. Judging her attitude you feel that the women won't be easily convinced to let you in.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2004)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell steps back a bit and wispers to the others. "I have no desire to offend the priestess. I doubt if the prisoner has a lot to tell us anyway, at least not a lot that he is willing to share."  He looks thoughtful for a moment. "We should make it clear to her that we do want to speak with him as soon as possible and make it clear he should not be given the chance to leave without us doing so."


----------



## RillianPA (Dec 31, 2004)

"Very well.  Calondor, why dont you tell the priestess that the man has been aiding their enemies, and is now our prisoner.  Also, ask her if she will inform us when he is well enough to answer questions, that may aid us in ending this."


----------



## Mithran (Jan 1, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

OOC: so sorry for the lack of posting

Calondor nods and turns to talk to the priestess "We understand, but that man has been aiding your enemy's. So if you could inform us when he is well enough for us to speak with him... he might be able to tell us something useful"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2005)

Makas stands quietly to one side, simply scratching his beard, wondering which way the chips will fall in their desire to interrogate the guard.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

As Calondor explain the situation the women lower the tone one step but stay relatively agressive(diplomacy roll 12+7). "I promised that once he is fully recovered you will be allowed to pay him a little visit. But for now saving his life is the most important thing.  She then turns her back to the group "Sorry but I don't have more time to spend with you"

You can hear far away Fror bangning on his pots yelling "Supper ready, Come quickly before he becomes cold" 

Morrison also notices (spot roll Morrison 16+8, Makas 8+3 , Calondor 8+0, Rell 13+4)

Morrison: 



Spoiler



Morrison notices the Yv'vus moving quickly through the bushes in an almost magical fashion. He seems to be heading towards the woods, taking great care not to be noticed


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas' ears prick at the sound of Fror's call.  "Grub's up!" he exclaims as he immediately shuffles off in the direction of his gnomish companion and the culinary treat that awaits them.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Gods, I am starving." Rell rises and streches, still sore from his wounds.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 3, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Thank you" Calondor says to the priestess then upon hearing Fror says "Well I must say I'm ready for some food, how about you Morrison?"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 3, 2005)

"Sounds good."   And as the party gets out of earshot "So I just saw Yv'vus sneaking away into the forest...What do you guys think we should do next?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

all four notice Golaer coming in the opposite direction. He is still far away and probably won't hear your discussion from this distance. He seems to be heading towards Fror, but isn't trying to go unoticed or hiding. Fror didn't notice him too preocupied to taste the content of his cauldron.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 4, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas scowls at Morrison's observations.  Unsure about who to trust in this whole story, he keeps his own counsel as he paces towards Fror's wagon and the wafting smell of the cooking.  "Certainly the behaviour of the church appointe in this region is suspect.  Good folk wouldn't be hiding from them on such a scale unless they believed they had good reason."

"I say we sit tight for a day and heal up proper," he adds.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell shakes his head at all the strange things he has seen people do. "I no longer know who to trust. I agree we need to rest and recover a bit before we take any action. What do you think Yv'vus is about. I am beholden to him for the healing he gave me, but I hesitate to trust."


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 4, 2005)

"Very well, let us spend the day recovering, and eating Fror's cooking.  In the meantime, do any of you have the skill to analyze the addictive herbs?  Maybe knowledge of herbs, or alchemy or even possible Arcana?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 4, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> "Very well, let us spend the day recovering, and eating Fror's cooking.  In the meantime, do any of you have the skill to analyze the addictive herbs?  Maybe knowledge of herbs, or alchemy or even possible Arcana?"




Makas shakes his head.  "Not I," he responds.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Unfortunately, I have no skill with magic, alchemy or herbs."


----------



## Mithran (Jan 4, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"I'm afraid I don't either"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Golaer arrives almost at the same time. He then asks Fror "Do you have enough for me, I wouldn't mind a little change in my menu. Not that I don't like Gromush food but eating the same recipes months after months can get a bit borring. I heard that you were an excellent chef. " Fror obviously touched by what the men just said. "Please serve yourself I always make too much"

Golaer sits with the rest of the group who starts eating the excellent meal given the condition it was prepared. You all sits on nearby fallen wooden trunk and starts to eat. Golaer addresses the party. "For some reason I beleives you, I might be one of the only one around. Yv'vus doesn't trust you, he told me. 

Yv'vus talk to you about the herbs but he didn't told you the whole truth about the situation in the village. He never told me either but I don't beleive that some people are going through this whole thing simply to collects a few gold coins. I am not very good in math but looking at all the effort that his put to bring those herbs to our village compared with the amount of money they are making I doubt this whole thing is very lucrative. Why risk the lives of many villager and soldier for a few gold coins. There is something more but I don't know why. 

It's becoming harder and harder to stop them, lately a lot of our operation failed the opposition seems more and more prepared. The reason I didn't kill you today is because your group was much smaller than previous one and you didn't seem to be obsess to protect your caravan. The middled aged man takes another bites at the chicken "Fror that chicken is excellent" He quickly takes another bite. As he almost finish chewing he continue wipping the grease of his mouth with his shirt sleave. "I well known in the village and can't afford to investigate without being attacked by the guards. Hopefully you can help me" The desperate man looks at the five of you hopping for a positive response.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 5, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks at the rest of the party each in turn then sighs and says "What exactly do you want us to do?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell enjoys the food and smiles broadly at Forr, "My friend you've outdone yourself once again." As the talk turns more serious he tells Golaer, "I would like to learn the truth behind this as well, I don't like being used and lied to. Besides, I owe you all my life."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking back at Calondor Golaer answers. "Help me... Help me figure out what's happening in the village. "

Fror seems to get excited by the Golaer revelation. He even forget to pay attention to Rell comments. "If not for gold, then for what"

"That is my problem, I don't know"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 6, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas nods thoughtfully as the chicken juices ooze through his beard.  "It can't end well with humans and elves involved, but aye, I've come this far and it has me intrigued.  I'll be in it."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell considers for a moment, "Golaer, tell us a little about this area, what do the people here produce, how much temporal power do the rulers here wield. There must be something here that someone is after, something they feel they can only get by making the people here slaves. Is there something that the will of the people here prevents? Something that could be overcome by making them slaves? Tell us about the rulers and laws here."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

The village is currently ruled by Vr'rult the wise and his very young wife. I don't know much about her other than her entire body is covered with tatoo and that she wields her sword like no one in our group. She seems to be protecting Vr'rult. I personally don't know her much, Vr'rult met her a bit after our group rebelled. 

Vr'rult is a powerfull arcanist, he once blew away half of our group by himself. But he is physically very weak due to his age, some say he is around 700 years old. The only industry in our village is the Silver mine that has been running for 20 years and still has at least 30 years of silver left.

The laws followed in the village are the strict and just Axyrian law. They are still in place Vr'rult as he always did continue to make sure they are respected. That is the main reason Axyrian official didn't report anything strange or out of control when they investigated the village at our request. After their report, we went from freedom fighter to outlaw. It is now legal to kill us if needed. 

Other than giving them their gold I don't see much other reason to break the villager will. 

The baker of the village is a man coming from the east southern colony. You can't miss him is around 6'6'' and his skin is as black as coal his name is Dreai. His used to be a good friend of mine, I don't understand what happen, why he continue to prepare the bread for them. 

In the last months we lost contact with the village and none of us are too aware of the latest news and development inside. They don't know you so maybe you could at least give us news from our family. My wife and children now live with her brother at 54 Dali Engatnomal in honor of the famous Sorceress, she was born on that street. It's the main street you can't miss it.  
OOC Mithran Bardic knowledge +4, Knowledge History +4 roll 6+4, 18 +4; ) Mithran remembers a story about a very powerfull story about a sorceress queen that was controlling indirectly, through her few but powerfull followers dispersed through out the world, most of the known world at the time. That happened many centuries ago, her society always stayed secret and not much is now about it. Mithran also known that she was vanquished by the king of Mergovia (A small but highly militarised country that still resists the Axyr empire, located north of the empire). He doesn't know much more about her faith. One last thing comes to his mind he remembers that it is said that she was wearing tatoo all over her body.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Thank you, I don't know how it all fits together, but if we are to solve this puzzle we need all the pieces. I will inquire about your wife and daughter when we get to the village. I think we also need to visit this baker, Dreai."


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 6, 2005)

"You have already had an official investigation!?  That's going to be a problem.  We are going to need irrefutable proof, or no one will believe your story.  The drugs are not enough, we will need evidence of their use.

Golaer, do you think that one of your men could deliver a note to the capital for me?  I would really like to inform my mentor about what has happened, so that Nadour cannot have us branded as outlaws before we tell our side of the story.  In fact, we may be able to have Nadour branded outlaw, and if he is silly enough to return to the capital, arrested."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

To Rell
"Please do, but don't hurt him he is a good friend of mine and I would be deeply saddned to learn that anything happen to him because of me. And thanks in advance for my family

To Morrison 

"No problem Morrison, I will ask Yv'vus to give us access to his helm of comunication so that we can tell our contact in Axyr to deliver the information to your mentor. Just give me the message and where he can be reach, I will take care of the rest. 

As for the helm Yv'vus stole it from the mayor office, greatly enhancing our capability. We are advised quickly when our contact notices an expedition being prepared against us. It also allows us to be aware of the latest news. 

So Morrison you come with me?

Golaer seems very excited to show you the magical device. The more he was talking about it the more it seemed excited.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 7, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks a bit troubled by all this talk, then his face takes on more content look and he says "While they are off doing that... I'll offer my only talent that seems appropriate at the moment, music?"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 7, 2005)

"Oh, well, actually Calondor, I was hoping you would come with us?  Either way, yes Golaer that should work.  Why dont you tell me more of this helm of comunication?"


----------



## Mithran (Jan 7, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks over to Morrison and says "Well I don't know how I can help but ok" Calondor stands up and walks over to where Morrison and Golaer are.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 7, 2005)

"It is a small helm used to communicate telepatically. Most of these helms are made by the Froxar factory. They are extremely expensive but very usefull. When you acquire a helm you give it a name, anyone owning a similar helm and knowing the name of your helm can try to contact you. When a helm is contacted it emits a loud noise letting you know that someone is trying to communicate with you. You simply put the helm and all starts to converse telepatically with the other person, anyone can use it.Let's finish our meal and we will go back to Yv'vus house.

You finish the meal and heads towards the elf house. There don't seem to be anybody in the wooden house. Goaler approaches and knock on the door without any results. 

"Looks like the old elf is not around. If you want to leave now for Vrux, I can take the message and send it to my contact in Axyr. 

Slowly the night is falling on the camp and according to Goaler the village is about half an hour by foot from your position. Most of the people around are either eating or relaxing near their tent. With the exception of a few vigil located in nearby very tall tree. 

OOC Feel free to ask more question.


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 7, 2005)

"We have decided to rest tonight, and visit Vrux in the morning.  So I can help you with the message.  But here is the thing Golaer, we really need to convince my mentor that the message is from me, and that the problems are real.  By far the best way to do that, is if I can speak directly to him.  Could your contact bring the helm to my mentor, so that we could talk directly?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

OOC Sorry I was waiting for the other to post. 
"Well you might have to wait a few days. Our contact will have to find your master and convince him that you want to talk to him. I personally don't mind if you stay in the village for a day or two. But I doubt that it will be faster than Nadour, if he decided to go back to Axyr. Up to you, we might be lucky."


----------



## Mithran (Jan 11, 2005)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor nods then thinks for a few moments "Mmm, it seem's like we may need to let him do it Morrison, although you know your mentor best" Calondor shrugs

OOC: I've been having technical difficultys sorry I didn't post guys


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell watches with interest. Despite his time in Axyr he has not yet lost his almost childlike wonder when seeing magic at work.


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 11, 2005)

"Well then we should give your contact a message for my mentor, the cleric Jonah, and have the messenger let Jonah know that there is a way to contact me directly, by magic.  That way he will receive the message as soon as possible, but still have the opportunity to confirm it."

[ooc do you want me to type out the whole text of the message, or is it enough to say that the message will be Morrison's point of view on the events to date?]


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

OOC You don't need to type the whole message Just a very brief outline would be appreciated. Also, Morrison don't think that they will let him go with the helm, so he will have to come back to the camp to confirm with Jonah.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 11, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

OOC: Sorry, didn't think there was a need for Makas to say anything at that point.

BIC: "So we set off in the morning then?" asks Makas?

If they agree.  Makas excuses himself to go see Fror and see if he will accompany them - Makas doesn't want to miss out on the good food ;-)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

When Makas asks if he will be part of the trip Fror hesitates a little. "Guess it could be a good time for me to go back on the roads. It would probably be more wise and less dangerous. On the other hand nobody is waiting for me and you saved my life. A little bit of danger can't hurt" The gnome answers. Fror smiles not too worry about what might happen in the village "Let's take a day at the time, in the meantime you will all enjoy my meal"

The gnome approaches Morrison "So boss when are we leaving? I got to get organised. I want to make sure that everybody is well fed tomorrow before we leave. 

He then leaves towards a small log house hoping to find some supplies for the next few days.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2005)

Makas grins and slaps the little fellow on the back.  "Nay, I didn't save your life little friend.  Besides, without your distraction, it could easily have been me lying on the ground.  The others will be glad to have you on board."

"And I'll keep looking after you for as long as the meals keep up," he adds with a wink.


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 12, 2005)

"We should leave early in the morning tomorrow, and Fror, we are happy to have you with us.  I dont know that any of us would have survived without your help."

[ooc The message will explain that after traveling with Nadour for a while (was it 1 or 2 days?), we found a suspicious bag in the middle of the road.  I stopped the caravan, so that we could investigate the area.  Rell, fearing ambush, started to rearrange the boxes in the wagon to provide cover from missiles.  The guards drew their swords and threatened to kill him.  When I questioned their actions, Nadour threatened me, and then they attacked us, presumably to keep us from looking in the boxes.  We defeated them, killing one guard, capturing the other, but Nadour escaped.  The cook helped us, and he and Rell were both severely wounded.  Because of this, we were unable to pursue Nadour, and had to camp for the evening.  Before we had even finished setting up camp, we were accosted by a number of local villagers.  After some tense moments, when they thought we were allied with Nadour, they gave us aid and healing, and explained that Nadour has been smuggling addictive herbs into their village, mixing them into the bread, and using them to control the village.  These expatriates have been attacking Nadour to stop him from bringing the drugs into their village.  Apparently, there has already been an investigation, that failed to turn anything up, but I now have samples of the herbs.  This is a serious problem Jonah, the villagers are convinced that Nadour is working with our church's blessing.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 13, 2005)

As you are all discussing near the wooden log house. You notice Yv'vus getting out of the wood and approaching the house. The elf is wearing a leather bag around his shoulder. The bag seems full. "Still here !!!"

Golaer quickly adds "Yv'vus, we need to use the helm, to communicate with Gromar. Morrison wants to pass a message to his mentor"

The elf thinks for a few seconds looking at Morrison and Golaer, scrubing his chin with his hand. "Fine, but you will be sending the message. This is a very unique piece and I wouldn't want them to damage it. "

Without a word the elf enters the wooden house. 

spoiler Calondor 



Spoiler



(spot roll 15+1)Calondor notices almost erased symbols embroyed on the bag. The cover of the bag is hidding most of them. He is pretty sure he saw these symbols somewhere before but can't remember (Bardic knowledge roll 20 +4). He thinks for a few seconds then it finally comes back. These are pre Axyrian symbol. The people living in the region before the creation of the great city where using these symbols as a form of writing.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell follows curious to see this magic in use.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 15, 2005)

The group enter the log house and under the eyes of Yv'vus. Puts the helm on his head focus for a few seconds and says Urlalad. A few seconds later Golaer seems to be deeply focused. As he is concentrate you can all notice Golaer, smile, shake his head as if he was talking to someone, but not a single sound is coming out of his mouth. 

After a few minutes he removes the helm and approaches Morrison. "It's done my friend, he will contact your mentor as quickly as he can. Now it's time to go to sleep if you want to be in shape for tomorrow. Follow me.

The group follow Golaer who shows them 2 tents where they will be able to spend the night. The tent are really rudimentary but that should be enough to protect them if the rain starts falling. Spring nights around the Axyrian city are usually very confortable so sleeping outside shouldn't be a problem. The tents are located near the center of the camp. Fror quickly runs towards the tent and tell Morrison. "With all the guards around don't count on me to make a round tonight" The gnome dissapears in the first tent.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell eyes the tenrs suspeciously, and tries to find one that will accomodate his height.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 15, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas eyes the sleepng arrangements and nods in appreciation of at least something to keep the rain off.  "Bags not sleeping in Rell's tent," he says to the others.


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 17, 2005)

After Golaer has left Morrsion says "Calondor, I need to know if you believe that helmet actually communicated with someone, or if it is a fake or illusion.  Since we only have the 2 tents, I will share with Rell, and you two can share with Fror."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

After they examine the tent Rell turns to Morrison, "Do you think we should take turns standing watch? I suspect if these folk intended us harm they wouldn't have to bash us in our sleep. I for one am exhausted, but you're the boss."


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 17, 2005)

"No, they have had the numbers to overwhelm us all along, especially as we are injured and exhausted.  I say we take advantage of the 'safety' they provide, and all get a full night's rest.  No way of knowing what will come tomorrow."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 17, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas grunts in agreement and sets about settling in for the night.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 18, 2005)

The four heros fall asleep quickly. The spring night stays warm to stay confortable. The rising sun and a delicious breakfast odors wakes Morrison, Rell, Calondor and Makas. The gnome is preparing fruity waffles with sugary syrups. 

As the group eat, they notices a few of the villager heading towards a large common tent which seems to be some kind of dining room. A few of the villagers ask Fror for a bit of food, but he refuses saying that this is reserved for the special force team. 

They all sits and quickly eats the breakfeast. Everybody then prepares their luggages ready to leave for Vrux. 

As they are about to leave the camp towards Vrux. Golear appears and wish them good luck, thanking them again. The group head back to the main road and half an hour later they see the village a mile away. Morrison (spot T20) carefully looks at the village but from this distance everything seems ok. Everybody is quite impressed by the size of the village. In any other country that would be called a large town.  The village even has a small stoned fortification around it. Because of it it's difficult to see anything inside of the village. A large hill is located behind the village. Large amount of people can be seen there. The walls and the access to the town seems to be guarded by soldiers. A small line up of caravan can also be seen in front of the main door, visibely waiting to be searched before being allowed to enter. 

Most of the forest was cleared around the fortification and it would be extremely hard to approach without being noticed.

OOC I assume the group is now located at the border of the forest observing the village. Sorry to move that along but I felt that things were dragging a bit. If you wanted to do something else in the village don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 18, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Even the dwarf's eyes can see the large group of people gathered at the large hill behind the village of Vrux.

"I say we make our way around there," says Makas, pointing at the hill.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 18, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

OOC: still having technical problems though I hope that is over finally
Also OOC: Did Calondor have any indicators on whether it was really working?.

And now back to where we are now: Calondor gives the Makas a curious look "Why would we go there exactly?, it seem's to me we want to get inside the city do we not?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 18, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas looks across to Calandor and shrugs his shoulders.  "Looks to me like that is the place to be."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell whistles softly, "That's quite a village. Back home that it about as big as the local capital. I think our mission requires us to get inside, but I am curious as to what the crowd on the hill means. Perhaps one of us should ride over and find out what's going on before we try to enter the city. They seem rather particular about who gets in. We should be sure we aren't going to have any trouble before we face the guards." He shurgs, "I guess after all we've been through I'm feeling a little cautious."


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 18, 2005)

"I agree with Rell and Makas.  Finding out what is happening on the hill may be valuable, but even more, Nadour may have come here, and turned the guards against us.  It would be worth knowing if they intend to arrest us on sight.  I think we should move as a group through the forest (to keep in cover), around to the hill.  Then Calondor should go talk to a few people on the hill and find out what is going on, while we watch, ready to ride out and help him.  Anyone have any other suggestions, or complaints?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell chuckles,  "You start taking complaints and we'll be here all day. The only thing good about this whole business has been the food."  A few crumbs of the last meal still linger on his clothes. Serious once again Rell adds, "I think your plan is sound."


----------



## Mithran (Jan 18, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor nods "Alright that sounds reasonable I guess"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 19, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

"I like the plan," says Makas.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Fror take a deep breath after Rell comment, all proud of himself. 

He then nods in agreement at Morrison plan"As long as I am not on the front line, I am happy. I will leave my cart here, hopefully nobody will steal it"
He then nervously tries to hide as much as he can. When he notices the party leaving without him he curses and starts running after them.

The group starts to circle the village. They circle a large portion of the village in 2 hours. Moving slowly they stumble on the main road leading directly to the village. From their position they can see various farmers driving their carts full of goods, probably hopping to sell them at the markets. There don't seems to be any soldiers around, only simple man and women hopping to sells their good at the local village. 

As they get closer to the hill, they start noticing a few building, most people seems to have dissapeared in those same building. About half an hour ago heavy smoke started to come out of the main building on the hill. They can see three building. The main one is a large rectangular shaped building, two smaller square building are located on the left and right of the main one. It's still difficult to notice all the details, because of all the tree around them.

None of the travellers/merchant seem to have noticed the group.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 19, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

"Why would you put buildings up here outside the village walls?" asks Makas.  "Can't be any good reason for that," he adds.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant*

"I agree these buildings seem a bit strange, but a closer inspection may reveal some mundane reason. Maybe they just out grew the walls?"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 19, 2005)

"Looks like a good spot, why dont you head out and talk to some people Calondor?"


----------



## Mithran (Jan 19, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Alright I'll be back soon hopefully, I think maybe it'd be best if I leave my weapons here eh?" Calondor takes off his sword belt and set's it and his bow on the ground before walking off towards the buildings.

Calondor try's to get to the area of the buildings without being noticed until he get's to them.
Once he's to the buildings he'll look for anyone out in the street he might talk to.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Calondor crosses the various caravan. The farmer barely looks at him. He continues his walk in the forest for another half hour. As he approaches the building, he slowly identify the area as some kind of factory, surrounded by a small fence. He continues his way around the village and starts walking up the hill.

As he approaches he realises how large are the three building. The building are all made of stones and have very few windows. Two large chemineys are found on the two smaller building and four, one on each corner, are on the central larger building. The four chimney are spouting an enormous quantity of black smoke. The wind seems to be pushing most of the smoke away from the village towards the north. 

OOC spot roll 10+1
The factory is surrounded by a 7' wooden fence. Calondor notices only one entrance, facing the village. There might be other since he can't see the two opposite walls of the fence. At the entrance a men dressed in uniform sitting in a small wooden cabin seems to be guarding the entrance. A few men, women, dwarf and gnome can be seen coming in and out of the factory. The guards is barely looking at them, waving once in a while at some of them.

hide roll 12+2  +6 for distance

Calondor still hidden in the forest about 60' from the closest persons, doesn't seems to have been detected. If he wants to close on the factory he will have to get out of the wood. With the sun now almost at it's highest point and the area completly open it will be impossible to hide. (OOC at least for someone with no ranks in hide)


----------



## Mithran (Jan 20, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor attempts to make himself appear a bit more like someone who's been in the forest for a good while (more dirty that sort of thing) and walks out of the forest towards the entrance of the factory and greets the guard.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 24, 2005)

(roll disguise roll 5+3+5 minor detail DC 11)Calondor walks out of the wood heading directly towards the guard boot. As he approaches the gate he cross with a human full of black dirt. The dirt is covering him completly. 

Calondor quietly approaches the guards and greet. The guards who wasn't really paying attention, raises quickly his head. He then adds with a strong accent. "Good day, Sir. You seem to have been on the road for quite some time. May I suggest you to stop at the Blue Cup Inn for a good night rest. Go down this road you can't miss it.

The guard seems very friendly and helpfull. As he finishes he slowly sits back, looking and smiling at Calondor. Calondor had time to notice that the men seems quite out of shape and slightly overweight. He has also short blond hair and a very light skin tone, probably an immigrant from the northern countries. He wears an old leather armor with various badges and insigna. He also has a short sword in a scabbard hand on his belt.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 24, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor nods "I just might do that I'm in need of some rest. What is this place here?, I don't remember this place"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 24, 2005)

The guard looks puzzled for a few second and answers "Obviously you are not from here" He then starts to laugh very loudly. "This is the Vrux silver mine and factories. This is Vrux economical center. Stranger my name is Bolor, and I am responsible for the security of this facility" He adds proudly. The men seems intrigued by the stranger, but keeps a very friendly attitude. 

OOC I saw a question about the factory being outside the walls. Calondor told you that this region didn't need  fortification for the last 200-300 hundred years.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 25, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Ha, no I am not, ah well I guess this was a case of matching up the wrong town to the wrong memory because I thought the town looked rather familiar other than this factory" Calondor look's up at the factory and then back at the guard "Big place must do a heap of work for the town in there"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

bluff roll 13+5
"I know what you mean, all the villages around looks quite the same. Most of them were build around the same time. I can understand your confusion."

Calondor can see a few workers coming out of the mine and walking towards the factory behind the guard booth. 

"Let's say that our village prosperity is largly due to this factory." The men smiles proudly as he says that. 

"If you want I can ask one of my guard to escort you to the village, he will lead you to the blue cup inn. This is the best place in the village, near the Gyrass Market, with all the entertainement and facility. The food and the room are also of high quality. You should enjoy yourself in Vrux.

The guard then looks at Calondor with a smile waiting for an answer.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 25, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"No I wouldn't want to take him from his duty's, but if you could give me directions I'll try and find my way there"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

"No problem, follow this road straight down. When you get to the Garden street turn left until you get to Gyrass Market. Once you are there you can't miss it. There is a large sign with a drawn blue cup. Good luck, it was a pleasure to meet you"

The guards waves at Calondor and sits back down to observe the people getting in an out of the compound.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 26, 2005)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

"Pleasure meeting you too good day" Calondor walks off towards town and when he get's out of the guards line of site goes back to the group again trying to avoid anyone noticing him to much.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

When he feels that he is out of the guards sight Calondor heads back towards the wood. (hide 16 + 4  DC 6 Guard not really paying attention)

Calondor walks back to the group and gets there half an hour later. He can still sees various caravans on the main road heading in and out of the village. He crosses the main road, the various caravan don't really pay attention to him and finally meets with the others.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell grips Calondor on the shoulder visably pleased to see his companion return safely. "What news my friend?"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 26, 2005)

"Yes, welcome back.  Any problems?  Has Nadour come here and turned the town against us?"


----------



## Mithran (Jan 26, 2005)

*Calondor (Half-elf bard)*

Calondor gives a questioning look to Morrison as Rell grips his shoulder then answers their questions "Well I've talked to a guard outside the town and he certainly wasn't watching strangers very closely I don't think the guards have been put on watch for our presence"

"So good new's it would seem"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 26, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas grunts.  "We could make our way in 2 or 3 at a time and probably not arouse too much suspicion," he says.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Fror nods at Makas proposition. "I will go with you Makas"


----------



## Mithran (Jan 27, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"And then Rell with Morrison and I'll go alone since that's the way the guard saw me"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 27, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas grins at the gnome.  "Very well then," he says.  "Is there room on your wagon there laddy?" he asks, securing his weapons and shield and stripping his armor and securing it all in Fror's wagon as the gnome directs.  He then retrieves the handaxe and slips it through his belt.  "Just in case," he adds with a wink.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 27, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor wraps his sword and it's scabbard up in cloth and ties it to the side of his pack and picks up his bow and picks up his mandolin to take with him as well "Meet you all at the Blue cup inn, it's near the Gyrass market I am told, I will take the route right near here where the carts are going in, though I think someone could take the route up by the factory"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 27, 2005)

"Sounds reasonable.  Rell, considering your size, we might as well pose as mercenaries.  Why dont you and I circle around and come into town from the other side?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Sounds good to me. A walk around to the other side sounds pleasant after the morning's inactivity. I hope they have bigger beds at the blue cup." He begins to pack up and check his gear.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

The group splits:Makas and Fror takes the gnome small wagon. (Actually Fror walks besides it, not really fitting on the bench). They walk for about 15 minutes before reaching the main door of the village. At the entrance two young city guards carefully observes the people getting in. The two soldiers do not look very intimidating and seems to have a hard getting respected by impatient merchant. 

Fror puts his wagon in the line right behind what seems to be a gypsy caravan. Most of their members seems to be inside the various wagon. A few minutes later and wagon with a single horse driven by an elderly women places itself behind Fror wagon. The women can't be well seen as she wears a heavy leather cloack over her head. Her wagon is filled with vegetable and fruits. 
----
Rell and Morrison walk around the city in the wood. After half an hour they finally gets near the road leading to the southern western entrance. The entrance is much less used then the main one. The gate is only large enough for a mounted men to enter at a time. A few people most of them dirty from their work at the mine are taking this access. A long bearded male dwarf and a female human guards are casually checking the people getting in and out. Rell and Morrison are still hidden in the woods. 

------

Calondor places himself in the line up leading to the main door a few wagon behind Fror's wagon. In front of him he notices a merchant carrying pigs in his cart. A few minutes later a group of what looks like 10 warriors/adventurers put themselves behind him.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 27, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor turns to the warriors behind him "Hello, you seem to be warriors is there some threat around here that must be taken care of by such a large group?"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 27, 2005)

Unless Rell objects, Morrison rides up to the gate, enters, unless prevented, and heads to the blue cup inn.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell is content to follow Morrison's lead.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

As Rell and Morrison approaches the gate the dwarf starts looking at Rell. As they are about to go through the door. the dwarf shouts. "Hey, where do you think you are going like that. He then looks at Rell straight in the eyes. "Yes, you, the ogre". The dwarf places his hand on the handle of his axe. The women seems surprised and scared by Rell appearance. 
Obviously the people of this village are not used to see half-giant.

------

Calondor starts the conversation with the group of warrior. (Gather info roll 4+7) While waiting in line he casually chat with them. He learned that they were hired to do a job in Vrux, but they were very reluctant to tell him who hired them. He also learn that they will spend the night at the Blue cup, the only Inn of the town worthy enough for them. He also learn that they all come from various nearby villages. They are all young adventurer looking for some excitement. 

-----

OOC I will wait for Legildur to continue as Fror and Makas are ahead of Calondor.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell immedately extends his hands palm forward to show he has no weapon out. "Good sir, I am no Ogre, but a loyal and hard working citizen of Axyr. I assure you I only pose a threat to a bowl of warm stew and a mug of cold ale at the Blue Cup." He points to the mining tools at his belt. "I am an experienced miner looking for honest work."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 28, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas doesn't even notice Calondor behind them as the line slowly moves forward.  His nose twitches at some of the smells wafting from the wagons carrying the stock, but otherwise he waits patiently with Fror, making small talk.

As the wagon finally gets closer to the guards, Makas starts a conversation with Fror as both a way to pass the time and hopefully dissuade the guards from bothering them at all.  "You know laddy," he says.  "You really need to add some thickener to that sauce of yours.  I mean, it tastes good and all, but it makes a godly mess of me beard when it slops over.  And let me tell you, cleaning this beard is no quick task like lying with a dwarven lass.  Ya hear me?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

The gnome looks at the dwarf, carefully listening to his comment. "Hmm, I understand your concern" He adds scratching his head. "I will have to think about that, simply adding too much tomato paste would just kill the taste." He pauses for a moment as they pass in front of the guard unquestioned and barely noticed. As they step inside the village he continues "I will keep that in mind, trust me I will find a solution" The gnome seems excited by Makas culinary challenge. 

Makas and Fror notices that Vrux is a very average village. Makas notices the quality of the stone building. Not the highest standard for the dwarf but well above the human average. (OOC Think about the old city building of northern Italy:Genoa, Milan for a reference). The streets are crowed with various people walking the streets. On both sides local restaurants, pub and stores can be on the ground level, the three or four upper floor are reserved for appartements. For the main door place three roads leave the area : south, east and west. The east/west axis is Brom street and they are currently on Main street.

----

Calondor gets in without problem, the ten men are stopped by the guard, before the guard starts questioning him they show an envelop to the guard. The guard looks carefully at the seal and let them go in without further question. 

The warriors waves at Calondor and say "Good luck, hoping to see you soon." They then leave towards the west on Brom street. Calondor sees Makas and Fror in front of him waiting for him. 

----

OOC I will wait for RillianRP to continue what happened at the southern door.


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 28, 2005)

ooc Oh, I was waiting for the guards response, it sounded to me like Rell was handling things reasonably.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Diplomacy (roll 11+1). Looking at Rell, and at his equipment. He stays silent for a few second visibely reconsidering the situation. "Yeah, maybe our town could need someone like you in the mine. " He thinks for a few seconds and ask Rell what tools would be more appropriate for a soft stone. (Profession Miner roll 18+3) Rell answers correctly the question. 

"Ok, you can get in, but I will keep an eye on you giant."

He let them in. "One last thing, go to the Gyrass market central towers, that's where they are hiring"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Thank you. I will inquire with them once I am settled from my journey."  He continues on with a slight bow of his head toward the guard. Once he is away from the guard he will walk with somewhat hunched shoulders in a feeble attempt to conceal his height and try to stay as inconspicous as possible.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor walks up behind Makas and Fror he speaks to Makas "Alright let's get to this inn and we shall see what we can see" Calondor walks out in front and asks any villager happening by how to get to the Blue Cup inn (from this side of town) and then making sure Makas and Fror are following him follows the directions to the Blue Cup.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 28, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas nods at Calondor's suggestion and watches him as he gathers the direction to the Blue Cup Inn.  He sits quietly, watching the world go by.

OOC: I'll be out of contact for 36 hours


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

Calondor stops the first person he crosses walking down the street. A middle aged woman. He politely asks direction and she points towards the west on Brom street. Calondor, Makas and Fror on his wagon and his little horse heads towards the west on Brom street. They walk for a few minutes until they get to a very large open space. The entire place is filled with outdoor merchant selling their stuff on the street, acrobats, clown and various entertainer. In the southern part of the market a large stone tower can be seen. The tower is about 7 floor high and all made of stone. The upper floor seems very wide with tinted glasses all around, Probably allowing the people from the inside to see outside but not the opposite. 

Right in front of them they can see a what seems to be the Blue cup inn insigna. 

-----

Morrison asks his way around to the blue cup to an elderly elf walking by. He indicates a large stone towers. "Walk straight towards the towers, get in the market, you can't miss it.

Morrison and Rell then quickly walk towards the tower. Once they get near the tower they can see the market and a Blue cup insigna on the west of the market.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 29, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor walks into the building that has the sign on it and look's around carefully trying to catch as much detail as possible.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas eyes the marketplace.  He sighs to himself quietly, knowing that there is little point in shopping when you have no money.  "Well, where to from here?" he asks of Calondor and Fror.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 30, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor say's over his shoulder "Well I'm going in to the Blue Cup where we are supposed to meet the others, you can come with me or stay with the cart I guess"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2005)

Makas looks across to Fror.  "What will you do with the wagon?"


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 31, 2005)

Morrison walks into the blue cup inn, acknowledging his friends, but not stopping to talk to them yet.

Looking around, he finds the innkeeper, and asks the price of a room for the night, for him and his large friend.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell continues to follow Morrison and try to look as little like an Ogre as possible. His eyes light up at the sight of his friends already safely in the inn.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Fror stops his small cart in front of the Inn and tells Makas. "Go inside I will stay here with the cart, I wouldn't want one of those villager to steal my ingredient. Try to see if I can rent something where I could safely store it"

The entire group enters the Blue cup inn. It's a fairly large place, well maintained and full of people. On a small stage at the end of it a group of muscisian is playing a very smooth song. The whole placed is filled with smoke and odors of alchool. A lot of the people there are smoking a local herbs rolled in a cigar. The mood is very soft and not a lot of light is getting inside the place. Calondor notices the group that was behind, they are sitting to a table nearby and an half orc in the group started ordering stuff to a nice elven women wearing reavealing cloths. 

At the bar ,the barman, is talking with two other dwarfs and a human. They really seem to enjoy themselves. The whole place is packed with people and you notice that all the waitress are pretty good looking. 

Morrison approaches the dwarf at the bar hopping to get a room. The dwarf stops his conversation and answers Morrison. "Two rooms, that will be 1 gobelet". 

Rell feels the eyes of the people on him, but nobody seems to care enough to comment or talk to him.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 1, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas joins Morrison at the bar.  "And what about secure storage of a wagon?" he asks.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor nod's as he hears the prices thinking to himself _Nice but you pay for at least what you get. _ Calondor walks over to the group he met earlier "Hello again, mind if I sit down?"


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 1, 2005)

"Very well.  I just got into town.  What news is there?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

The dwarf all happy to see another dwarf in the village nods at him. "No problem my friend, 2 sp per night to store your animals and cargo in the small barn behind the Inn. Do you also want a room.? For the wagon just let the men standing near the door with the leather whip and he will lead you to the barn. Don't worry about robbers, we have someone that guards the barn at all time.

OOC out of sequence he will answer Morrison. 

"Not much happening around here. People here are working hard and frankly don't have time to worry about anything else around here. The mine keeps on recruiting and the labor becomes more and more rare and more more expensive. 

So that will be one room anything else with that my good men, a good hot meal or a nice bath?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell orders a beer in the most cultured and civilized tones he can manage, "My good sir, be so kind as to draw me a beer. I've been led to believe the beer is excellent in this village. I am most thirsty this day."  He has a silver coin in his hand.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 2, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The dwarf all happy to see another dwarf in the village nods at him. "No problem my friend, 2 sp per night to store your animals and cargo in the small barn behind the Inn. Do you also want a room.? For the wagon just let the men standing near the door with the leather whip and he will lead you to the barn. Don't worry about robbers, we have someone that guards the barn at all time.



"Thank you friend," says Makas with a grin.  "And yes, a room as well please," he adds, tossing across enough coin for 2 nights. (just let me know how much)

Makas thanks the man again and then organises for the man at the door to show he and Fror where to secure the wagon.  Makas retrieves his gear from the wagon, unwilling to leave the dwarven waraxe unattended.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

The dwarf smiles back at Makas. "From your accent you must be from the eastern mountains, my father was from there, he often talked to me about how great it is to live underground, the incredible stone bridge that crosses the lava pit spliting the city of Kormantor and the various battle your people fought during the great war against the hobgoblin. . He told me that only dwarfs could realise such a masterpieces. My father was at Holler when 400 dwarfs defeated 2000 hobgobelin under the great leader that was Hertor Stonepick. As for me, I never put a single foot in the underdark, Well if you exclude my basement. For you my friend 1 gobelet for the two rooms and your cart. The dwarf smiles at Makas. 

The dwarf serves a good draft to Rell. Rell takes a sip and it's very strong. The dwarf looks at Rell"Don't be scarred that's not the Grolt special, you should survive it. He then laughs very loudly. 

In the mean time the men and Makas go and get Fror. The wagon is brought into a very small but well maintained hangar behind the Inn. Fror looks at Makas "I trust you with this The gnome then whispers to Makas. "There is at least 100 gobelet of ingredient in there"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Calondor approaches the group of warrior sitting at the end of the central room of the Inn. When they see Calondor they cheerfully invite him to join them. They called one of the beautiful waitress and order two beers for Calondor. The one who seems to be in charge a tall dark human dressed in studded leather armed with two short sword tells him (a bit drunk already)"Don't worry my friend, with all the money we will be making in the next few weeks we can afford you a drink


----------



## Mithran (Feb 3, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Thanks, did you find a gold mine or something?" Calondor say's jokingly as he sit's down.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

The warrior all a bit drunk, look at each other as Mithran talk about the gold mine and all starts laughing at the same time the leader tells Mithran "Almost .... pffffffrr. "


----------



## Legildur (Feb 3, 2005)

Makas smiles at the dwarf.  "You're a good man to have about," he says to the dwarf.  "And yea, the Underdark is a wonderous, if dangeours, place to behold.  I hope one day to return."

In the stable area with Fror, his eyes widen slightly at Fror's valuation of his cargo. "By the gods laddy!" he quietly exclaims.  "I've been assured by my brethren in the inn that all is well here."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The dwarf serves a good draft to Rell. Rell takes a sip and it's very strong. The dwarf looks at Rell"Don't be scarred that's not the Grolt special, you should survive it. He then laughs very loudly.




"I don't know this is pretty potent stuff. You don't think it will stunt my growth do you?" Rell asks with a broad grin for the laughing Dwarf.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

The dwarf looks at Rell and explode with laughter. Not saying a word but still laughing he go attend other customers. 

Fror gives a confident look to Makas. "If you say so, I trust you Makas"

Makas and Fror reenter the Inn by the back door. The heavy smoke and the smooth music are still feeling the room. As they get back to the bar the dwarf gives Makas the keys to the two rooms 201 and 302""Sorry friend, I couldn't get you anything on the same floor. Take the large stairs on my right to go to the second and third floor.

Morrison is still at the bar, he just paid the rooms and received the two keys. "Take the large stairs on my right and go on the second floor both rooms are near the end of the corridor." Morrison took room 208 and 210.

The leader of the band approaches Calondor and gives him a large slap in the back"Maybe you would like to join us" He says loudly looking at Calondor with a drunk but malicious eye. 

OOC It's now around 4 in the afternoon the sun should go down in 2-3 hours giving you enough time to start your investigations.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 4, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor takes a swallow of his drink then returns the man's gaze "Depends on where we'd be going."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 4, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Makas and Fror reenter the Inn by the back door. The heavy smoke and the smooth music are still feeling the room. As they get back to the bar the dwarf gives Makas the keys to the two rooms 201 and 302""Sorry friend, I couldn't get you anything on the same floor. Take the large stairs on my right to go to the second and third floor.
> 
> Makas shrugs his shoulders.  "I'm just happy to have a decent room in a good place," says the dwarf, figuring that any place run by a dwarf must be good.
> 
> "Well then my friend," says Makas as he turns to Fror.  "Would you like the second or third floor?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Fror answers back Makas. "I will take the second floor, I don't like height too much"

-----

"We are going to the tower, our employer is waiting for us there. They have a job for us in the mine. A cleaning job, if you know what I mean" The whole group starts laughing at their leader last comment. 

A beautiful and well "shaped" waitress approaches the table with Calondor's drink. As the young human women put the drink on the table, one of the warrior grabs her by the rear. The women straight up, doesn't say a word and leaves visibly embarassed by the men bad manner. Again the whole group starts to laughs. 

The leader sitting near Calondor looks at him, his eyes red with alchool. "So you don't drink my friend. The little lady did all that for nothing Arh, Arh Arh


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell sips the strong beer and looks around at the reactions of the other patrons to the drunk warriors. He gages the mood of the crowd and looks for someone who might be willing to talk to him.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 4, 2005)

Morrison hands one of the keys to Rell at random, and then finds a seat.  He then orders a drink, and attempts to make small talk with whoever is around, to try to find out who the movers and shakers are in town.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 4, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*



> "We are going to the tower, our employer is waiting for us there. They have a job for us in the mine. A cleaning job, if you know what I mean" The whole group starts laughing at their leader last comment.




"Ah, they have an infestation of some creature then?."



> The leader sitting near Calondor looks at him, his eyes red with alchool. "So you don't drink my friend. The little lady did all that for nothing Arh, Arh Arh




Calondor looks disgusted for a moment then manages to thinly disguise it and continues talking "Well, she did have the drinks so for the price of a couple drinks" Calondor smiles a bit "Anyway what is it that you have to clean up?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 5, 2005)

Rell observes the rest of the staff (sense motive roll xx). They don't seem to care too much about them as if they were ignoring them. 

Apart from the loud warrior the atmosphere of the place is quite relax. Rell and Morrison sees an old dwarf and a young halfling still dirty from their day in the mine talking to each other nearby. They are both eating beef with vegetable and bread. 

-----
Holding his mug with both hand as if he was protecting it, the drunk warrior answers Calondor with a very neutral tone
"Don't know exactly what it is.

Then filling his lungs with air and pride he adds. "But you don't hire the black rats to clean up your kitchen" hiting hardly Calondor's back with the palm of his hand. The group again starts to laugh at their leader comment.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 5, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"No I suppose that would be a bit counter-productive, I'm going to go get a drink. Hope to talk to you later eh?" Calondor stands up and walks towards the dwarf behind the bar.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell walks over to the Dwarf and Halfling. "Good sirs, I wonder if you could tell me a bit about the mining here. I've done a fair bit of silver mining in my time and I was thinking of hiring on if the money and conditions are good. I'll gladly buy you each a beer for your time."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 5, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas spends the time checking his room and securing his gear.  He then goes past Fror's room and checks on the gnome and accompanies him downstairs for an ale if he is willing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 6, 2005)

As Calondor stand up, the warrior simply wave at him. As he leave Calondor can hear one of the drunk men, insulting him, "Bwaahh, the little elfy was just a little wooss after all bwahh".

The dwarf and the halfling are initially surprised at Rell appearance. The halfling doesn't say a word and continue to eat silently. The old dwarf observe him carefully for a few second and greet him "You are a half-giant, aren't you. When I was younger, I was working as a mine engineer for a branch of Respytor Mining in the southern collony. I know what your people had to endure. Sit, stranger and please take a piece of our delicious bread The dwarf takes a basket full of bread and offers it to Rell. 

Makas check his room. The room is fairly small but very kept. At the end of the corridor of each floor there is a bathing/toilet facility. The room contains a small bed, a large chest, a table and a chair. Makas put his bag in the chest lock it with the key he finds inside and go down pick up Fror. Fror gratefully accepts and follow Makas downstairs.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell sits and takes a piece of bread. "You are most kind. Few of our people have the freedom to travel. I have not exactly been welcomed. A guard at the gate called me a Ogre and considered running me through this morning."  He has a bite of bread and a sip of beer finding that the beer goes down better with food. "My name is Rell Sunharrow, late of Axyr." Rell limits himself to one small piece of bread and washes it down with mouthfulls of beer.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 6, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor ignores the drunks for now and walks over to the bar and takes a seat "I'd like an ale good dwarf and I'd also like to discuss arangements for a room."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

The dwarf carefully examine Rell "You know we could use someone like you to help us in the mine, Your large size would be welcomed. I can talk with the administrator of the mine if you want. My section would benefit from someone like you The dwarf drinks a bit of his beer. The halfling still looking at Rell with awe starts to calm down.

Rell takes a piece of the bread, the dwarf looks at him with a judging looks as he washes it down in the beer. He then carefully looks at him as he puts it in his mouth. Even washed down the bread tastes delicious. The dwarf shaking his heads adds "Strange, you remember me a guy working for me, he was in the navy. He was so used to eat bad and hard bread that he always dip it in his beer or water before eating it. Where you in the navy too ? The dwarf starts to laugh. 

Even washed down the bread is delicious, Rell has a hard time resisting the urge to eat more of it. (Fort save roll 10 + 2). The dwarf noticing Rell appreciation for the bread offers him more. Rell looks at the bread, saliva starts to flow out of his mouth simply looking at the bread. 

-----

Calondor approaches the Dwarf who is already talking with Morrison. Morrison already learned from his discussion with him that the current mayor of the town is now a rebel who flee from the village. The dwarf seems to be a big mouth who really likes to talk so getting that information was fairly easy. The dwarf wants to impress Morrison with all his knowledge of gossips. "He wanted to keep the silver of the mine all for himself and then accused the venerable Vr'rult, is the wise elf of the village, of wanting to control the whole town. But Venerable Vr'rult saw through his little game and denounced him in front of the whole town. He then flee to the forest with his associates and has been attacking our silver and weapon merchant ever since with their little group. But don't worry you have nothing to worry, Venerable Vr'rult is organising our defense and inside the city wall you have nothing to worry about.
As Calondor approaches and asks for ale and a room. "That will be 6sp my good men, for that price you also get a small meal."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 8, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor get's six silver pieces out and hands them to the dwarf "I'd like to get my meal then, what are you serving this evening?"


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 8, 2005)

ooc Morrison is gonna assume that Nadour hasnt called out the guard against us, since no one is talking about Nadour or us.

Morrison, seeing Rell take a bite of the bread, turns to the friendly dwarf, shakes his hand and says "Excuse me, may I talk to you more later...maybe over dinner?"   He then walks over to Rell, slaps him on the back, and says "Rell, we need to go take care of those errands, before it gets too late.  Afternoon gentlemen,"  he nods to the halfling and dwarf "Sorry to drag my friend away, but business awaits no man.  Would you mind if I take some of that bread, havent had a bite to eat?"   Morrison takes some of the bread, and drags (metaphorically speaking) Rell outside.

Outside, down the street, and around a corner, in relative privacy, Morrison, pushes the bread into a pouch, turns to Rell and says quietly "Rell...did you forget HIGHLY ADDICTIVE bread!?  Are you ok...feeling anything yet?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Damn, sorry, I didn't mean to be lollygagging."  He takes another piece of bread, and drops it in a pocket. "Yes, get some bread its very good here. The beer is a little frightning , but the bread is first rate."  Then to the Dwarf, "It was a pleasure meeting you. Please talk to the mine administrator about me." He nods and follows Morrison out. As soon as no one is looking he gets rid of the bread. 

Once away he tells Morrison. "I figured they were testing me offering the bread. I thought with my size one small piece dilluted with that really strong beer would be okay."  He shakes his head. "That bread is pretty potent stuff. It tastes unsually good and I feel a strong desire to eat some more, but I think I can handle it. Its making my mouth water. I guess part of me wanted to see what we were up against in getting people to stop eating it."  He takes out his waterskin and tries to wash the taste of it out of his mouth.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

The dwarf answers very casually at Calondor. "Pork chops with potatoes and bread. 

As he finishes a nice elven women stands on the stage. She wears a beautifull dress that really reveals a lot of her curves. She has long silver hair and purples eyes. With her two elven muscisian. She looks at them whispers something and they starts playing. "Hi all my name is Il'lassia, and I will be interpreting an elven song that my great grand mother was signing me when I was a young elf. It talks about the feeling felt by a women waiting for her husband to come back from the war. Hope you will enjoy it as much as I do singning it" The elf has an impressive presence on stage and most of the people in the room shut up when she spokes. She starts signing beautifully in elven. Most people don't understand the word but most seems moved by the emotion the lady is putting in her performance.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 8, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Sounds good. Don't give me any bread though, that's about all we could afford when I was a child so I don't eat it much now that I have more money." Calondor smiles a disarming smile "Also I'd like to talk to you about performing here for awhile, could you use another performer?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

Calondor roll diplomacy 4 +7

The dwarf quickly serves Calondor his meal but don't put any bread. He whispers to him"You don't know what you are missing young men."
He listen carefully at the half elf, always telling him to lower the tone affraid that he might disturbed the singer on stage. He replies whispering"Hmm, don't know, I already have all the people I need to fill my days at the moment. If you are still around in a few months maybe I could give you a try but for now like I said it's impossible. Thanks for the interest.  The dwarf turns towards other customers, leaving Calondor to his meal.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 8, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor nods at the dwarfs words "Ok we'll see then I guess" Calondor eats his meal in silence listening to the fine music.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas orders two ales and passes one to Fror and then tries to find an empty table out of the way.  "Elves everywhere you go around here," he exclaims as the elven lass takes her place on the stage.

"You never said, friend, what that little trick was that you pulled on the road," says Makas in reference to Fror's use of the wand to disrupt Nadour.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

"Get used to it, this is Axyr, elf and human control this land. Heck the Empress is an elf and she will probably still be there at the time of our death."

When Makas asks about the little trick on the road Fror smiles. "let's just say that cooking isn't my primary occupation, but let's enjoy the spectacle shall we. I like to keep some secret to myself"


----------



## Mithran (Feb 9, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Seeing Makas and Fror sit down Calondor picks his food up and walks over to their table "Mind if I sit with you two for a bit?"


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 9, 2005)

"Rell, since we left on 'errands', why dont we go find the baker?"

Assuming Rell doesnt object, Morrison will go looking for the baker.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant*

"Sure, we must keep up appearances. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I get the feeling that strangers get watched pretty closely here." After a moment he adds, "Just don't let me eat any bread. I have a feeling the smell of it will be tempting."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

OOC How will Morrison proceed to find the baker?


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 10, 2005)

ooc ask around, I suppose we can be fairly subtle, asking what shops there are, we might even mention how we tried this fabulous bread, and would like to visit the bakery.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas drops the conversation with Fror as Calondor approaches.  He gestures in agreement to Calondor's request to join the stone brethren as he takes another swig of the ale.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 10, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor seats himself "Mmm, good food here" Calondor looks towards Fror and lowers his voice a good deal "Their cook could probably take a few lessons from you though" Calondor starts talking at normal volume again "So Makas what do you think of the fine music here?" Calondor takes a few bites of food.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

The dwarf snorts quietly at the obviousness of Calondor's statement about the food, having developed quite a taste for Fror's cooking.  "The music is a bit puncey, but probably okay for your sort of folk.  Got any good ideas so far?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

Morrison asks the dwarf bartender where he could buy the bread. "You like it don't you. It's really easy, turn left as you get out on the market it's about 6 stores away from here. You will notice a large insigna with a piece of bread. There will probably be a small line up at this hour. Oh one last thing tell Dreai that you are foreigners and that I sent you, He will probably give you one each for free  The dwarf goes back to serve other customers. 

Morrison and Rell heads out to the baker. They walk about 100 feet and reach the bakery. As the dwarf said a small line up has build up in front of the store. Morrison estimates the waiting time at about 10-15 minutes. 

Around them the market is very busy and they notice a few guard patrol walking down the alley making sure that order is maintained.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Once they are alone on the street Rell says, "Free bread for newcomers? This plot is well organized." Gesturing at the line and the nearby guards he adds, "I don't the a confrontation right now is going to be healty for us. What do you think?"


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 10, 2005)

"We better stand in line and get the bread, just in case someone checks.  Also, it will give us the opportunity to meet or at least see the baker.  After this, we need to check in with the others, find out what everyone has learned, and make plans.  I suspect we will want to do something tonight."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 10, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor speaks in a low voice so as not to be overheard "Well my 'friends' over there are going on a job in the mines just in case we decide that ammounts to anything. However my main thought is that it might be a good idea to get jobs so we don't look to suspicious." Calondor leans back having cleaned up his plate "We don't have much information yet, though we might want to talk with our honored friend Vr'rult"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

"I thought I already had a job," grumbles Makas.  "But aye, I could work the mines.  I have spent much time under the ground and know rocks likes my own lineage."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 10, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor leans in towards Makas "You don't have a job any more when your boss turns traitor, unfortunately" Calondor looks around "I'm not sure what work I can find, being as I'm a musician and the dwarf who owns this place say's he's all booked up"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas spits onto the floor.  "Yeah, it's a damn fine mess we walked into," he says.  "I'll have a word in the owner's ear about you playing, if you like?"


----------



## Mithran (Feb 11, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"If you think it will help it might be a good plan"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2005)

Rell and Morrison waits in line for about ten minutes surrounded by common folks. They discuss about the weather, how good the bread is here and when the old Vr'rult will have children with his new and younger wife.

At the counter, a young women and her mother serves the people. The young human women skin is a mix of white and black skin. Both women are very polite with their customers. At the back, a huge men, from the southern colony from the color of his skin, is working at the stove preparing enormous quantities of bread. 

Morrison and Rell are welcomed by the younger lady. "Hello, So what will it be" She says with a warm smile. Morrison and Rell can see all kind of bread (from various cereal) of all kind of shape on the rack behind the young lady.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 11, 2005)

Morrison will purchase a medium loaf, and try to get a sense of the mood of the baker (sense motive please? to determine if he is happy/depressed/oppressed)

ooc Depending on the mood of the baker, Morrison may try something.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell makes small talk while in line, trying hard to fit in as an ordinary fellow. Rell points to something exotic looking on the shealf. "Wow, the bread in this town is so good. And you've got all sorts of things I've never seen. I'll take one of those." He too is trying to gage the mood of the baker and his assistants as well as the people in line.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas nods to Calondor and gets up and walks across to the bar.  Ordering another ale, he waits until he goes to pay the dwarf before saying "My friend says you are all full with entertainers and have no space for him.  Let's just say he could use the money, as I'm not going to shout him any drinks [said with a wink], and you'd likely have paid worse performers in your time."

"To Moraddin!" he says as he takes a gulp of the ale and heads back to the table.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor is finishing his food off when Makas goes to talk to the dwarf at the bar. Calondor tries to judge the dwarfs reaction to Makas' words. Calondor is chuckling when Makas get's back to the table "So that's dwarven diplomacy is it?, I must say you dwarves are an interesting sort"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

The young lady smiles back at Morrison and gives him his bread. "That will be 1 gobelet, Sir". Morrison carefully observes the baker's mood (sense motive XXX+3) The men seems quite tire and a bit nervous. The young lady notices Morrison observing the baker. (bluff 9)"The men behind is my father, the owner of this place.".

Rell is served by the older lady. (diplomacy 19+1) The women initially scared by the half-giant size, warm up at his comment. "Of course, this is the best bread you can find miles around, For you, a newcommer I will give you the first one free.. She then takes the biggest bread she can from the basket that pointed Rell and brings it to him. Smelling the aroma, Rell (will save 2+4) looses his senses. His mouth becomes watery and becomes obsesed with the bread. He completly forgets to observe the baker, dedicating his entire attention the piece of bread in front of him. 

--------

The dwarf listen carefully Makas, as he serves him another beer. (diplomacy 2-2+6)"I understand but I really don't have more place for another performer. If you are looking for a job I strongly recommand you the mine. Salary is good and you are fed for free, plus they really miss people so they hire almost anybody.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

Fror, looking at Makas poor convincing attempts tells Calondor. "A very good guy, but don't ask him to negociate anything. I guess you should teach him a trick or two" end Fror winking at Calondor.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2005)

*Rell*

The half-giant takes the big piece of bread. "You are very generous. It positively makes my mouth water." As they turn away he says to his companion with as much control as he can muster, "Morrison, let us hurry, I can hardly wait to eat this bread."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 12, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

"His soft hands won't fare well in the mines," Makas says laughingly to the barkeep as he turns to move back to the table.

"Diplomacy?" Makas queries Calondor.  "Dwarves 'aven't got much use for diplomacy.  That's why Moradin gave us the love of the axe and the hammer."


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 12, 2005)

"Ah, of course Rell, lets go enjoy the bread."  Morrison leads Rell at a brisk walk to another alley where they are unobserved, where he takes the bread away and stuffs it in a bag.  "I'm sorry Rell, I didnt realize how strongly even that little bit of bread had affected you.  From now on, I will take that into consideration.  I'm not sure, but I think that baker is unhappy with what's going on, and will help us if we give him a chance.  I just need to figure out how to meet with him, so that no one will be suspicious."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor laughs "I suppose. I wonder where Rell and Morrison have gone off to?"


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 13, 2005)

"Well it's been long enough.  We should head back to the inn, and talk to the others."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell shakes his head sadly, "Hey Morrison, I'm sorry. I feel I have let you all down. I didn't realize how it had affected me either. I couldn't think straight when we got to the front of the line. I didn't get a read on the place or the people at all. You better take someone else when you go to meet the baker." He sighs, "Yes we should be able to get back now. Maybe if I can talk Forr into filling my stomach that will take the edge off my desire for the bread. If one piece can make me feel like this we have a real challenge on our hands."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

The dwarf replies to Calondor "If he, as you pretend,  is a talented musician maybe he could entertain the worker in the mine or inspire them in there work. Sorry I can't help here"

------
The two lady are a bit surprised by Morrison attitude, but they are too busy with other customer to do anything about it. 

Morrison and Rell walks back in the smoke and soft music of the bar. Rell is finding it difficult to resist the urge to eat the bread. He keeps on thinking about the bread in Morrison bag. A sudden anger strikes him, like if he didn't eat anything today.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant*

Rell quickly scans the bar looking for Forr.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 14, 2005)

Morrison will go to the bar, near the table Makas, Fror and Calondor are sitting at, and order ale for Rell and himself.  Then, in a voice loud enough for Makas, Fror and Calondor to hear he says "Well, I'm gonna take a nap before dinner, Rell.  Why dont you come to my room, thats room 208, and we can get dinner together." Morrison finishes his ale, goes to the outhouse, jakes, or whatever passes for waste disposal, and disposes of the bread, hopefully so it will go unnoticed.  Finally, he goes to his room, room 208, and waits.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor shows no signs of moving at Morrison's words and sits right where he is. Calondor will order another ale finish it somewhat quickly go ask for his key from dwarf and go upstairs in search of 208. (Naturally looking like he is only hunting for his room)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Sounds good," Rell mumbles and heads upstairs trying hard not to look at anyone's table too closely.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas reads the hidden message in Morrison's words, but decides that it would be too obvious if they all suddenly disappear on some pretext.  Instead he slugs back some more of the ale and keeps chatting with Fror, confident that the others can make a sound decision and inform him in passing at a later time.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Morrison drop subtely the wrapped bread in the gargage. Nobody seems to notice, and if they did, seems to care. 

Going up, Morrison and Rell (spot Morrison roll 14+8, Rell 14+4) a men who seems to be an employee of the Inn, but is acting strangely, keeping a close eye on them. He pretends to be watering a large plant, but no water can be seen flowing out of his jar. 

---

Calondor orders another beer to a nice human lady. "Hello sweety, what would it be for you. I just started my shift and notice that you were new in town and wondered if I could do something for you." The lady really seems to be picking up on the half-elf. 

----

Fror hearing Morrison comment is about to stand up to follow him but seeing how Makas doesn't move he just sits back and continue talking about various subjects. The mood of the bar is still very relaxed as the afternoon is slowly going by.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 15, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor smiles his most friendly smile "Yes I just arrived, I'm a musician looking for work at the moment. But I should not be keeping you from your duty's with this." Calondor sighs as if he'd really like to talk to her some more "I'll have another ale, thank you"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rell*

Once in the room Rell leans close to Morrison's ear "I take it you saw the man on the stairs watching us? I wouldn't be surprised to find him listening at our keyhole. I don't think it is safe for all of us to meet in here or they'll know we are together. Who ever 'they' are",  he adds with a sigh. He steps back a pace and speaks more loudly of the weather.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

The pretty lady smiles at the muscisian. "Don't worry, for a guy like you I have all the time in the world. So what a handsome hunk like you doing in such a pityfull village?

----

OOC Waiting for Morrison to continue the action in room 208.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 17, 2005)

ooc:  We are pretty much waiting on Calondor, Makas and Fror.  If none of them show up before dinner time...then Morrison and Rell will probably go to dinner.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 17, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Well I go from town to town playing my music for the people of the town. And I've found that the people from small towns can be more.. friendly than those from big towns" smiles again
then after a few moments frowns "I really must go put my things away and wash up, see you when you get off?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 17, 2005)

*Makas (dwaf warrior)*

Makas watches as Calandor makes his excuses to leave the serving wench and go upstairs.  leaning back in his chair, the dwarf warrior keeps drinking his ale and chatting to Fror, just watching the bar room and the people in it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

The women smiles back at Calondor and winking at him she adds "Would that be too indiscrete to ask for your room? My name is Syla if you need anything"

-----

About a minute after Rell and Morrison entered the room, someone knocks on their door. "Room service, we are bringning you a little meal, compliment of the house"


----------



## Mithran (Feb 18, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor smiles "My name is Calondor, (Calondor tells her his room number *) hope to see you soon" Calondor get's up and goes upstairs first to his room where he puts his backpack, rapier and bow in the chest locks it and pockets the key. Then Calondor walks to Morrison's room pretending not to be looking at the room numbers.

What Calondor does once in the hall where Morrison's room is depends on what he see's there.

OOC: *As far as I remember you didn't give me a number for Calondors room.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC Calondor got the 214, I played a sense motive check on the lady and Calondor didn't felt that the lady was trying to lie or hide anything from him, she just really seamed to be interested by him.

As he gets out of his room, he notices two well groomed employee of the Inn knocking at Morrison room. (sense motive XXX+3) the two mens seems quite nervous and agitated for people who are simply performing their daily job.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 18, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor nods to the men in the hall "Good evening gentlemen, what's going on?" Calondor asks the question in a voice that suggests completely inocent bystander.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 18, 2005)

Morrison looks at Rell, holds out his fist, and nods his head.  He waits a moment for Rell to react, and then, prepared for a fight, opens the door.  "How may I help you?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell quickly pulls himself together and steps out of sight of the door, the blue mindblade springs into being in his hand. He nods to Morrison. He is ready for a fight to take his mind off the damnable bread.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

A tall men dressed in a white suit with a small blue cup embroyed on his right pocket nervously salute Morrison. Replacing his well combed hair the men says. "Sir we are bringning you a meal, courtesy of the direction."

The other man answers Calondor "Special delivery for the new people in town." (Calondor sense motive XXX+3, spot 14+1) Calondor notices that the floor seems frigthfully empty all of a sudden. He also notice that the men talking to him looked at something behind him for a split second.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell frowns at the man's words and thinks, _More drugged food huh. I think not. _ Rell does his best to stay out of sight and keep the mind blade concealed, but he is as taunt as a loaded crossbow ready to spring into action.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 19, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor turns back towards his door hoping to spot what was behind him. If he doesn't see anything he slowly walks away from the two men in the hall (Hopefully slow enough to catch any action).

If nothing notable occurs Calondor goes down to clean up and goes back upstairs.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 20, 2005)

"Very kind of you.  However, I am trying to take a nap, please come back in a couple hours, and I will be glad to receive you."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 20, 2005)

Calondor, quickly turns his head to see what's behind him. Before completly turning his head his eyes sees the barmaid climbing the nearby stairs in her back in the reflection of a wall mirror. 

The men who spoke to him, put his hand under his working jacket to go get something hidden under it. "Sorry pal"

Initiative. 
Calondor 18
Waiter addressing Calondor 18
Waiter at the door 15
Barmaid 13
Rell 11
Morrison 8

(OOC Sense motive Calondor. He notices from the men facial expression that he seems unatease and maybe even shy.)


----------



## Mithran (Feb 20, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor folds his arms and continues walking but he is preparing for the worst.

OOC: Calondor will move as little as possible to still seem normal.
OOC: Is the barmaid just a random bar maid or the bar maid I was talking to before?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 20, 2005)

OOC The bar maid you talked before


----------



## Mithran (Feb 21, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

OOC: in that case..

Calondor smiles at Syla as he see's her come up the stairs "Hello, I wasn't expecting you for a little while yet.. I haven't been to wash yet"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

The barmaid visibely surprised to be caught following him, lowers her eyes on the ground. 

The men that was approaching Calondor on the other side of the corridor pulls out a small metalic rope from his jacket and jumps on Calondor from behind. (roll natural 20! touch attack.) Calondor can feels the steel tighteng his neck, completly preventing him from shouting. The metal painfully starts to cut his flesh. 

The other men at the door of Morrison room, politely answers him back "No problem Sir, we will pass later" He then puts himself against the door preventing anyone from opening it. (bluff roll 10; Morrison sense motive 13+3 Rell 4+2+5 circom) For some reason Morrison doesn't like the way the man sounded when he replied. The replies was a bit too quick and unprofessional.  

The waitress rushes near the struggling Calondor, and open a nearby room with a key.(room 212).  A overweight man is sleeping in the room, The waitress was silencious enough not to awake the men. 

(OOC waiting for your action)


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 22, 2005)

ooc:  Wouldnt the door of the room open into the room?  Well either way...

Morrison either opens the door (foolish man trying to block the wrong direction), or attempts to bull rush through the door, and the man.  Assuming he notices the attack on Calondor at that point, he will move to his aid (probably a tumble movement).


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC Sorry you are right. The men holds the handle towards him. The handle is a not a round nob, It is a small lever so he can hold it better.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 22, 2005)

ooc:  NP, darn, I kinda liked the guy leaning up against the door with all his strength, and then falling to the floor as I open it. Oh well.

Morrison tries to open the door (str vs str?).  Assuming he succeeds and notices Calondor's plight, he tumbles as close to Calondor as he can.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 22, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor feels the wire tighten around his neck and try's to choke out something but he finds he can't call out. Calondor draws a dagger with some difficulty and attempts to stab the man behind him.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Seeing Morrison struggling with the door Rell looks down at him and says, "Perhaps I should be the one to do that?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 23, 2005)

Morrison unsure about the men answer tries to open the door and notices that it's is jammed. Morrison forces his way outside the room (roll str 3+3 vs 6) The door barely budges. Just enough to allow Rell to grab it by the side and force it open. The men unable to hold against both Rell and Morrison effort let it go. (Morrison balance 3+9, Rell 8+3) both are able to keep their footing.(end of action for this round)

Round 2
Initiative. 
Calondor 18
Waiter addressing Calondor 18
Waiter at the door 15
Barmaid 13
Rell 11
Morrison 8
Calondor struggling with the rogues tries to unsheat his dagger to strike his opponent with it. Holding the wire with one hand and the dagger with the other, the blade facing down he strikes, (18+3-4;dmg 4+2) The blade hits the man in the kidney. His injury starts bleeding but he keeps his grip on Calondor and continue to choke him (dmg 5).Calondor feels his warm blood flowing along his arm holding the steel rope. 

The waiter in front of the door picks a dagger from under his vest and jump on Calondor with the barmaid both help the other waiter, pushing him inside the room. (Calondor str 11+2 vs 13+4) Calondor unable to resists is rushed inside the room by the other three. The sleeping men suddenly wakes up, obviously panicked by what he is seeing.  

(action Rell and Morrison.)


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 23, 2005)

Morrison will move to the waiter and attack.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas sits quietly at the table, drinking his ale and talking with Fror, watching those around the bar and oblivious to the goings on upstair (unless of course he hears something that arouses his suspicion).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell charges into the fight against Calondor and leaps at the foe attempting to grapple the man choking him. 

OOC: Grapple attempt +9 (bab0+4 size, +3 str, +2 charge) unarmed damage 1d4+3 20/x2 crit.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Sadly with the music Makas can't hear a thing (roll Listen 8+4) nor Fror they continue their discussion about how annoying the elves can be  

Rell surges out of the room, (spot 1+3, listen 7+4 ) but can't notice where the men went losing the rest of his action.

Morrison follows Rell outside (spot 8+8) and immediatly notices the door open of the nearby room. He also notices people struggling behind it. He rushes towards it assuming that's where the waiter went. As he approaches the door he sees Calondor struggling with the two men and and the woman.

Morrison swiftly approaches the nearest waiter kicking him in the stomach (roll 14), but the men is quick enough to dodge Morrison's attack. 

(Waiting for Calondor action)


----------



## Mithran (Feb 24, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor try's to pull out of the strangle hold the waiter has him in.
OOC: Escape artist?. And is it possible to play dead with the bluff skill?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 25, 2005)

Calondor struggles to get himself free from the grip of the men. (Opposed Graple Calondor 11+3 vs 22) Calondor unable to get free, the man continue to tighten his grip on his neck (dmg 4). The metal is now going inside his flesh. Calondor knows he won't hold much longer, unable to breath he slowly starts to loose consciousness. 

The waiter at the door continue to fight with Morrison he charges on him with the hope of pushing him away from the door. The waiters throw himself on Morrison, oppening himself up to Morrison.(AoO roll 4+4) Morrison targets the head but his punch slides on the man skull without any effect. He continues his charge. (touch attack  8) but Morrison is quick enough to push himself out of the way.

The barmaid insides throw her dagger at the customer in the bed (roll 23 , dmg 9). The men received the dagger in the throat, he crashes back in his bed. A pool of blood  quickly growing starts to staint the white sheats. 

(action Morrison and Rell; Rell is now able to act. The spot roll was just to see if he could see what was happening quickly enough to intervene during the last round.)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell rushes the man choking Calondor trying to knock him loose. 

OOC: Bull rush +7.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 25, 2005)

Morrison will flurry, using a Stunning fist attempt on the first attack.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 26, 2005)

Rell rushes in the room and jumps on the men killing Calondor (touch roll 19; bull rush 14+7 vs 8) Rell pushes the men on the wall 10' feets behind passing him through the back window of the room. The window breaks into pieces and the man falls 20 feets below in the crowd (dmg 5) already injured the fall is fatal. The waitress unarmed was unable to do anything to stop Rell. 

Morrison starts to pummel his opponents with attack. The men seems visibly horrified how easily is compagnion was dismissed by Rell. Morrison can see fear in the eyes of the waiter.  (roll nat 1 and 8+2) Morrison attacks with ferocity but is unable to make any of his blow count. 

Round 3
Initiative. 
Calondor 18 (disabled at -2)
Waiter addressing Calondor 18 (dead)
Waiter at the door 15 
Barmaid 13
Rell 11
Morrison 8

Calondor on his knee is slowly dying. Calondor unable to act sees the pool of blood on the room rug quickly grow, feeded by his own blood.

The men facing Morrison, gets too scared and starts running down the stairs leading to the main floor shouting "Assassin, Assassin, they killed a men in his bed, Assassin"(withdraw action)

The waitress looks at Rell and leaves the room flipping on Morrison left (tumble roll 13) But Morrison is quick enough to attack her (roll nat 20;4 no critical dmg 8) he puts as she turns around he kicks her in the kidney. The lady shouts with pain on the impact but continue to run in the corridor towards the window at the end of it. 

(actions)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell rushes to Calondor's side to try and stop the flow of blood, ignoring the yelling waiters for the moment. 

OOC: Heal skill +2


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 26, 2005)

Morrison (hoping that Rell can save Calondor), goes after the barmaid, attacking with another stunning fist, and subdual damage.  Yelling "The assassin is running for a window, SHE is running for the window!!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 27, 2005)

Morrison dashes through the corridor behind the woman. He is able to catch her when she gets to about 10' feets from the window. (roll 8+4+4unarmed opponent) He grabs her by the arm and flip her towards him, he follow with an attack on the neck. (dmg 5 subdual) the blow nocks her out and Morrison catches her before she collapse on the ground. 

Rell turns his attention towards Calondor and using a piece of the bedsheat tries to stop the blood flowing from Calondor wounds. (roll 15+2) He his able to stop the blood temporarly, but the poor men may need some healing magic or someone with better skills than his to completly stabilise him. 

Makas and Fror discussion is interrupted by what seems to be an employee of the Inn shouting about an Assassin, coming down the stairs. An at about the same time a few villager enters the Inn main door with the body of another employee. "Quick this men fall from the window, he seems seriously injured"

The music stops and people in the Inn starts panicking.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas slams his drink down and looks across to Fror.  "It couldn't be them, could it?" he asks rhetorically of the gnome.  Standing up, he moves across to the base of the stairs to see what is happening.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Satisfied he has done all he can and that Calondor's fate is now in someone else's hands Rell moves quickly to the bed to see if there is anything that might be done for the man there.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 2, 2005)

Morrison slings the woman over his shoulder, and heads off down the stairs, calling out "I've captured one of the assassins, but there are two people up here that desparately need healing."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 2, 2005)

Makas allows his gaze to meet Morrison's momentarily, as the monk carries his burden down the stairs, before turning back and sitting at his table with Fror to maintain the separation of the two groups.  "Someone's hurt upstairs," he whispers to the gnome.  "But I've no healing skill.  I wonder what happened?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 2, 2005)

Fror looks back at Makas carefully putting his beer on the table "I don't have any either, but it doesn't look good" Fror stay seaten waiting to see if Makas is willing to blow their cover and go help Morrison. 

The employee now on the main floor of the Inn seeing Morrison carry the barmaid replies pointing Morrison " It's him, he killed Francesca and his big monstrous friend threw Vitor out of the window" He turns and take a look at the villager carrying the body of the men that was thrown out of the window. 

(opposed Diplomacy Morrison roll 18+0 vs 26+5circumstancial) Morrison sounds pretty convincing but the man has a very sharp tongue and seems to be known in the Inn. Most of the crowd in the bar starts panicking and are heading towards the exit, the warrior Calondor met a bit earlier all completly drunk grab their weapon and heads with a few brave villager towards Morrison armed with weapon, broken bottle or pieces of chair. 

Rell approaches the poor victim. The man is badly hurt but still alive. Rell must act quickly or he will soon die. He already lost a lot of blood and won't hold much longuer. 

(heal roll 20+2) Rell does his best to stop the bleeding and by wrapping thightly another piece of bedsheat around his injury he effectively stops the bleeding, saving the men's life.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell gently props up the wounded Calondor. He takes great care not to injure him further. He takes out his potion of curing and carefully pours it down Calondor's throat. This done he moves to the stairs to gage the situation downstairs and keep an eye on the door to the room making sure no one disturbs his patients.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 2, 2005)

Morrison looks the employee in the eyes (Intimidate) and says "I'm sure you are mistaken sir.  I have captured this assassin alive, and if you look you will see the other assassin's hands are still bloody from the garrotte he was using."  Morrison points at the body.

Morrison then turns to the drunken warriors and says "One of the victims is that half-elf friend of yours, by the way."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 2, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

As he watches the exchange between Morrison and his accuser, Makas loosens his throwing axe at his belt for easy access; ale forgotten for the moment.  "I don't like this one bit," Makas whispers to Fror as he keeps his eyes on the drunken crowd moving in on his companion.  "It's times like these that I wish I had my waraxe handy," he adds.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Rell slowly poors the healing potion in Calondor mouths as he enters his mouth Rell can see the half-elf injury starting to close. (+5hp Calondor now at +3) Calondor wakes up and finish drinking the tastefull potion. His neck is still bleeding but what was an almost mortal cut a few seconds ago is now a superficial cut going through his entire neck. 

Rell then heads downstairs.

Morrison menace the men (roll 12) with a dark deep look. The employee bolstered by the surronding crowd doesn't budge and replies "He is a lyer, I saw them pointing Morrison. The men seems scared of Morrison but finds courage in the fact that the crowd is behind him. Morrison looks at the thug that attack Calondor and notice that he is covered with blood from going through the window and falling from the 2nd floor. 

The leader of the group stops when Morrison mention his half-elf friend. "I have nothing to do with this assassin, don't try to get me involved in your story" The men who is barely able to stand on his two feet draw his sword and charges Morrison in the stairs. (roll Balance 8-10) Has he steps on the third steps of the stairs he slips falls head first on the stairs and roll back down the stairs.

Most people now left the bar, only the mercenary, the owner and a few brave villager are left. The keep a good distance from Morrison scared of what he might do, but not allowing him to leave the area. 

Fror whispers to Makas "So, we do something, I can knock a few of them uncouscious if you want."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Fror whispers to Makas "So, we do something, I can knock a few of them uncouscious if you want."



"Only if we have to," he whispers in reply, hand still on his handaxe.  "I don't want to give anything away if we don't have to."


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 4, 2005)

Morrison turns to the crowd "Obviously this poor fool is to terrified to think clearly.  Why would I have captured this woman alive if I was the assassin?  Why dont two of you go upstairs and take a look, maybe her victim has survived and will support my side of the story."  Morrison, seemingly randomly, points at the owner and Makas.  "You two, why dont you go upstairs and take a look.  In fact, " Morrison pulls out one of his Cure Light Wounds potions and offers it to Makas, "take this curative potion and see if you can save her victim."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell comes down the stairs. He wears a fierce look on his face almost daring anyone in the bar to contridict what he has to say. "Nobody's dead up here, but we do need a competent healer. It's time for everyone to calm down and we'll ask this woman and that man why they were trying to kill the bard and the man in the bed. We are all going to settle down and get some answers. There has been enough bloodshed for one night."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2005)

Makas looks at Morrison as he offers the potion.  He is just about to stand up when Rell comes down the stairs and reports.

"Well laddy," Makas says to Morrison and the group of men.  "It seems clear that you don't need me anymore.  It looks like you caught the assassin and your friend has saved one of her victims."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 6, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor opens his eyes and nods at Rell "Thanks" Calondor looks around for a moment taking in the situation then stands up and walks over to the hurt man in the bed. Seeing that the man is pretty bad off he begins to hum a short melody gestures and lays his hand on the man.

OOC: Cure light

Calondor stay's with the man to see if his healing helped him enough.

OOC: Very sorry for the lack of posting but I did not have access to the internet for a few days


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 6, 2005)

(Rell Diplomacy roll 18+1) As Rell appears in the stairs and tells about what happened the few villager left and the warrior shut up. Looking at him not knowing what to do. The drunk leader who is slowly standing back up, Obviously is used to those kinds drunk accident, tells the crowd "I suggest we listen to these man, and verify if what they say is true, if not we will kill them here HAHAHAHAHA"

The Dwarf owner stands ahead of the villager and adds "I guess this warrior is right, please surrender your weapon and lead us to the scene of the crime."

----

Calondor still recovering from his injury approaches the badly wounded man and uses his healing magic to bring him back to consciousness. (CLW 8+2) The men dagger injury completly dissapears. He opens his eyes, touches his neck feeling it and still don't understanding what just happened. He looks around, looking at the pool of blood in the bed, the bloody dagger lying nearby and Calondor sitting on his bed. With eyes full of gratitude "I am not too sure of what just happened, seems more like a dream than anything else. In any case thanks Sir. My name is Utrolac, I am a merchant from Mergovia, I am here to buy silver for my King" Calondor can notice a slight foreing accent in the man otherwise perfect Axyrian.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell heads back upstairs to explain what happened. He is wary of the innkeep given that the would be assassins seem to be in his employ. He appears unarmed, but of course his mind blade is but a thought away.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 6, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"I am Calondor and I am glad to be of help" Calondor wipes some of the blood off his hands "I am a travelling bard."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 7, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

The dwarven warrior says nothing as the stand off is seemingly resolved.  Sitting back down at the table, he picks up his ale and drinks again from it.  "That was close," he says to Fror.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 7, 2005)

"I will wait down here, while Rell escorts some of you upstairs.  Good job saving those people by the way Rell.

Now does anyone know anything about this assassin girl or her accomplice?  Why would she attack the poor half-elf or the fellow in the room upstairs?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell smiles at the praise and proceeds upstairs thinking, _Did I save them or us?_


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 7, 2005)

The dwarf grunts a Morrison with a mad facial expression. "Wait a minute my friend, you are coming with us, we won't free you until it's clear that you aren't involved in all this. He turns towards the other employee. "You too, come over here" As the group of warrior closes on him. He shouts to the crowd. "The elder sage,  won't be happy with your behavior, you will hear from us again." The men starts tumbling among the warrior hoping to escape the room (roll 15;28;22) rolling and flipping through the soldier he reaches the door and starts running down the street. 

The dwarf curses at the inhability of the warrior to stop him. "Now I am going to have to explain myself at the grand tribunal." He looks at Morrison visbely stress and slightly scared (sense motive 13+3 DC 10)"You better have a darn good alibi now if you want to save your skin and ours my poor friend"

-------

"It's a pleasure. I still don't understand what happened, why was I attacked savagely like that. I was told that Axyrian law were similars to ours but I after what just happened I am really questioning. Attacking me with no reasons, He if you don't want me to buy your silver just say no, I will understand. 

Calondor (sense motive 11+3 DC10) senses that the men is a bit loosing it, talking very quickly and jumping from one topic to another without finishing his sentence. He is clearly still under shock.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 7, 2005)

"Alibi?  In this town, you need an alibi when attacked by assassins? I think the fact that my friend and I saved both of the assassin's victims, and captured one of the assassins alive, should do pretty well.  At this point, I'm thinking that fellow who just fled the scene was probably working with the assassins.  He didnt help us against the assassins, and now that no one wants to fight, he runs away.  If you wish me to go with you, I am happy to comply."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 7, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

*edit* double post.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 7, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Calm down and I will try to explain to the best of my ability. You see it is rather complicated. They were trying to find a place where they wouldn't be seen to kill me. I don't think it has to do with you or you wanting to buy their silver. And yes Axyrian law does not look kindly on things like this, but there are some willing to risk breaking laws."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 8, 2005)

As Makas sits down Fror is nervously gigling on his seat "Makas shouldn't we go upstair in case thing turns bad. I personally don't like the fact that assassin were visibely after us." On that Fror stands up and heads upstairs. "I will put some light on this"

-----
Calondor (diplomacy 18+7) reassuring word calms the men. "Thank you Calondor, glad that we both made it, and reassured somehow that all this had nothing to do with me"
-----
Morrison and Rell head back upstairs with the rest of the very nervous crowd. They both can feel the eyes of the crowd on them, almost judging them without knowing the fact. (sense motive xxx)

The group slowly approaches the room of the merchant. The dwarf quickly opens the door like if he was trying to catch people on the act. All you see is Calondor and a middled aged men talking in the room. 

The dwarf visibely friustrated points at Calondor and Utrolac"You and you. This room is a mess,there is blood everywhere, anybody cares to explain what just happened"

Morrison notices that the lady he is carrying on his back is slowly coming back to reality.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 8, 2005)

Makas, curious to know how Fror could throw some light on the subject, slurps down the rest of his ale and plants the empty mug on the table before moving to follow the enigmatic gnome.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 8, 2005)

ooc: You know that subdual damage takes hours to recover correct?

Morrison "accidentally" bumps into a wall slamming the poor maid (subdual damage), and rendering her unconcious again.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 8, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Yes I will explain, two of your waiters and that bar maid over there" Calondor nods towards the barmaid Morrison is carrying "Attempted to kill me, one of them got a garot around my neck the other two helped shove me into this man's room where they wouldn't be seen. The barmaid stabbed the man in the bed there as evidenced by the pool of blood around him. The two men continued to strangle me with the garot until those two men saved both of us from the assassins." Calondor points out Morrison and Rell "Now perhaps *you* would like to do some explaining dwarf, why were your waiters trying to kill me?."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell nods in agreement with Calondor's story. "We heard a commotion in the hall and came out to see what was going on. I had to knock that man",  pointing to the waiter who went out the window, "off the Bard or he would have succeeded in slaying him. I rendered what first aid I could and used a potion to save his life."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 9, 2005)

Calondor diplomacy 2+7

The dwarf who seems to have that thing against Calondor starts getting nervous at his accusation "How do you dare accuse me, in my own establishement. The people working here are very competent and profesional people. Who do you think you are stanger to talk to me on that tone. 

The merchant still sitting on the bed. "Sir, this is obviously a misunderstanding, these three mens saved my life. Please understand that we both have been victim from an attempted murder and that our nerves are a bit itchy. At no time we intended to put the integrety of your establishement in doubt.  (diplomacy 20) The men with the slight foreing accent smoothen things up with the dwarf. His tone is friendly and convincing. 

Fror and Makas gets to the scene.  

The dwarf calm down a little at the merchant intervention. He grumbles a few words to himself, and turns towards Morrison "Poor Francesca, what did you do to her?

The villager are still surounding the groups but their stance become less agressive after Calondor and Utrolac explanation. 

The mercenary seems dissapointed by the turn of event, obviously they would have enjoyed a little fight. 

Fror whispers to Makas "I suggest we search them, if we are lucky we could collect some clues on what or who motivated their action. This is becoming interesting, Hihihihi" He finishes laughing nervously.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 9, 2005)

*Makas (dwarf warrior)*

Makas nods at Fror.  "Do you need a diversion?" he whispers.

*If Fror answers yes*, then Makas starts to pick a fight with the mercs.  "Hey, ugly!" he says.  "You look like you're itchin' for a scrap the way you're eyein' off them saviours," he adds as he takes a step closer to the merc.  "And I'm in that kind of mood just to help you out.  No one should go givin' these good folk a hard time after savin this poor man.  Not unless they're up to sumtin' thats no good..." he ventures as he steps up to the merc and pokes him in the chest.

If the merc takes a swing, then Makas will respond with unarmed strikes (or grappling if necessary) whilst raging.  Otherwise he'll just keep trying to draw attention to himself by moving around a bit and getting louder and continuing to insult the mercs while Fror does his thing.  He won't draw his throwing axe unless the mercs draw first.

*If Fror answers no*, then Makas whispers, "Got any suggestions how to do that?"


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 9, 2005)

"Poor Francesca!?! Poor Francesca!??  This woman tried to murder 2 people, and I captured her alive!  By all the gods man, look at what she and her accomplises have done!"  Morrison points around the bloodsplattered room.  "You need to start accepting that some of your employees were not who you thought them to be."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 10, 2005)

Fror smiles at Makas suggestion and nod his affirmation. 

Makas Bluff 7 -2 + 5
The mercenary visibely looking for anything to starts a fight, quickly picks up with Makas weak and unconvincing attempt to provoke them. The leader answers back "Hey short stub who did you call ugly. Did you look at yourself. Hahahaha, I would be ashamed to go out in public" The group closes on Makas. The villager also distracted by his intervention turns their attention on him. 

Quickly seeing thing degenerate the owner grabs a club hidden under his cooking napron. "Please everybody be quiet there was enough blood drawn today, let's all stay civilised. Makas I am a bit dissapointed by your attitude I thought Dwarf from the mountain were more civilised and respectfull  (roll initimdate 15)

The warrior slowly back off of looking at Makas with a hainous drunk looks. "We will see each other again UGLY and that time you won't be as lucky, you can count on me"

The distraction allowed Fror to quickly search the barmaid body unseen (sleight of hand 16 DC 12) As the crowd cool down Makas can notice a smile of pride on his little friend face. 

The dwarf looks angrily at Morrison as he question the reputation of his Inn and his staff. (Diplomacy 6 ) The comment really annoyed the dwarf who tries to contain his rage. He looks at the blood and his forced to acknowledge the facts. One thing for sure is that Morrison didn't made a new friend. 

Utrolac approaches Morrison. "I suggest we put her in my bed, as we wait for the authority. He turns towards the dwarf "Hopefully someone call the them, no?" 

The dwarf still angry against Morrison answer roughly "No"

He turns toward the mercenary and asks them to go get the nearest patrol outside. A few mercenary leaves but others stays around.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 10, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor walks over to the dwarf who owns the bar "I really am sorry if I sounded like I was accusing you, it was a poor choice of words. Almost being killed makes one a bit on edge and prone to rash words"

Calondor then leans against the wall waiting for the authority's to come.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell continues to watch the people in the room to prevent any trouble. He takes what he hopes will be menacing pose to discourge any rash actions. He waits patiently for the authorities trying not to think about bread.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2005)

Makas sees the club.  He wasn't expecting that and doesn't want to challenge the bar keeper - not only because he is a dwarf.  "Looking forward to it," he says in reply to the merc - standing his ground for a few moments before letting the bar keep intervene and disperse the crowd.

He notices Fror's grin and heads back down to the table for another ale and waits for the gnome to reveal his findings.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 11, 2005)

Makas and Fror returns downstairs, the place is empty, except for the body of the men who attacked Calondor upstairs. Seeing the body Fror quickly runs towards the unattended body. "Better get rid of the evidence as quickly as possible" Not explaining more he approaches it and starts searching in the men's pocket. After a quick search Makas sees his face lit "TADAM" He says pulling out a bunch of colored piece of papers. He then heads back towards Makas and shows him the paper. "Look at this my friend, take a good look and tell me what you see" Adds the gnome with pride. Makas recognises extremely well done images of each members of the group. Calondor had a 1 drawn under his picture, Fror a 2, Rell a 3, Morrison a 4 and Makas a 5. "Looks like I was the second on the hit list"

Makas carefully observes the images, he is astonished by the quality of the drawing. He almost beleive that he his looking at himself in a mirror. (OOC There actually magical picture but Makas doesn't know that). On each of the images Makas (search roll 19+2 ; Fror search 9 DC 10) He notices from the background of the images and they way each of the character is dress that these images depict moments of yesterday. 

Fror concentrates a few seconds on the picture saying strange words and doing slight movement of the hand "They are magical, I feel conjuration magic emanating from these images"
----
A few seconds later 4 guards enter the Inn. They all wear the colors of the village. One of them kneel near the body of the dead assassin. The other three heads upstair. About a minute later a women dressed in a beautifully crafted chain shirt and wearing a nicely carved bastard sword on her back enters the Inn. She is beautifull and extremely imposing, all her flesh seems to be covered with tatooes. She seems pretty strong physically and both Makas and Fror are sligthly intimidated by her presence. As she enters the room she quickly scans the area stoping on Makas and Fror. She then looks at them with eyes that could chill their blood. 

She slowly approaches them keeping her eyes on them. Her large leather boots knocking hard on the wooden floor with each steps. 

"Gentlemen, my name is Gabriella, I am responsible of the security around here" She says in an extremely cold fashion.

-----

The three other guards arrive upstair. They quickly interrogate the dwarf who accuratly describes what he knows. Utrolac does the same, and Calondor (roll diplomacy 15+7;search 10+2) who gives an extremely convincing argument but not a lot of proof. It doesn't really matters as the guards really got impressed by the half-elf presentation more than it's actual content. Morrison and Rell only corroborates the facts. After about 5 minutes without asking more question the guard who seems to be in charge asks Morrison to give her the barmaid, they will bring her back and will interrogates her, to get more information on who called for the attack on the bard. They seems confused on why a group from the village would attack two strangers without any good motives. 

The rest of the mercenaries also corroborate the story and the group is released. The three guards heads back down with the lady on their shoulders.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2005)

Makas grimaces as Fror rushes forward to loot the body.  But he keeps watch nonetheless in case the gnome should get into trouble.

"Number 5!" he grumbles.  "Is that how they see me!  Damn their skinny hides they'll learn to regret underestimating me if I get my hands on them."

"These must have been made in the camp yesterday.  There's a mole there!  Someone who can use magic to boot."

As Gabriella enters, Makas realises that they are caught like a coney in the open with no where to hide.  He grimaces as the striking lady approaches and introduces herself, but decides to let Fror do the talking for the moment.

OOC: Did Fror find anything useful on the barmaid he ransacked earlier?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 11, 2005)

OOC Fror finded the first set of picture on the lady, so he assumed the other could also have a similar set. Having your picture on the killer could have rose suspiscion. 

Fror visibely intimidated doesn't know what to say and starts to nervously mumbles "Hello ... My name is Fror and this is my friend Makas, we are two travellers. Something happened upstairs but looks like it's taken care of now. 

He finishes laughing nervously almost as if he wanted to hide something. (roll bluff 8)

She keeps her cold look on Fror visibely not convinced by his explanation. 
"There's been a lot of trouble lately in the area" She adds coldly keeping her accusing look on Fror "But I am here to make sure that it come to an end" She finishes approaching her menacing face near Fror. 

Both Fror and Makas notice the women purple eyes turning almost red, they seems to be changing color with her mood.

Makas (sense motive roll xxx) senses that Fror is about to crack under pressure.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 11, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Well. I suppose we are done here. Want to get a drink Utrolac?" Calondor goes down stairs after he get's an answer.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2005)

Makas sense that Fror is about to blurt out more information, 'which mightn't be a bad thing' thinks Makas, if he knew who to trust.

"The people involved in the ruckus are all upstairs, milady," he says, hoping to get her to focus on the job at hand.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 13, 2005)

The women looks at the dwarf, slightly surprised. She looks at him turn around to look at the city guard. She then looks back at Makas and says whispering"I know who you are, both of you. Run while you can, until it's too late".

Then without adding a word she heads towards the stairs.
----
Utrolac accepts Calondor invitation and they both go down the stairs with the rest of the crowd. The guards slightly ahead of the group meets with a strange tatooed women at the base of the stairs, they tell her a few words showing her the unconcsious barmaid. 

As Calondor appears in the stairs she takes a good look at him. She stays extremely cold and observe him carefully as he goes down the stairs. Utrolac noticing how the lady looks at his new found friends asks Calondor "You know her Calondor? I don't know about you but she kind of doesn't make me want to go down, Maybe I'd be better off in my room after all."

Rell and Morrison behind also notice her. The mercenary don't seem to pay too much attention to her and are currently heading back to their table. The owner who is walking towards his bar tries to avoid the women looks as much as he can.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 13, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks the woman over then says "Shes no aquaintance of mine I'm sure she won't bother us much though." Calondor continues walking down the stairs completely ignoring the woman and seats himself at an empty table.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 13, 2005)

Makas looks briefly at Fror, then back to the lady.  He nods slightly in acknowledgement and thanks for the warning.  Gesturing to the gnome to follow him, Makas makes his way upstairs in a casual manner and collects his personal gear, particularly his dwarvencraft waraxe, before escorting Fror to his room to do the same.

He takes any opportunity he can to pass on the lady's warning, before thre two of them colect Fror's wagon and make their way outside the city gates.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 14, 2005)

The lady is visibely annoyed by the lack of effect she has on the bard. After a minute or two talking with the guard, She heads towards the Inn Keeper, she draw a dagger tell him something whispering. The Dwarf visibely gets affected by what she just said. The guards and her leaves shortly after carrying the two body on their shoulders. 

Shortly after the Innkeeper leaves his counter and head outside of the main room. 
----
OOC Makas and Fror don't really have an opportunity to tell the other in a non obvious way. Feel free to tell me any ingenious way.

IC Fror follows Makas without any hesitation. Once they are in the stairs he adds "You are right Makas our lives are worth much more than these people, let's get out of here"

--- 
Utrolac, now a bit more calm,  looks at the dwarf leaves the room and tells Calondor "Guess that if we want a beer we will have to get it ourselves"


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 14, 2005)

When he sees Makas head upstairs, Morrison moves over to where Calondor is and says "Sir, we should speak, will you come upstairs with me for a moment?"  He then heads upstairs, motioning Rell to follow.

Assuming everyone follows, Morrison will go upstairs looking for Makas and Fror.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 14, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor gives a small nod and says somewhat quietly to Utrolac "I'll be back in a few minutes Utrolac.. it appears our rescuers want a word with me, I still plan on having an ale though"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell follows upstairs wondering where this crazy night will lead.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

Utrolac too scared to stay alone follows Calondor. "Do you mind if I follow, I simply don't feel confortable after what just happen to stay here on my own."

They all make it easily to the room


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 15, 2005)

Morrison, vaguely surprised that Utrolac followed them, turns to him and says "Who are you, and what do you want?"

[ooc Morrison will do a sense motive to determine if Utrolac is just afraid, or if he has ulterior motives]


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

OOC Sense motive xxxx

Utrolac jumps at Morrison question. "I am sorry Sir, I just don't feel really at ease on my own around here after what just happened. If I could I would leave this place as soon as I can. But the next caravan for Axyr is leaving early tomorrow morning. 

Then there is that witch. Tell me how they can have put a witch in charge of the security. It's too scary. In northern Mergovie, tatooed witch story are told to children to send them to bed. I always taught that these were old legend, the only one I saw were drawn in books, and let me tell you they were bearing the exact same patterns on their skin.

The foreign merchant slightly increase the volume and with a desesperate tone add. "Now you want to know what I want, I want to see my wife and 3 childrens, that's all I want"

The men looks at Morrison with deseperate eyes, hopping that he will allow him to stay with them at least for the night.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 16, 2005)

[ooc: you didnt actually say if Morrison believed the guy, but I am gonna assume he does.]

"Very well.  Understand that the five of us are a special team sent by the Church of Fharlanghn to investigate banditry and other problems along the roads to this town.  We have discovered that someone is using a nasty concoction of herbs, baked into the local bread to control the townsfolk.  We arrived in town this afternoon, without announcing ourselves, so that we could investigate, but have clearly been found out, as they have already sent assassins after us.

Rell and I visited the baker, and I believe he is being coerced, but I am not sure.  Clearly they know we are here, and one of the assassins escaped, so we cannot remain in town.  I think that before we leave town tonight, we should have a talk with the baker, maybe he can help us.  What do you think?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"I think we should see the baker and make good our escape. I don't think it will take long for the assassin's to regroup."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 16, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Alright escape. To what purpose should we speak with the baker?." Calondor falls silent and seems to be thinking things over.

OOC: I'm assuming we've gone up stairs now?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

OOC yes you are upstairs in Makas room.

Utrolac, listen carefully as Morrison explains the situation. "Now I understand why I can't get that bread out of my mind. Morrison how adictive do you think this thing is.

Fror looks at the others and says "Whatever you decides I will follow, I am a bit like the merchant here, don't feel too confortable staying on my own in this town. He turns towards the merchant and asks. "Do you know anything more about those witches."

"Well.. not much more, they were defeated in my country a few century ago by the King at the time in the northern part of the country and that they were worshipping a stange evil godess. Again these are legends and I can't really tell what is true from what isn't"

Fror seems interested by the story and a bit dissapointed by the inhability of the merchant to satisfy his curiosity.

Outside the sun is slowly starting to go down. We are still at the begining of spring and days are still short. It's around 6h30 now.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 18, 2005)

Makas screws his face up in heavy thought.  "But the witch downstairs warned us in a friendly way to leave while we could?  Why would she do that to help us out?  Or is it just a ploy to be rid of us without having to kill us?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell moves to a window to keep an eye on the street and more importantly anyone coming or going from the inn. He shakes his head at the mess they have gotten themselves in. He listens carefully to the others comments, but adds nothing at this point.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 18, 2005)

"This whole scheme hinges on the baker's ability to produce the addictive bread.  He must know who at least some of the ringleaders are, and his testimony would be the proof we need.  In fact, it might be best if we take him with us."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 18, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor nods "I suppose. But we are going to have to get out of town without being seen if we take this baker fellow with us. Whoever we are dealing with isn't going to want him running out on their plans."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2005)

Makas shakes his head slowly.  "That sounds mightily like kidnappin' ta me," he says.  "That's a sure way to end up with a noose aroun' ye neck."

"I'll happily lend my axe if the baker is willin' to leave of his own accord, but I'll not be party to abduction."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 19, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor opens his mouth then closes it again waits a moment and says "Who said anything about abduction?. Whoever we are dealing with will not want the baker to leave even if he is willing. They will, most likely try to kill us and this is why I said we'd have to get out of town perferably without being seen."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 20, 2005)

Fror says scratching the side of his head nervously "I am with Makas here, I don't like the idea of kidnapping people. There must be a better way to deal with the problem"

As Morrison starts to talk about Kidnapping Utrolac starts becoming nervous. But calms down when Calondor clarify that it wasn't their intention. 

"If you leave the town, I will leave with you. But I don't want to be involved in any abduction"

----

OOC
[sblock]Legildur the women was very intimidating when she talked to Makas. Her goal was obviously to convince the group that they had no chance and should go back home forgetting about what is happening here. [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 21, 2005)

Makas holds a hand up in apology to Calandor.  "My apologies, friend," he says.  "I had what you were saying wrong.  But let me add that should the baker want to leave, then my axe will help show the way, if that is what will save these people.  But I don't want to cross that witch again.  She gave me the shivers worse than I've ever had before."


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 21, 2005)

"Well I had only considered the idea of offering him the chance to come with us.  However, it now occurs to me that we could arrest him, thus greatly hampering the operation.  But let us speak to him and see what he says."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

From his place at the window, Rell adds, "Indeed if we have the authority to arrest the baker that might be a good course of action. Whatever we do I think we should make haste."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 22, 2005)

"Aye, make haste indeed," says Makas.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 22, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor takes the hand offered him and shakes it "No harm done I suppose" Calondor gives a good-natured smile "Now to the matters at hand, I don't know that we should all just troop into his shop that might scare him. And as to your suggestion Morrison I don't know about you but I personally don't have the authority to arrest anyone."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 22, 2005)

"Tell me where you want my axe, and I'll be there, ready to swing it on your behalf," says Makas.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 23, 2005)

"I dont think we have time to be covert about this.  We need to get to the baker, talk to him, and get out of town.  The bakery should be closing soon, so we have a good chance of catching him with only family and maybe guards.  I say we just go.  Calondor can talk, I will watch the door, and the rest of you act as necessary.  If things turn sour, we should probably head for the way Makas, Fror and Calondor came into town, the other direction seemed heavily fortified and guarded.  If we get separated, meet back in the camp from last night."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 23, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"Alright that sounds good to me"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Indeed I think a simple plan is best. Let's be on our way. I'll find a good spot up the street from the bakery where I can warn of trouble brewing."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 23, 2005)

"Sounds workable to me," says Makas.  "I'll wait across from the shop in case there is trouble with the guards."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

Fror hesitates a few seconds. He looks at Makas and Calondor scratching his head. After a short pauses he adds "I am going with you Calondor, I might learn something there. Something that I could put in my next recipe."

Utrolac on the other hand seems quite scared of what might happen. "Morrison, I will stay with you outside if you don't mind. I will stay at a good distance from all of you though."

The group leaves the room and heads downstairs. The place is almost empty. The mercenary are still there finishing their last drink. A few new customer are looking for the owner or a barmaid to get serves but nobody seems to be there to answer them. 

You walk accross the room and leave the Inn. The market outside is still relatively busy and it's fairly easy to dissapear among the crowd (except for Rell with his size). You walk a few block around the market and get to the bakery. There is no more line up outside. 

Utrolac quickly split from the group and heads towards the center of the market pretending to be interested by what the various merchant are selling. Makas stops at a bench located nearby the bakery and sits there keeping an eye on the surroundings. 

Rell walks among the merchant caravan pretending to be shoping but always keeping an eyes on the bakery. 

Morrison, Calondor and Fror enters the bakery. The two ladies visibely tired are still serving what seems to be the last customers of the day. The baker is cleaning up is equipment behind the counter seated on a small wooden bench, located near the oven.

The three customer are two average looking women and an average looking men. All of them are unarmed and do not looks like much of a threath. Morrison position himself near the door, looking at what is happening outside and inside. Fror heads towards one of the counter and looks at the various type of bread. He seems quite interested by them. The young lady greets Calondor who is slowly approaching the counter. 

Two of the customer leaves with their bread, and the third is served by the older lady. The young lady with the dark skin looks at Calondor and says "Looks like you are my last customer today, How can I help you Sir.

She didn't seems to have recognise Morrison from previously today.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 24, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor looks around a bit and picks out the smallest loaf of bread he can see pays for it and thanks the woman. After Calondor has the loaf of bread he smells it "Wow this bread smells wonderful, can I talk to the one who made it for a few moments?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

(diplomacy 14+7)
The young lady looks at Calondor with pride "Of course you can talk to him, He's my father and his the best in the empire. A lots of traveller make the detour to Vrux only to taste his wonderfull bread. 

She then walks towards the men she calls her father and says that you would like to speak with him. The black men stands up. As he approaches Calondor quickly realises how tall and strong the men is. In a very strong accent from the southern collony the men greets Calondor "It's seems you really appreciates my bread. Your lucky the day is almost over and I have a little bit of time ahead of me this evening. I only take special order a week in advance in case that's what you want. 

The men seems relatively friendly and non-threathening despise his size. 

Fror who looks minuscule near him approaches Calondor. And pretending to be just another client who is getting involved in the conversation he adds. "My friend you have to tell me what you put in that bread, for it to taste so .... mmmmm... delicious.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 25, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"I'd like to speak with you about a buisness proposition, in private" Calondor looks towards the two women tending shop.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

The men ignores Fror comment who seems visibely dissapointed by his attitude, but doesn't say anything not wanting to hinder the half-elf. Morrison can see him fulminating and forcing himself not to say anything.

(diplomacy 9+7)
"Buisness proposition! He no problem come in my office in the back. Breaila, Nadia, you will take care of closing the shop, this gentlemen and I will be in my office for a few moments.

The two lady nods and agreement. "My name is Dreai" He gives Calondor a strong handshake. He then opens the door to his office which is actually a small 15x15 windowless and featureless room. A simple desk with three simple wooden chair are also in the room. On the desk a piece of sharp lead used to write and a few pieces of paper lying all around.

In the store.

The two young lady asks politely Morrison and Fror that they will have to leave because they will be closing the store soon.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 25, 2005)

"Oh, well my friend is in talking to the baker...do you mind if I wait out here?"


----------



## Mithran (Mar 25, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor returns the hand shake and follows the man into the office "I'm Calondor, Now that introductions are out of the way let us talk of buisness." Calondor motions towards a chair "Shall we sit down?" Calondor seats himself .

"Alright now to buisness, I have learned something about the herbs you use in your bread sir. They are highly addictive. Further more a group is trying to keep the people of this town addicted to this bread for reasons that I have not yet finished investigating."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 28, 2005)

"Oh, this gentlemen is your friend, Sorry I didn't realise. Then you won't mind if I start cleaning up?"

Fror go join Morrison. He stands close to him silent, looking around the shop. 
----

Dreai sits slowly visibely shocked by Calondor alegation (Sense Motive xxx) Calondor can't sense if the men was aware or not nor the reason why he is under shock. 

Dreai, lowers his head, taking it between his two hands. "I know people would eventually get my secret"

He raises his head and looks at Calondor his eyes watery. "All I wanted is to increase my profit, I didn't want to hurt anybody"

The large men lowers his head again. He then mumbles to himself "What did I've done, what did I've done."


----------



## Mithran (Mar 28, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

"There is a way out, if you can give us information on this little operation I can protect you." Calondor looks directly at the man for a moment "I can get you out of town if you are willing"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

"You ask me if I am willing, not really I must protect my family"

He pauses for a moment

"Do you have a plan for them"

Dreai looks at Calondor with eyes filled with hope. Hope that he can save his family.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 30, 2005)

*Calondor (half-elf bard)*

Calondor thinks for a moment "Getting a family out will take a bit more time and some planning since children usually have to rest more... that should be doable though, I shall have to speak with my companions."

"I shall come back and see you again at your home if you would be so kind as to inform me where that is. We will come for you there, be prepared." Calondor attempt's keep up an air of confidence during this whole talk.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 31, 2005)

"My house is part of the same building as our store. You can access it by the store by the door located on the right of the stove. But I would prefer you access it by outside. Take the street on the right of the store and you will see our house main door. Give me at least an hour to prepare my family, we will be waiting for you in the house. 

The men quickly stand up and leave the room asking his wife and daugther to stop everything they are doing and to follow him inside the house. All three dissapear quickly behind the door near the bread stoves.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 31, 2005)

*Calondor (bard)*

Calondor nods and stands up "Alright" Calondor then walks out of the office and walks over near Morrison "We have to get his family out of town as well, I guess you are the official leader so what do you think?."


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 31, 2005)

"I think we can accomplish it.  We can certainly take them all to the camp, the leader there claimed to be his friend.  We should dress them uncharacteristically, and take them out separately, so that they may not be recognized.  Lets get Makas and Rell, and work out details."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell continues watching the street leading to the bakery from just far enough away to avoid the smell of the bread. He hopes that his companions will hurry as a sense of impending doom hangs over him.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 31, 2005)

"Alright, I'll get Rell you can get Makas and.. wait what do we do with the merchant that's kind of been following us around?"


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 31, 2005)

"They should be watching the door, I will just wave them all in.  The merchant we better keep with us.  He know too much to leave behind, and he needs protection."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 1, 2005)

"Alright then, go ahead and wave them in" Calondor leans against a wall and seem's to be concentrating on something.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

Makas siting outside on the bench in the Gyrass market notices a young boy getting out of the bakery on the sidestreet. As soon as gets out he starts running towards the market among the people shopping at the market. Makas estimates that the young human must be around 9 years old.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 1, 2005)

A fidgeting Makas stops playing with his beard as the young boy exits the bakery.  Being of suspicious mind he stands up quickly and strides (as best a dwarf can) to the bakery.  "This can't be good," he mumbles to himself.

"Calandor.  Morrison," he calls the others as he steps inside.  "We'll have company soon.  I just spied a messenger leaving the bakery faster than weasel down a rabbit hole.  We'd best be movin' if you dunna want that witch on our backs."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 1, 2005)

Calondor looks over at Morrison "Do you think you can catch up with the lad?"


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 1, 2005)

"Not likely, he has a significant head start, I dont know where he is headed, and he knows the town far better than I do.  I think as soon as Rell comes in, we should confront the family, and then get out of town."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 2, 2005)

Makas simply nods in agreement to the suggestion, hands fidgeting again at the tension.  "I dunna want to see that witch angry," he says.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

On being summoned Rell takes a last good look down the approaching streets and moves quickly to rejoin the others. "Well, what's the plan? Will they cooperate?"


----------



## Mithran (Apr 3, 2005)

Calondor seemingly completely forgetting that Rell doesn't know whats going on says "Alright Morrison, now comes the confronting part. Shall we go see what is going on?"


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 4, 2005)

ooc: Calondor has been acting strangely since he went in to meet with the baker...sense motive please?


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

(sense motive xxx) Morrison can detect anything wrong with the half elf

OCC Other than I guess he wants this thing to move on . Waiting for actions.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 4, 2005)

ooc  Very well then...

"Rell, please kick in that door." Morrison points at the entrance to the bakers living quarters.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

OOC Scotley if you would have done otherwise tell me I will edit this post

Rell approaches the cheap looking wooden door and kicks it open (roll 16+3) the door is literally projected in the air. As it falls on the ground Rell notices Deai Holding a long spear in the back of what seems to be the kitchen, behind he can see his wife, his daughter and a younger boy holding their mother crying at Rell sudden appearance. 

"Live my family alone, get away or I will have to kill you. Following you would only lead to getting killed."

Deai seems extremely nervous and agitated. he menaces Rell whit his spear nervously. He doesn't seems to be extremely skilled with the weapon but a men of his size could probably strikes pretty hard.

There is only two exit out of the small but nicely decorated kitchen. One behind Deai and the door that Rell just kick. Between Rell and Deai a small table with 5 chairs, obviously used as a dining table. On the far left, wood is burning on the stove, with boiling water in a pot placed over it. Rell can also see a few large kitchen knife near Deai.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

OOC: The actions listed work great for Rell. Sorry I over looked the earlier post--too many subscribed threads. 

"I guess they won't cooperate."  Rell swiftly grabs the pot of water and tosses it at Deai with hope the spear will be dropped. He shouts "Put down your weapon man, do you hope to best trained warriors with that old pig-sticker?"

OOC: Rell will fight defensively if he has to get within range of the spear.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 5, 2005)

Calondor makes a quick hand motion signaling Morrison around back just in case then moves forward to just behind Rell's position "Dreai this shouldn't have a violent ending, though you are certainly pushing it in that direction. We could and maybe still can get you out safely if you will let us."

The fact is that even if you have us jailed by whatever means you are still going to look mighty suspicious to whomever you work for just for having talked to us. They wouldn't have known for a good while if you hadn't caused an incident, now I'm not sure"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Initiative 
Rell 19+1
Makas 19+1
Morrison 13+2
Mithran 10+2
Dreai 7

Rell instinctively jumps on the pot and before Dreai can reacts and throws it at him. roll 10+1-4 the pots misses Dreai but the boiling water sligthly splashes on him and the man starts yelling with pain (dmg 3).

OOC action Morrison and Makas.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 6, 2005)

"Yield man!  For the love of your family.  Yield!" calls Makas.  (Delay)


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 6, 2005)

"Dreai, your friend Yv'vus told us that you are a good man, and so we came to give you this chance to get away.  We can take you out of this place, with your family, but we have to go now.  The church of Fharlanghn has been informed of your activities, with proof this time.  If you dont help us now, you will be the one they come for, instead of those who are truly responsible.  Drop your spear."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC (Mithran Diplomacy 14+7+2 for help;Morrison and Makas help roll 15+0;6-2 )

Dreai slightly lowers his spear, but keep a nervous eye on the five members of the group. The children are still crying in the back. "You don't understand, if I leave most people here will die. I can't bear this burden for the rest of my life. Currently no one else in this village was trained to work on my magical stove, I tried once to train someone else, but three days later the Witch knock to his door and we never saw him again.

So I am asking you to leave now, it's better for everybody, yourself included. The witch is probably aware already of what is happening here. Get away while you can."


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 6, 2005)

"Why would so many people die?  Is it the drug, or the Witch?  Who is she anyway?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

"The bread, it contains a secret ingredient, a highly addictive ingredient. After a few days of consumption your body starts to depends on it to function normaly. 

She is the wife of the councellor, a powerfull figthing-mage or something like that. They constantly monitor this room, I don't know why how, but I can't hide stuff from them for very long."

OOC Ok time to level up everybody. You will greatly need it. Everybody is at the begining of 3rd except RillianPA who has 500XP extra


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell listens to what the man has to say carefully, shaking his head with dismay. 

OOC: Sense Motive +2. I will try to get leveled up today.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC The new IC thread can be found at Vrux, a cursed Village


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

Oops that wasn't supposed to go in the old IC thread look in the OOC thread.


----------

